# December Mummies *2008* - Here we go :)



## polo_princess

Well ladies December is now OFFICIALLY upon us so lets start evicting these babies :rofl:

Here is an updated list of due dates and who we have left :baby:

*16th*
malpal 
babymamma 

*19th*
Brockie 
mrs_nesbit

*21st*
kim'sbump 
Sarahkka 

*25th*
Poloma 
vanessa 

*28th*
rubberchickuk 

*29th*
Sarah81

*30th*
thesockqueen 

*31st*
naiyasg 
Michy 
Bella 
pinkfairy 
zahviere01 
claralouise

Quite a few have deserted us already :cry:

Congratuations to Vicky, Peanutbean, Lupi, Roxie78, Novababy and Lolly for their early escapes and their little bundles of joy :happydance:

If i've missed anyone off or you want to be added to the list let me know!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

ooo yay love the new thread hunni. Come on babies out you come now :D
xx


----------



## malpal

Yay here's to December!!!!!!:happydance:
Love the new thread.... it's so exciting!!!!!:happydance:
Wonder who's next?????
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

I have no idea who's going to be next ... Lollylou was due on the 16th which is aaaages away so its wide open now lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think rafwife might go next. Im not sure. But yeah it seems all the ladies due after me are going. Aidan is just so akward lol
xx


----------



## carries

Me and wilbrabeany next! Pleeeassssseeeeeeee! We are now officially december mummies!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey carries :wave:

Yerp i think you and wilbrabeany should defiantly go next bless you both. Welcome to December mummies club hun :D
xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Good luck girls!!


----------



## Brockie

YAY!!!! so exciting!!! Lollylou1 is still on this list hon?? or have i misunderstood the list?:rofl:

so what are you all doing to evict? im trying sex which is not that bad actually:blush::rofl:

whats the deal with Evening Primrose and how do you take it?!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I've tried sex (that hurt me), Walking, spicy food but not the evening primrose. I was wondering how to that too and if it worked or seems to be working for any1??
xx


----------



## nessajane

Have some labour dust december mummys :dust: :dust:

Ooo this is exiting now :happydance:


----------



## Nemo and bump

roxie78 was a december mum but had hers last week so congrats to her. Think she was due 3rd?
I'm on the sex, spicy chicken, evening prim (one goes down, one goes up.) bouncing and walking. I know it sounds silly but am also wearing my nice underwear. I'm convinced if i wear nice underwear waters will go lol. Can u tell i'm desperate?


----------



## bambikate

great thread holly :dance: 

Well, I'm due tomorrow and no signs whatsoever apart from sleepless nights of cramps and aching pelvis :( 

:wave: Hi Carries and Wilbrabeany honorary December Chicks!!!! 

Brockie, I'm trying ball bouncing, sex, walking, aromatherapy and homeopathics and rasperry leaf tea :rofl: 

What are you ladies up to today - I'm going to try and sterilise dummies and bottles to practise using the steriliser... he he he x x


----------



## Nemo and bump

bambikate said:


> great thread holly :dance: Well, I'm due tomorrow and no signs whatsoever apart from sleepless nights of cramps and aching pelvis :( :wave: Hi Carries and Wilbrabeany honorary December Chicks!!!! Brockie, I'm trying ball bouncing, sex, walking, aromatherapy and homeopathics and rasperry leaf tea :rofl: What are you ladies up to today - I'm going to try and sterilise dummies and bottles to practise using the steriliser... he he he x x

 i'm wrapping xmas pressies got midwife at two...hoping baby is engaged if not i want to know what is between my legs! Then me and oh going for a nice walk and winter picnic if weather stays nice. Xoxo


----------



## polo_princess

Brockie said:


> YAY!!!! so exciting!!! Lollylou1 is still on this list hon?? or have i misunderstood the list?:rofl:


No you didnt misunderstand hun, it was a test ...... honest!! :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

morning ladies...

Hi Carries and wilbrabeany hope things start for you soon :hugs:

So today is my first day of maternity leave so ive just dragged myself out of bed after watching JK and some of This Morning... im sat here abit lost now not sure what to do today i feel like i should be in work!!
So think im gunna have a nice long bath and pamper myself abit, do my nails etc... then pop to asda i have a craving for mince pies!!

happy 1st december girls xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Dont worry Nessa you'll get used to it after the novelty wears off, i give it a week lol!!

Im just bouncing away on my ball and drinking RLT to try and get mini pp out!! Nothing too major


----------



## rubberchickuk

Hello new thread!! yay!!

Well my aunt gave me an old wives tale that rosemary oil can start labour...put it in your bath...like a good whack of it. Hmmmm. (havent googled it yet)

Guess anything is an option if you are desperate. :rofl:

I on the other hand am not........i have 18days til OH comes home so i hope this LO stays put...am i the only one who doesn't want bubs just quite yet????:rofl: Yes!!!!

Another thought we could so make a lot of money betting who would go next!! hehe.

I need to go get a christmas tree today!!!
xxxxx :hug:


----------



## Uvlollypop

yay december, im trying everything... noone will see me caster oil and i cant convince anyone to buy it for me...aparently it can be a danger to mother and baby.... doh!


----------



## polo_princess

mmm im not keen on the idea of castor oil, the handful of bad stories ive heard outweigh the larger handful of good stories in my mind lol

Plus if it gives you the poops im staying WELL away lmao


----------



## rubberchickuk

Yeap girls it seems that rosemary oil is a strong uterine stimulant, that should be avoided cause it can bring on labour.....but if your term i say use away!!!

Ive decided since i don't want my babba to come yet i can try and encourage yours out :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I was wondering last night if anyone would go today :)

I've not been doing anything other than drinking RL. Most days I;ve been lying in bed or on the sofa and not doing much at all, so that's probably why she's stayed put! :rofl:


----------



## BlackBerry25

WOW so many more babies will be here soon!


----------



## Anja

Could you add me to the list PP. I am due on Thursday....4th dec

Wishing all you december mummies a great month and the best labours possible!
Sooooooooo exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Tiff

I've still got a ways to go, so no eviction measures for me just yet. Although I did look some stuff up:



> Starting Labour Yourself
> 
> 
> There are a number of suggested methods for helping to &#8220;kick start&#8221; the process of labour. We recommend that you discuss these with your doctor or midwife before you attempt any of them.
> 
> * Going for a power walk. Take care not to over exert yourself and drink plenty of fluids.
> 
> * Stimulation of your nipples. This causes the hormone oxytocin, which is responsible for causing the uterus to contract, to be released.
> 
> * Having sex or masturbating to orgasm also releases oxytocin.
> 
> * Your partner&#8217;s semen contains prostaglandin, which can also trigger labour. As long as you are comfortable and you do not experience any pain, then go ahead and have some fun.
> 
> * Eating a hot curry.
> 
> * Various yoga poses.
> 
> * Acupuncture or acupressure can be used to trigger the labour process. Only a trained professional should perform these treatments.
> 
> * DO NOT attempt this yourself. Your doctor or midwife may &#8220;sweep the membranes&#8221; during an internal examination. This gently separates the membranes from the opening of the uterus and can stimulate labour.
> 
> * Some herbal and homoeopathic preparations are said to assist the beginning of the labour process. Seek professional guidance before taking any medicinal substance.

Oh! New thread looks great PP! Thanks so much for getting it sorted out and re-adding everyone to the list!


----------



## momandpeanut

Thanks for the new thread PP !!

So ladies here we are i carnt quite believe December is here at last it doesnt seem 5 minutes since i was looking at my ticker and it said 5 weeks and 4 days !!

I hope you are all well and these little ones get a move on into the world x


----------



## danimarie

i have been told that fresh pineapple has a toxin or something in it that can start you off?
good luck to all my fellow december mummys :hug:


----------



## Belle

Good luck all u december mommy's!! xx
How exciting!! :yipee:
xx


----------



## Brockie

Thanks ladies for sharing your eviction tips!!! I am just so uncomfortable i cant imagaine going till 19th or over!!!:hissy:

hope your all well xxxx


----------



## TiaSunset

Please add me to the list I'm due on the 13th.

Good luck ladies :hugs:
x


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Me too..Mr wiggle is due to make his grand entrance on the 19th.:baby:

Cant see me going the orgasm route for eviction. I feel as sexy as a dishrag. The mind is willing but the body's just screaming hell naw!! :hissy:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Ooh come on December babies, i'm excited for you to all make your appearances!!


----------



## polo_princess

Anja, Tia & Mrs Nesbit your all on the list now!!

Wonder if anyone else has gone, quite a few people on the list we havent heard from in a while!!

What to do this afternoon .... do i bother going to the shops for a while in the cold, or just stay here in the warm lol?


----------



## Brockie

stay in hon its fricking freezing out there:hugs:


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning everyone!
Thanks for the spiffy new thread, PP!
I am posting links to pages about herbals and EPO and three about aromatherapy. Obvious precaution that with herbals, it's a very unregulated industry, so all sorts of unsubstantiated claims can be made. On the other hand, why not avail ourselves of generations of women's wisdom? :) To make this point, I included the page from UC Berkeley, stating that EPO has no proven benefits for anything!:)
EPO
https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/birth/natural-induction-methods
https://www.wellnessletter.com/html/ds/dsEveningPrimrose.php
https://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag/articles/preg0007.html
Aromatherapy
https://www.preciouspassage.com/Aromatherapy.htm
https://www.storknet.com/cubbies/childbirth/ne.htm
https://www.moondragon.org/aromatherapy/aromabirth.html

For what it's worth, I started taking 1000mg of EPO this week and had crazy BH contractions last night. Like to the point that I was wondering if they were the real thing. Scientifically, I highly doubt that 3 days worth of EPO did anything, but never discount the placebo effect!!
Another strategy for me is to employ Murphy's Law. I have all sorts of events over the next two weeks that I would be very disappointed to miss: our baby shower, belly casting, prenatal photo session, multiple parties and dinners, the 3 weeks to myself that I was supposed to get from mat leave before Babykins gets here....
It's all on the line if Babykins comes early.
In fact, I've deliberately left some really important things undone so that the stakes are high. The universe/the gods/Sod's or Murphy's Law usually cannot resist such situations. I'm tempting fate!
By the way, rosemary oil is pretty strong stuff, is it not? If you have sensitive skin, I would be careful about overdoing it, even diluted in bath water. Just in case. One wouldn't want to go into labour and break out in a rash. :(


----------



## Shri

Hello everyone!
Thanks for starting this new thread PP!!! This is brill.

I feel a bit like an imposter in some ways because although my due date is 18th I don't have to worry about trying to get bubs out because I have a c-section booked on the 9th. :baby: Please don't be cross with me or jealous - it's only because I lost my first during labour :cry: and the doc wants to avoid any complications this time, as well as make sure I'm not too stressed out. 

But I am still a bit stressed out - really scared and really really exited too. That date cannot get here fast enough. I really don't know what to do with myself so I just keep watching dvd's, reading, playing computer games and doing laundry! Oh and crying. This is SUCH an emotional time!

I had some contractions last night, but pretty sure they were due to the way the baby was wriggling. I was wondering whether to call the docs but they went away all of a sudden after a couple of hours. Will be keeping an eye on things. 

Still got tonnes to do to prepare - things like getting a batch load of shopping supplies and some christmas presents sorted - and a few bits and bobs around the house - and getting the car seat in the car practice....

:dust::dust::dust: To all of you waiting to go into natural labour. :hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

lol at the labour tips. I'm going out to get some oils tomorrow then! :rofl:

I asked OH for a bit of :sex: last night and he said 'No, because you just want my prostaglandins, and you can't have them.' :rofl: Didn't know he even knew about that but it just about killed me I couldn't stop laughing. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

I have no choice but to go out later, have to take my son to his doc's appointment and pick up a parcel from the depot thanks to the postman knocking with a sponge last week.:cry: I swear most of the time they either cant be bothered to knock, or cant be bothered to post the card through telling you they knocked. :hissy:

We've had a bit of sticky snow here today. I'm feeling festive.:cold:


----------



## missjacey44

Good luck everyone.. i wonder whos going to be next..


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'm so excited it's December. . . Our month girls. :) 

Who is going to be the first OFFICIAL december baby!?! 

It's a race. . . . :rofl:


----------



## Brockie

I reckon someone will start off tonight ...... but who?!!!:happydance:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hmm........Carries?! I think it's about time your LO made an appearance lol. 

How exciting! Hope to come on 2morro & someone's in labour. :p


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs: Shri, although your my DD buddy i dont want you hanging on, i want you to get that LO out safe and sound!!

I really have no idea who's going to be next lol, its so random!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Think Carries, Molly or Heather will be next.

Heather how are you feeling today hun?

I've actually been feeling alright *touches wood quickly*. I woke up with very sore hips, but other than that....nothing.....so far.....

LO has been going mental today too, so she's obviously enjoying herself for some reason :)


----------



## malpal

rafwife said:


> Think Carries, Molly or Heather will be next.
> 
> Heather how are you feeling today hun?
> 
> I've actually been feeling alright *touches wood quickly*. I woke up with very sore hips, but other than that....nothing.....so far.....
> 
> LO has been going mental today too, so she's obviously enjoying herself for some reason :)

Yep me thinks that to, will definately be one of those three........ or maybe all of them ????????
:happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Random change of subject ... whats for tea tonight everyone? Im heading to Morrisons in a mo and dont know what to get in for tea!!


----------



## Landingmach3

I've been feeling really quite well lately and that worries me quite a bit! LOL! I have no discomfort, no pelvic pressure, no runs, don't think the plug has gone yet....oh gosh. LO isn't engaged as of last week, but I have my exam again today. *crossing fingers* I was hoping to have baby before the 18th....have some disagreements with that day but doc says if i have to be induced it will be then or the 25th! And he's not keen on doing it Christmas Day ; ) Hope everyone is feeling ready to pop! hopefully one of you will!


----------



## nessajane

Holly ive made chicken stew for tea tonight yum yum with a nice warm crusty baquette :D Cant wait!! 

My OH loves me being off already with nice teas for him to come home too!! it'll wear off tho and ill be telling him to pick something up on way home from work next week i expect :rofl:


----------



## Uvlollypop

i went out for lunch wit my friend today it was lovely, yummy food from the giraffe restraunt, grabbed a few little xmassy bits. i got james's neice a badge that says chavette which i thought was funny although im not sure shell think that but never mind.
i feel really off today im not sure if im gettin a bug or its baby?cant really describe it but i just dont feel right. 
going to finish my sponge then do some house work, have a lavender+clary sage bath then bed!

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> Random change of subject ... whats for tea tonight everyone? Im heading to Morrisons in a mo and dont know what to get in for tea!!

I don't have a name for it....Bung It All In? :rofl:

It's chicken and potatoes with onion, garlic, chillies, tomato paste, basil, thyme, oregano and finished off with cheese. All finished off in one pan. It's proper winter comfort food (nice and warming with the chillies too). :)

I'm doing an online tesco shop atm though and trying to be very organised and write out a list of what's for lunch and dinner all next week.


----------



## Shri

Hey girls - another thing to look out for while waiting for labour is actually, suddenly feeling really fantastic. I remember this and other mums I know have said the same.

It's like you feel lots of niggles and practice contractions until you are totally fed up. Then one day you suddenly feel amazing and energized and then that night, your waters go or something happens and proper labour starts. So for those of you who are suddenly feeling better....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Shri said:


> Hey girls - another thing to look out for while waiting for labour is actually, suddenly feeling really fantastic. I remember this and other mums I know have said the same.
> 
> It's like you feel lots of niggles and practice contractions until you are totally fed up. Then one day you suddenly feel amazing and energized and then that night, your waters go or something happens and proper labour starts. So for those of you who are suddenly feeling better....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!

Hmmmm.....

Have woken up this morning feeling great (other than pelvic pain). Have cleaned my house top to bottom (cleaned every room and bleached every bathroom), done all the laundry, done an online grocery order, walked the dog, sorted some of the nursery stuff out and am now going to start making dinner.

I'm feeling good today! Nothing from LO though. No niggles or pains yet.

It'll probably be another 3 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Shri

rafwife said:


> Shri said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls - another thing to look out for while waiting for labour is actually, suddenly feeling really fantastic. I remember this and other mums I know have said the same.
> 
> It's like you feel lots of niggles and practice contractions until you are totally fed up. Then one day you suddenly feel amazing and energized and then that night, your waters go or something happens and proper labour starts. So for those of you who are suddenly feeling better....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!
> 
> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Have woken up this morning feeling great (other than pelvic pain). Have cleaned my house top to bottom (cleaned every room and bleached every bathroom), done all the laundry, done an online grocery order, walked the dog, sorted some of the nursery stuff out and am now going to start making dinner.
> 
> I'm feeling good today! Nothing from LO though. No niggles or pains yet.
> 
> It'll probably be another 3 weeks :rofl:Click to expand...

oooohhh I'd be double checking my hospital bag if I were you.


----------



## Anja

Shri said:


> Hey girls - another thing to look out for while waiting for labour is actually, suddenly feeling really fantastic. I remember this and other mums I know have said the same.
> 
> It's like you feel lots of niggles and practice contractions until you are totally fed up. Then one day you suddenly feel amazing and energized and then that night, your waters go or something happens and proper labour starts. So for those of you who are suddenly feeling better....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!


OOOOhhhhhh....after 5 days of feeling crappy with loads of contractions, today I feel pain free, no contractions, loads of energy.....PLEASE say its a sign!!

PP- very unexciting tea for me....tesco pizza.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oo I never knew that. I haven't been feeling fed up. I've been feeling fine. No twinges watsoever yet. So I think i'm still in for a wait. :(

And for my tea I had pizza, chips, beans. So bland lol.


----------



## Uvlollypop

Shri said:


> Hey girls - another thing to look out for while waiting for labour is actually, suddenly feeling really fantastic. I remember this and other mums I know have said the same.
> 
> It's like you feel lots of niggles and practice contractions until you are totally fed up. Then one day you suddenly feel amazing and energized and then that night, your waters go or something happens and proper labour starts. So for those of you who are suddenly feeling better....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!

i did the suddenly feeling fantastic last week now i feel awful again boooo


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hopefully it's not long now for you Molly. :hugs:

x


----------



## Shri

I don't know what to have to eat! 

Molly - maybe little one just want's some extra time to plump up! I hoe it won't be long for you though ((()))


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah my mum said she had a sudden rush of energy and then that evening i was born :D

I had a rush of energy today but now feel tired, so i think i over did it a bit lol

Aww i really fancy pizza. But i made shepards pie. and silly me went and grabbed the hot bowl :dohh: and i burnt my finger. 

Hope its not long now Molly :dust:
xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Is anyone else suddenly craving sugar way more than usual?
I can't seem to eat enough cookies right now.
On a completely unrelated note, I can't seem to fit into any of my maternity clothes anymore!

And more randomness...
for my first day of mat leave, I have pulled the entire house apart with grand reorganization schemes happening in every room! It's a spectacular mess. And I have quite suddenly lost interest and just feel like playing on the computer.
Which I shall do, because I can.
Because I am now on maternity leave and may do exactly as I please all day long.
And that includes eating cookies and ice cream in my too-tight maternity clothes, surrounded by complete chaos.
(If that doesn't bring labour on, I don't know what will!)


----------



## Uvlollypop

mm i want shepherds pie!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Uvlollypop said:


> mm i want shepherds pie!

There is some left over. I'll send it special delivery :D
xx


----------



## Shri

Sarahkka said:


> Is anyone else suddenly craving sugar way more than usual?
> I can't seem to eat enough cookies right now.
> On a completely unrelated note, I can't seem to fit into any of my maternity clothes anymore!
> 
> And more randomness...
> for my first day of mat leave, I have pulled the entire house apart with grand reorganization schemes happening in every room! It's a spectacular mess. And I have quite suddenly lost interest and just feel like playing on the computer.
> Which I shall do, because I can.
> Because I am now on maternity leave and may do exactly as I please all day long.
> And that includes eating cookies and ice cream in my too-tight maternity clothes, surrounded by complete chaos.
> (If that doesn't bring labour on, I don't know what will!)

:rofl: you're cute!
about the sugar thing YES!!! I could quite happily have sweet stuff all day. I've gone right off veg, which I normally love and all I want is sweets. I make myself be good though. BORING!


----------



## Sophie1205

Yayyy its December !!

Thanks for starting a new thred PP.

I cant wait to see who's gonna go next!!

xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

I wasnt feeling too hungry til i came on here......and now ill have to have that stuffed crust chilli beef pizza thats lurking in my fridge!!!! I can't be bothered cooking nice food tonight!
But tomorrow night i think ill have that throw it all in the pan thing rafwife is making tonight cos it sounds yummy!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## malpal

What are we all like........ our conversations always get onto the topic of food :rofl::rofl:
I've had a lovely big crispy Jacket Potato with vegeatable curry and loads and loads of mature cheddar!!!!! Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm delicious!
Just what your tummy needs on a cold DECEMBER winter night!!

I have had a really productive day today cleaned my house top to bottom and finally put the last few bits into my hospital bag!!!! :happydance:

I could honestly say that if LO would like to start to make an appearance tonight i would be more than happy!!!!!! 

Now what can i have for pudding????????????????????:blush::blush:


----------



## bambikate

Yay new thread is ace :D Come on let's get an official december baby born!!!!

Had a fall last night, :cry: emptied the dishwasher and was putting the dishes away when my hubby came home but he knocked on the door because I locked it from the inside so I ran to answer it and slipped on the wet, I grabbed the door to stop myself but hit my head and front tooth :dohh: and I fell to the floor. I was so worried I'd hurt baby, it was awful cuz hubby could hear me crying and he couldn't get in! :( I got to the door in the end but I was shaking a bit prob cuz I scared myself. He got me frozen peas, arnica and paracetamol and made me promise to take keys out of door in the future - oops. Got a banging headache tho. Silly me. x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

bambikate said:


> Yay new thread is ace :D Come on let's get an official december baby born!!!!
> 
> Had a fall last night, :cry: emptied the dishwasher and was putting the dishes away when my hubby came home but he knocked on the door because I locked it from the inside so I ran to answer it and slipped on the wet, I grabbed the door to stop myself but hit my head and front tooth :dohh: and I fell to the floor. I was so worried I'd hurt baby, it was awful cuz hubby could hear me crying and he couldn't get in! :( I got to the door in the end but I was shaking a bit prob cuz I scared myself. He got me frozen peas, arnica and paracetamol and made me promise to take keys out of door in the future - oops. Got a banging headache tho. Silly me. x x

Aww hunni. I hope your ok :hugs:. Izzy will be fine hun she is so well protected in there. Belive me i have had some horrible falls once i smacked my bump square on. But aidan was fine
:hugs:
xx


----------



## nessajane

Kate sorry to hear about you fall hun i hope youre okay now xx


----------



## Sophie1205

OUCH!! kate that sounds awful!
Glad you and baby are ok tho

xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Glad your ok kate. x


----------



## Uvlollypop

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Uvlollypop said:
> 
> 
> mm i want shepherds pie!
> 
> There is some left over. I'll send it special delivery :D
> xxClick to expand...

cheers:cloud9:


----------



## Uvlollypop

eek scary kate glad your ok now


----------



## bambikate

Thank you girls :hugs: x x


----------



## polo_princess

Ah bless you, glad your ok hun, i did for a split second wonder what the frozen peas were for though lmao!!


----------



## bambikate

polo_princess said:


> Ah bless you, glad your ok hun, i did for a split second wonder what the frozen peas were for though lmao!!

:rofl: they weren't for munchin on!!!! tee hee hee x x


----------



## momandpeanut

Glad your ok kate !

I had jacket potato with salad and fish for tea and it was yummy !! But i have saved enough space for my egg custard cake from sainsburys !! :rofl:

Im very uncomfy today and im feeling so fed up i really hope my baby wants to meet mommy soon !!


----------



## rubberchickuk

Glad your ok kate :hug:
Im feeling fine....nothing exciting to report :rofl:
Was contemplating wrapping presents tonight but i can't be bothered now.
My lovely kiddies are all cosy in bed watching 'Jack Frost'...i love that film. they have their carol service practice tomorro.....ill be crying :cry:

:hug: to all xx


----------



## Sophie1205

I did some xmas wrapping before. I hateee wrapping presents. I was sat on the floor doing it and it killed when I went to stand up. I hate bein all achey :(
x


----------



## momandpeanut

Ooo i love to wrap prezzies !! 

Me and the OH did all our wrapping a couple of weeks ago so its all ready in the nursery !

I really want to get our tree this weekend to !


----------



## malpal

Aw Kate glad your alright honey :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Tbh I keep forgetting about xmas, Im well more excited for Leo!!
I couldnt care if xmas didnt come lol!!

But im also lookin forward to havin xmas with him :) :)

x


----------



## bambikate

Sophie1205 said:


> I did some xmas wrapping before. I hateee wrapping presents. I was sat on the floor doing it and it killed when I went to stand up. I hate bein all achey :(
> x

He he I love wrapping (like you M&P) I made the mistake of wrapping on the floor a month ago and it killed my back - it's not worth it Sophie - do it on a comfortable height table it's sooo much easier I promise (no back ache at all!) x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah I think i'll do that next time lol! 
We've still got loadsss left to buy :(

xx


----------



## Bernie

Yes its our turn now cant wait but very nervous about labour though:happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

God your all so organised and efficient doing your wrapping already!!

I'm a lazy one sitting here sipping on my RLT and chuckling away at some of the stuff on here (Eh Kate:rofl:)

Suppose tomorrow i had better get my cards written and ready to be posted and try to finish off the last of the xmas shopping, or at least get a couple more pressies.

Like you Sophie, xmas seems to be the last thing on my mind and normally im such a big kid!!

No signs of anyone having a Dec 1st baby then?:baby::baby:


----------



## marah_rn

Hi. I couldn't believe that this thread had just started and we're aon page 10. I have missed so much. Hope you're feeling better Kate. I was on my consultant this evening and everything is doing alright. I feel tired tho because I was out early this morning to sort out things with the car and to get my NCT done. Got the disc already till 2010. 

Very excited today as it is the official December month. Yehey!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Labor dust for everybody:dust::dust::dust:

WHO WILL GO FIRST THIS DECEMBER?


----------



## Poloma

Yay for the new thread!! :happydance: cant believe its Dec already!
My darling brother made me laugh today by saying I have my own personal countdown calender in the form of......a choccy advent calender! :rofl:

Hope all you ladies are well??? ok as well as can be anyway!

Well after being told last week by Mw that lil one was engaged I was hoping things would be happening sooner rather then later.

I was just having a nice soak in the bath and watching my bump jiggle around! so I flet for his bum (under my right ribs) and followed the curve of his back and .............. low and behold his head is nestled nicley on my left hip!!!!! :hissy:

So much for being engaged! eh! :dohh:

So all the pressure Im feeling "down there" must be his fists!


----------



## polo_princess

LOL Poloma thats how im using my advent calendar!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Poor Poloma!
I'm the same. I was told that Babykins was somewhat engaged, but that he's also now posterior. I really want him to turn and I feel so much movement all day all over the bump, but I think it's mostly fists and feet. Although, the thought of those wee fists and feet almost make me swoon with the cuteness of it all.
I guess we just have to wait.
You know, I really think we'd all be a lot more stiff upper lip about all the discomforts of pregnancy if we could just have a definite time and date for delivery. I could then pace myself during labour, know whether or not to get excited about various latent phase symptoms, and be able to plan my xmas hols social calendar. 
Sigh.
Babies are so unreasonable.
Good thing they're cute.


----------



## itzybitzy

rafwife said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Random change of subject ... whats for tea tonight everyone? Im heading to Morrisons in a mo and dont know what to get in for tea!!
> 
> I don't have a name for it....Bung It All In? :rofl:
> 
> It's chicken and potatoes with onion, garlic, chillies, tomato paste, basil, thyme, oregano and finished off with cheese. All finished off in one pan. It's proper winter comfort food (nice and warming with the chillies too). :)
> 
> I'm doing an online tesco shop atm though and trying to be very organised and write out a list of what's for lunch and dinner all next week.Click to expand...



A mixture maxture  my mum calls it that. if it has rice then it is a ricey gubbins. good luck girls. there are so so many of you due! its v exciting xx


----------



## bambikate

polo_princess said:


> I'm a lazy one sitting here sipping on my RLT and chuckling away at some of the stuff on here (Eh Kate:rofl:)


:rofl: me too. we have an heiress to the polo mint fortune in our presence... :rofl: he he he

OMG We didn't get advent calendars!!!! :cry: might have to buy one then have 2 choccies 2moro 2 make up 4 it :D x x


----------



## polo_princess

We have an hour and 20 odd minutes before 1st Dec is officially over and not one bloody baby even attempting to make an appearance :(


----------



## rubberchickuk

polo_princess said:


> We have an hour and 20 odd minutes before 1st Dec is officially over and not one bloody baby even attempting to make an appearance :(

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## bambikate

looks like we'vwe got a tardy bunch! lol x x


----------



## polo_princess

Thats what im thinking, bloody babies!! Of all the months they want to giv eus the run around they have to go and pick christmas


----------



## bambikate

how ruuuude!!!!!!! x x


----------



## HannahGraceee

:o, earlier i saw this thread just set off with 0 replys and 1 view, loads in one day lol, Must be loads of excited december mummies! lol :)


----------



## Michy

yay new thread, nice one!:happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Well the other one was so huge and we'd lost a few girlies too so thought it would be a good idea to make a nice new fresh one ... in honour of the official start of the month too lol.

Cant believe the month we give birth is finally here, its madness, it only seems like we were all excited waving our BFP's around 5 minutes ago lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

Pffft I was hoping to come online and see that someone was in labour! Have we had a head count? Where's carries? :)

It would be funny in an 'oh shit' way if I went tonight as OH had mates round and is pished as a fart, and there is deep snow outside so taxi's would be a bit impossible. :rofl: Luckily LO feels very snug atm.


----------



## Baby&i

Haha, you girls are funny.. i have to admit raf wife, im glad im having a home birth so i dont have to travel anywhere when i get going ;) Im due the 19th december.. so im 37weeks and a few days. really exited and cant wait to meet my little honey bunny. i have a feeling its close though, just a hunch not too sure why, iv been having a few discomforts, and nesting like crazy inbetween my overtired days ... how is everyone else feeling?? :) x


----------



## momandpeanut

Well its 3.30am and im up AGAIN !! I carnt sleep and im so tired .

Im so uncomfy , no pains just yucky feeling again !!


----------



## Brockie

momandpeanut said:


> Well its 3.30am and im up AGAIN !! I carnt sleep and im so tired .
> 
> Im so uncomfy , no pains just yucky feeling again !!

Oh me too hon boooooo!!!! been up nearly all night with really bad cramps, prob just trapped wind, great:rofl:!!!

and we are all still here?! boooo again!!!:rofl:

2nd December it is then ladies xxxx


----------



## claralouise

morning girls, woooohooooo December is here, well managed to have a decent nights sleep after only gettin about 3hours yesterday but ive woken up more tired now:cry:

started with morning sickness again over the wekend dunno what the hell thats about but its not nice as now bump goes rock hard when i start its awful. seeing mw in tommorow so hopefully she will know if its the norm for this late on.

louise xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Morning girls. 

Clara- Hope your feeling better soon hunni. I have been sick quite a few times over the last few weeks. It horrible isn't it. But i think it's normal but just ask Mw anyway. :hugs:
*
BambiKate and candeur*- HAPPY DUE DATE GIRLIES sending you both lots of dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Uvlollypop

gah im so cross, just had a massive fight in the street with the postman! arsehole didnt knock and carded me he tried telling me that he had knocked but i was standing by the front door sorting washing out and there was no knock twat!
he properly shouted at me so i went out and had a massive go at him-in my nighty and bright pink furry boot slippers....- then called his boss and shouted at them too.

arseholes


----------



## malpal

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> BambiKate and candeur[/B]- HAPPY DUE DATE GIRLIES sending you both lots of dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Think Candeur has had her baby...... She was posting on the feeding section about her LO and having to be induced due to her being small. 

Happy DD Kate........ come on be our 1st offical December mum!!!!


----------



## rubberchickuk

:hug: HAPPY DUE DATE KATE!!! :happydance:

Well i thought i would be on this morning to see one away but nope we are all destined to be here forever!!! It's like narnia!! LOL!!!

I have a hunch someone will be away today....hmmmm.

We had a little snow....my kiddies were so excited on the way to school..awh.
So glad to be back in the warm now. Although my fingers have swollen like little fat sausages today...i don't like.

Hope you girlies are all well.....:hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

OOOOOOOOOH well then happy due date Kate :D

Aww molly he sounds like a right idiot. Can't belive he said he knocked when you were standing there. And to argue and get a 9 month pregnant woman stressed is seriosuly out of order. 

:hugs:. Hope you've calmed down now hunni, that no notice of the idiot
xx


----------



## Anja

Happy DD Kate!!!
M&P - wish you sleep tonight! I tend to sleep alternate nights now. I one night awake nearly all night than totally crash the next night and sleep well.
Molly-I swear posties are worse than traffic wardens - ours always seem to have a real chip on their shoulder and they are full to the brim with attitude. The word w*nker springs to mind!

I feel like I should be doing top on bottom cleaning of the house today but my passion for houseworks seems to have disappeared......maybe a day in the bath, laying on the sofa and surfing the net will be more likely. Havnet had a shave for two weeks so think that it one job that DOES need tackling today!!!


----------



## Anja

Heather - how are the period pain/contractions? Are they still going or have they stopped now?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

They have totally stopped :hissy:. I had a few aches in my back this morning but now NOTHINg :hissy:. What about you hun anything for you yet??
xx


----------



## bambikate

thank you heather, malpal, rubberchick and anja x x


----------



## nessajane

Morning girls... no one in labour then :(

Happy Due date kate, sending lots of labour vibes your way :dust:

Had my MW app this morning and suprise suprise baby is still breech :dohh:
other than that everything is fine :D

Whats everyone got planned for today?? except bouncing on balls and drinking RLT :rofl:

Im watching JK atm and im off out shopping this afternoon with a friend :happydance: xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

Anja said:


> Happy DD Kate!!!
> M&P - wish you sleep tonight! I tend to sleep alternate nights now. I one night awake nearly all night than totally crash the next night and sleep well.
> Molly-I swear posties are worse than traffic wardens - ours always seem to have a real chip on their shoulder and they are full to the brim with attitude. The word w*nker springs to mind!
> 
> I feel like I should be doing top on bottom cleaning of the house today but my passion for houseworks seems to have disappeared......maybe a day in the bath, laying on the sofa and surfing the net will be more likely. Havnet had a shave for two weeks so think that it one job that DOES need tackling today!!!

i called him a wanker and a twat....am common enough to join the shameless family now am slightly embrassed well i am now cause i realized when i got in i had no pants on:S :dohh:


----------



## Pyrrhic

:rofl: Molly - that'll teach him to mess with a pregnant woman first thing in the morning! My postie tried that once too - never again!

:dust: for kate. Get walking up and down those stairs! :)

claralousie, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

So much for feeling great yesterday, everything has caught up with me with a vengeance today! Still, I'm hoping to go out to lunch with my Mum (if the snow doesn't get any deeper!) so that should take my mind of things for awhile.


----------



## Uvlollypop

im still cross... lol

going out town today to buy boxes to put soap in


----------



## Anja

Heather - nada! All stopped. I had one contraction last night but that was it! Last night i did loads of bouncing on my ball and some nipple tweeking....tried doing both at the same time but but that just ended in fits of giggles!

Rafwife- lunch out sounds like such a good idea....I fancy that! I could even endulge in a glass of wine (I do have the odd one every nowandagain)!

Molly- "i called him a wanker and a twat....am common enough to join the shameless family now am slightly embrassed well i am now cause i realized when i got in i had no pants on"
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anja

nessajane - Sorry about little one being breach. Still time to turn though so fingers crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

you couldnt write the morning im having i wonder what the rest of the day has in store!


----------



## Poloma

Whoa Ladies Slow Down! I cant keep up with this thread and it only started yesterday! :rofl:

Happy Due Date Kate! :dust: comming your way!

Molly - I hope your day gets better hun :hugs:

:hug: Claralouise hope your feeling better soon xXx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey girls


Im going to hospital as i am having pains in my back and bleeding slighlty
xx


----------



## Poloma

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hey girls
> 
> 
> Im going to hospital as i am having pains in my back and bleeding slighlty
> xx

:hug: Hope your ok xXx


----------



## polo_princess

Hope your ok Heather, let us know how you get on!!

Happy DD Kate ... wonder if your going to be one of the few who actually go on their DD lol?

Molly .... lmao at arguing with the postman in your nightie, what are you like?

As for me well ive only just got up, went back to bed again because i slept like crap again mini pp was jumping around all night, my ribs were getting battered and she was headbutting my cervix at the same time ... ouchies lol


----------



## bambikate

Thanks nessa, raf wife poloma and PP (my thanks button isn't working - lol) Just did a post cuz had a MW appt this morning and a sweep - so we shall see if that starts anything off... Will I be one of the 5%ers??? I doubt it!!! Maybe Aidan's Mummy might meet her man today :happydance: 

:rofl: Molly that postie will NEVER mess with a pregnant chick again!!! lol good for you hun. Hope you are all OK x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Happy due date kate. :) Heather I hope this is the start for you. UV ha ha, that's funny. Nessa, sorry he's still breech. :hugs: 

Was up at 6:30 this morning with acid indegestion. Argh. It's been snowing here too, yey!


----------



## polo_princess

Molly youve started something now i just got in a strop with the parcel man, he tried to do a runner after 2 seconds!!

Posted a grrrr thread in GC lol

Donna its trying so hard to snow here but its too wet, we never get snow :(


----------



## bambikate

it's wet here too - too close to the sea to get lovely snow I think :( x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

It's not deep but it's there! :rofl:

I'm not going out in it, I'll end up flat on my ass!


----------



## polo_princess

haha i normally do when it snows and im not pregnant


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

It's snowed heavily here. When i went out i was clinging on to my OH for dear life he he. 

and i've posted a thread about all of you on the Third Tri :muaha::rofl::rofl:
xx


----------



## Anja

A quick question for you Dec mummies. I Know it isnt unusual to lose a little bit of weight in the last few weeks of pregnancy but just wondered if any of you guys have. My weight has been so strange. I ddint put on pound till about 35 weeks then put on a stone almost over night and got on the scales today and have lost 1/2 stone since Saturday.


----------



## nessajane

no snow here in wales...yet, its forecast for tomoro though - the day i have a big shopping day planned with my mum :dohh:

Anja im not sure about the weight loss prehaps ask your MW as thats quite a weight loss in a few days!!


----------



## Poloma

bambikate said:


> Just did a post cuz had a MW appt this morning and a sweep - so we shall see if that starts anything off... Will I be one of the 5%ers??? I doubt it!!!

Never say Never hun! I had a sweep at 8 days over with Abbi, went into labour that night and had her at 4.30 the following morning! You never know!!!!! Good Luck hope somthing happens for you soon xXx


----------



## polo_princess

Anja said:


> A quick question for you Dec mummies. I Know it isnt unusual to lose a little bit of weight in the last few weeks of pregnancy but just wondered if any of you guys have. My weight has been so strange. I ddint put on pound till about 35 weeks then put on a stone almost over night and got on the scales today and have lost 1/2 stone since Saturday.

I have no idea im far too scared to get on the scales at this point lol

I would ask your mw at your next appointment hun


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mmm lunch out was nice! It was one of these country store type places, so had lunch with my Mum then did some shopping. Got OH a HUGE Lindt chocolate advent calender for £1.50! I got one for myself too :blush: The choccie for December 1st is a mini Lindt reindeer! Yum!

I'll have to try very hard not to scoff the box :rofl:

Also got some cinnamon scented pine cones and have dotted them about the radiators in the house, so now my house smells like cinnamon. Mmmmm!


Heather - Hope you're feeling better now hun, glad the bleeding was nothing. Must have been a scare for you :hugs:

Anja - No idea about weight, sorry. I refuse to go anywhere near the scales for fear of giving myself a heart attack!

Kate- hope things kick off for you now you've had your sweep. :) 


I have also had an arguement with a postie today! :muaha: I went to the sorting office to collect a parcel, and it was OPEN! It was a huge box from Amazon and the 3 rows of cellotape had been ripped off it and it was obvious someone had a sneaky peak to see if there was anything interesting in there. :hissy: Thankfully it was one big present, rather than little things so they couldn't take anything anyway. Not impressed though!


----------



## Sophie1205

Hello ladies :) Ive only been up about an hour haha!! Lazy me :) May as well do it while i still can.

Kate - I reckon your sweeps gonna work for you! :dust:

Rafwife - Thats sooo bad that they'd opened it! Did you complain??

And all you ladies with snow - Im sooo jealous! We never get it here. We get a little bit say every few years but its really light and doesnt stick! I hate this area lol

As for meeee - had some rudey time with OH last night (although he knows the only reason I want it :rofl:) and it brought on some bad pains through the night but has all gone today, god dammit!! 

My MUM of all people gave me the tip to stick a pillow under your bum after sex so that the sperm has a chance to get to your cervix - cheers Mum... :rofl:

I did that but clearly it hasnt really done anything. The pains just settle after a good few hours.

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello Dec ladies!!! I am finally beginning to feel alive and Byron is sleeping without being held during the day so I have been able to start doing things around the house and get on here. What have I missed? I saw Roxie and Lupi have both popped, and of course Lou, my buddy. Any other news? I should go through the new thread but there are loads of posts and 90% of them will be about tea!


----------



## Sarahkka

PeanutBean said:


> Hello Dec ladies!!! I am finally beginning to feel alive and Byron is sleeping without being held during the day so I have been able to start doing things around the house and get on here. What have I missed? I saw Roxie and Lupi have both popped, and of course Lou, my buddy. Any other news? *I should go through the new thread but there are loads of posts and 90% of them will be about tea!*

Now that is hardly fair, PB! We also talk about breakfast, lunch, snacks and cravings, as well as appropriate foods to bring on and sustain labour.
I, for one, am adjusting slowly and happily to mat leave. I am really quite pleased to be able to take a nap in the afternoon and to putter around the house, slowly poking at projects. I do get the mad rushes of energy that bring on cleaning frenzies, but it's all much calmer and easier than I thought it would be. We put our tree up over the weekend and decorated it last night. It's a bit on the early side, but it must get done now as we are having quite a bit of socializing very soon and I don't want the pressure of holiday decorating on top of preparing for guests.
I am going to go stand in line at Service Canada today to get my EI application underway. I am just hoping that it is relatively straightforward and as bogged-down-with-bureaucracy-free as possible. I always get nervous with government agencies that I am going to wind up in some godforsaken waiting pile and be absolutely desperate for my cash by the time they get around to it. Must think positive.
I will definitely bring my knitting for the line-up.
Exciting times.


----------



## nessajane

hi PB :hi:

Nice to see you back :) huge congrats again on baby byron!! 
hope youre both well!!

:rofl: at the food comment... youre prob right :rofl: xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

PeanutBean said:


> Hello Dec ladies!!! I am finally beginning to feel alive and Byron is sleeping without being held during the day so I have been able to start doing things around the house and get on here. What have I missed? I saw Roxie and Lupi have both popped, and of course Lou, my buddy. Any other news? *I should go through the new thread but there are loads of posts and 90% of them will be about tea!*

:rofl::rofl:
xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Hey welcome back PB congrats again :)
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

How your little man doing PB??
xx


----------



## bambikate

:wave: hi PB x x


----------



## malpal

:hugs: Welcome back PB. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by PeanutBean 
Hello Dec ladies!!! I am finally beginning to feel alive and Byron is sleeping without being held during the day so I have been able to start doing things around the house and get on here. What have I missed? I saw Roxie and Lupi have both popped, and of course Lou, my buddy. Any other news? I should go through the new thread but there are loads of posts and 90% of them will be about tea! 

:rofl::rofl: Somethings never change!!!!!! I see that Heather has created a new thread dedicated to FOOD:munch::cake::pizza::drunk::icecream::coffee::wine:
I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Hey PB nice to see you back, no more babies trying to appear in here im afraid. Since yesterday we seem to have come to a standstill so the first official december baby is yet to appear :(

And *cough* notice i wasnt the first one to bring up food today, blame Heather!!

You think if i get on my ball now and refuse to get off until midnight it might do something lol?


----------



## Uvlollypop

royal mail have it in for me today,i wenttoget car tax, had everything sept the log book cause ive not had it back yet from changing the address and she refused to sell me tax! even tho last time we moved they did it without.
wouldnt be so bad but i qued for an hour grrrr


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww god molly sorry your having such a bad day :hugs:

Yerp i own up, it was me that brought up food :blush:. I really do think it's my new best friend
xx


----------



## claralouise

welcome back PB congrats hunny.

past hour having unbelivable pressure pains down there and round my back everytime i stand up i feal like somethings going to drop out or pop, its really uncomfortable to the point i dread standing up.
anyone else had that fealing.

hows everyones day been? ive been knitting a snowman got very bored and needed something to do to pass tome seen as OH has taken over dog and house duties.

oh lasagne tonite YUM thought id join in with the food for thought hehehe

molly i got my tax today but sent log book off at same time glad i did as she told me dvla are WAY behind n if id sent it when i moved i wouldnt of had it back either. can u not contact dvla and do it online?


----------



## Uvlollypop

claralouise said:


> welcome back PB congrats hunny.
> 
> past hour having unbelivable pressure pains down there and round my back everytime i stand up i feal like somethings going to drop out or pop, its really uncomfortable to the point i dread standing up.
> anyone else had that fealing.
> 
> hows everyones day been? ive been knitting a snowman got very bored and needed something to do to pass tome seen as OH has taken over dog and house duties.
> 
> oh lasagne tonite YUM thought id join in with the food for thought hehehe
> 
> molly i got my tax today but sent log book off at same time glad i did as she told me dvla are WAY behind n if id sent it when i moved i wouldnt of had it back either. can u not contact dvla and do it online?

i would have done it online but needed it asap as other half has been driving with no tax for two days:dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

mmmmmm lasagne :)

Im having haddock and cauliflower cheese, bit of a random concotion but i felt like it lol.

*EDIT* God damn it i just jumped up to check on the food in the oven and guess what .... i turned the fan assited bit of the oven on but i didnt turn the heat on so now dinners going to be at least another half hour grrrrrrr, what a numpty, cold food in the oven!!


----------



## rubberchickuk

Welcome back PB....congrats...you have been mucho missed :)
Claralouise i am getting mad pressure pains tonight...i feel like bubs is going to come out!!!!! Like literally fall out!!!
Me and kiddies are going to put christmas tree up tonight yay!!!! :)
BH are crazy too :( So i feel your pain hun.
God i feel bad having a moan when some girls here are sooooooo much further on than me.

Any one had any news on tyff????

Uvlolly i hope this is something for you...damn hormones!!

Can't believe we are nearly @ 3rd dec and no offical dec babies born yet!!!
:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Rubberchick make sure you take some piccies of your tree!! Im not allowed mine up until the weekend :(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww rubberchick don't feel guilty for have a good moan. W are all heavily pregnant and im sure you are as uncomfortable as me and kate and molly and all the other ladies due very soon. Big hug :hugs:.

And i know the december babies just seem comfy where they are. We must all have very comfy wombs :D. Hopefully we will have our first December babies soon
xx
xx


----------



## malpal

Anyone heard of Tyff today???? Just wondered if all was ok after her accident.


----------



## bambikate

i facebooked tyff but had no reply :shrug: x x


----------



## Tiff

Hello! 

Sorry for not updating sooner. I was online and in process of writing up what happened when what I'll refer to as an "incident" happened that involved my OH, a glass of ginger ale and our keyboard. The computer went on the fritz, so we had to turn it off.

When we turned it on this morning the monitor wouldn't work, so OH had to run out and grab a new monitor. It's been a crazy 24 hours.

Thanks so much for the nice words, I didn't get a chance to post it.

Feeling a bit better, but my back is really sore. I'll write a thread about what happened later, but Baby Girl is perfectly fine, which was my main concern :cry:

Stupid drivers not paying attention :hissy:

How is everyone? Kate, happy DD! Any twinges? :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

At least your ok Tyff, we were all worried about you :hugs:


----------



## bambikate

Tyff said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry for not updating sooner. I was online and in process of writing up what happened when what I'll refer to as an "incident" happened that involved my OH, a glass of ginger ale and our keyboard. The computer went on the fritz, so we had to turn it off.
> 
> When we turned it on this morning the monitor wouldn't work, so OH had to run out and grab a new monitor. It's been a crazy 24 hours.
> 
> Thanks so much for the nice words, I didn't get a chance to post it.
> 
> Feeling a bit better, but my back is really sore. I'll write a thread about what happened later, but Baby Girl is perfectly fine, which was my main concern :cry:
> 
> Stupid drivers not paying attention :hissy:
> 
> How is everyone? Kate, happy DD! Any twinges? :hugs:

Glad you're Ok hope you feel better soon and glad baby is OK. I had a sweep today and had tiny bit of spotting afterawrds and cramps but nothing else yet - drank tons of RL and bouncing so we shall see..... x x


----------



## pinkfairy

claralouise said:


> welcome back PB congrats hunny.
> 
> past hour having unbelivable pressure pains down there and round my back everytime i stand up i feal like somethings going to drop out or pop, its really uncomfortable to the point i dread standing up.
> anyone else had that fealing.


hiya,
ive been having the same for a few weeks now.midwife didnt seem concerned or even cared when i told her!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all. We're doing well. Byron is chuntering away in his moses basket. First time we've managed to get him to sleep in it and it took an hour or draining a boob dry to make him content enough to! lol

Man, since not being pregnant food is the greatest thing in the whole wise world! All my nausea is really gone and I can eat everything. I've hardly had a dozen eggs throughout pregnancy but since Byron came along it's all I want. Yum! Runny fried eggs!

Clara - sounds like your baby has well engaged to me! Hooray!

:hugs: Tyff

Your December babies don't want to arrive yet, it's too cold and snowy! I still can't get used to Byron being a November. Going to have to look up all the November stuff, stones and the like! It's all going to be so soon for your all though. How exciting!


----------



## polo_princess

Aaaargh girls i've had enough i dont want to play this game anymore i want mini pp out now, i feel like ive been an emotional time bomb waiting to go off all day.

I have no idea how i'm going to manage waiting anymore :cry:

Pleeeeeease come out mini pp :(


----------



## bambikate

polo_princess said:


> Aaaargh girls i've had enough i dont want to play this game anymore i want mini pp out now, i feel like ive been an emotional time bomb waiting to go off all day.
> 
> I have no idea how i'm going to manage waiting anymore :cry:
> 
> Pleeeeeease come out mini pp :(

Awww hun :hugs:

I'll send her a message....

Yoohoo!!!! Mini PP Mummy reaaaally wants to meet you now! Come on missy! x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> Aaaargh girls i've had enough i dont want to play this game anymore i want mini pp out now, i feel like ive been an emotional time bomb waiting to go off all day.
> 
> I have no idea how i'm going to manage waiting anymore :cry:
> 
> Pleeeeeease come out mini pp :(

Was about to post the same thing! I know I've been saying all along how I don't mind if she's late but I've just got a total rag on tonight and demanded earlier that she came out now. (not that demanding anything is going to work! :rofl:)


----------



## polo_princess

LOL tell me about it!!

I really have no idea how im going to last another 2 weeks possibly 4 if i go overdue, thing is i feel kind of sad and upset if that makes any random sense lol


----------



## marah_rn

This thread is making an average of 9 pages a day... I have to go back and re-read everything. 

Well, I was out today with my daughter in the shops. Went to the cinema to watch HighSchool Musical3 (for the 3rd time ---- watched it twice at work) Then went to get some shopping done. No gift yet for DH. Anybody got their DH something? Any idea you can share? 

:hugs: to those who are not really feeling well... 

Tyff - what happened to you? I think I've missed the accident bit.

Anybody in labor? Very excited to know who will pop out first.


----------



## Tiff

I just posted a thread in 3rd Tri about the accident. :hugs: Main thing everyone's fine and so is Baby Girl.. which is awesome.

I love how active our thread is, lol. I think I'm going to miss this thread inevitably slowing down as we all have our LO's. Once we're in the swing of things we'll have to pick up where we left off!

:rofl: Love how it's mainly about food too. Mmmm! 

No one's in Labour? :( 

Solidifies my theory that you're all going to go at the same time, LOL!


----------



## polo_princess

Nope still no one in labour ... come on girls someone do SOMETHING lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

How far do you think we will get into december before we produce any babies lol??
xx


----------



## nessajane

lets hope something starts happening for some lucky lady tomoro :D


----------



## PeanutBean

Tyff I know what you mean about the thread. I remember you saying to start a new one in another room for postnatal but I don't know where to go!


----------



## Tiff

PB - :hugs: You just need some more December Mums to get busy and have their babies so there's more people to decide where the thread should go! Hopefully some of these LOs get their butts in gear!

Got back from our final prenatal class. It was good except for my back being really sore still and sitting in those chairs didn't do me any favours. We covered the whole epidural/c section/vaginal birth thing today. Freaky! Makes it that much more real, can't believe there's nothing really in between for us to do now until Baby Girl decides to make her entrance. 

Well, that's a lie. We have a hospital tour at 7pm on Thursday. Then there's nada til show time. 

How's everyone feeling? Good?


----------



## claralouise

thanks PB i hope to god he is last weds he was completely free but with head down, im seeing midwife at 1.30 today so i hope she has good news for me, everything just seems like a huge effort one min i can walk fine nxt i cannot even stand up or walk without holding onto something, drivings a nightmare am practically laid down in my chair lol but i cannot not drive seen as the kids school is 7miles away and i have no one else who can pick them up, roll on xmas holls.

tyff glad your ok

pp mini pp will be here soon but i know what you mean


----------



## Uvlollypop

not in labour but feel like i have flu :-( really awful, if i go into labor i dont know how im going to cope my chest is all manky so sucking on the g+a will be out of the window.
sob sob :(


----------



## Anja

:hug: Molly......Hope it doesnt last and you manage to get over the worst before you pop!!!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

hoping to convince my midwife to give me a sweep today cause its the last time i see her before i got over due... long shot but worth a try! 
going to docs at 1120 to re stock on gaviscon and see if theres anything she can give me although im expecting to be told paracetamol and rest.


----------



## Poloma

Morning All! Yay Im Term today!!!!!!!! :happydance:

:hug: UV :hugs: Im just about getting over my cold hope yours goes soon xXx

Glad you and baby girl are ok Tyff, really hope the pain eases for you xXx

I must admit Im with the majority here on the eviction front, patience is not my strong point, I've had enough :hissy: ready for show time!!!!

Esp after yesterday! I walked Noah to nursery and back yesterday (1 mile each way, so 4 miles in total) I have been doing that 3 days a week since Sept. Last week though he was off with a cough & cold so didnt go. Didnt think having one week off would have affected me sooooo much! I could hardly move all afternoon :hissy: My back and pelvis were in pieces and my tummy was so tight!

Thankfully no nursery till friday now!


----------



## Uvlollypop

congrats on being full term x


----------



## polo_princess

Morning girls, man i feel like crap this morning :(

Cant decide if i feel sick or if ive got heartburn lol, its that horrid inbetweeny thing :(


----------



## Brockie

oh girls sorry your all feeling rotton its crap isn't it? every day feels like a week, had really strong BH all day yesterday every 20 mins or so, i just want to have this baby now!!! feels like there is another baby up my arse ( looks like it too from the size of it ;) :rofl: )

im sick of moaning and sick of people calling already, is it here yet, still hanging in there - YES NOW F*$K OFF!!!!!

keep trying to tell myself not long now we will all be done and dusted soon!

im going to ask MW tommorow to have a look down there, i just cant believe im having all this pain and nothing is going on?! i just know i will be dissapointed big time tho!!!!

moan over, im going to put christmas deckies up today to cheer me up xxxx

good luck with MW UV, and hope the sweep works Kate!!! x


----------



## Anja

Congrats Paloma....feels good doesnt it!!!
PP- the whole acid/heartburn thing is really horrid! I know it isnt exactly up there on the list of all the nasty things pregnant woman have to go through but it is bloody yucky....you have my sympathy!!
Claralouise - hope the midwife appointment goes well!

I am feeling knackered....I have had two good nights sleep on the trot and I dont think my body can cope...its not used to it!! .:rofl:


----------



## Uvlollypop

Brockie said:


> oh girls sorry your all feeling rotton its crap isn't it? every day feels like a week, had really strong BH all day yesterday every 20 mins or so, i just want to have this baby now!!! feels like there is another baby up my arse ( looks like it too from the size of it ;) :rofl: )
> 
> im sick of moaning and sick of people calling already, is it here yet, still hanging in there - YES NOW F*$K OFF!!!!!
> 
> keep trying to tell myself not long now we will all be done and dusted soon!
> 
> im going to ask MW tommorow to have a look down there, i just cant believe im having all this pain and nothing is going on?! i just know i will be dissapointed big time tho!!!!
> 
> moan over, im going to put christmas deckies up today to cheer me up xxxx
> 
> good luck with MW UV, and hope the sweep works Kate!!! x

hun people asking if its there yet or are you still with us only gets worse just turn your phone off ive refused to talk to people because they are doing my head in asking stupid questions. honestly im sure theyll know when the baby is here!


----------



## malpal

Hey ladies!!!!

Yay Poloma Happy Term Day........Let the eviction start!!!!

PP sorry your feeling crappy this morning try a nice mug of hot chocolate made with milk..... it's the cure for everything xx

UV Great idea about the phone..... but knowing my luck people will just assume i'm in hospital cause my phone isn't on, then they will all come to my house to annoy me!!!!!! 

Brockie enjoy putting your decs up and good luck at the MW XX

Anja 1 DAY TO GO :happydance: :happydance:

Claralouise Good luck at you appointment today, lets hope LO has started heading down xxxx

:hugs: To everyone :dust: to everyone overdue 
Sorry if i've missed anyone!! 

I'm actually feeling really good today!!!! Not sure if i should feel worried about that!! Am off to see MW at 12.30, am interested to see how i measure this week as i feel like my bump has shrunk!!! Anyone had this feeling?? 

Have a good day everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Michy

Had my 36 week appointment yesterday and had high blood pressure. Midwife said I have to have 2 days bed rest and am having a home visit today to check up on me and take blood pressure again.

I feel blurgh today, kinda faint, like I can't get my breath, tis horrid.


----------



## Uvlollypop

think bump appears to shrink when it drops.

i decided to give docs a miss cause its to damn cold to go out twice.

gettin really odd sharp intense pain in my bits :S


----------



## lollylou1

hi girls, hope that you are all well, any signs of these babies coming yet?

Lou
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey 

lou :wave:

Well my baby isn't really shwoing any signs of moving yet. :hissy:

Hows your little princess doing?? Whats it like being a mummy??
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Michy said:


> Had my 36 week appointment yesterday and had high blood pressure. Midwife said I have to have 2 days bed rest and am having a home visit today to check up on me and take blood pressure again.
> 
> I feel blurgh today, kinda faint, like I can't get my breath, tis horrid.

You make sure you get some rest hun :hugs:

I still can believe we are 3 days in now and not one bloody baby :rofl:

Just been to do some xmas shopping and i only managed and hour and a half, everytime i seem to do a bit of walking my bump feels really weird, like mini pp is really wriggling around, do you think thats BH? LOL i am so dumb, but ive never had them before to know :blush:


----------



## claralouise

AGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH think my Plug just went in asda, was really uncomfy could hardly push trolly it took an hour to get bread snack ajacks and pop, felt like i was going to wet myself so went to loo and had loads of gluey gak, bump has now gone rock hard and hes moving loads which is making it more uncomfortable as he has no room, luckily got midwife in an hour so hopefully she can tell me whats going off.

congrats at being term poloma.


----------



## polo_princess

Ooooo sounds like things might get going for you Clara!!


----------



## Tiff

Michy - Sorry you're not feeling great hun :hugs: Hopefully some rest will help your BP. 

Clara - I hope this is the start of something! We need an official December baby!

Malpal - Glad you're feeling good! Those days are few and far between, take advantage!

Brockie - Yeah, that's awful how people just don't get it. UV made a good point in shutting off the phone. I'll be doing that myself if it becomes a problem!

UV - Sharp pains? Hope they're labour producing pains!!!!


Not doing much today. OH had to go back to work so I'm stuck on my own. However, we did our Christmas the other night as I wanted to make sure he got some use out of what I got him for Christmas before the baby comes. I got him the Xbox 360 racing wheel (he's freaky for racing games) and a T Shirt that has a graphic equilzer on it. It's seriously the coolest thing EVER. 

He got me a drum kit stool for when we play rockband, this incredibly awesome crystal thing, where it has a picture etched inside? He got me one of Jack Skellington (from Nightmare before Christmas, my FAVE MOVIE EVER!) and I totally love it! Then he also got me LittleBigPlanet for the PS3. Omg, I'm addicted. I'm SO glad we did it early as now I have something to occupy my day with.

Well, I suppose I should stop writing a novel. :dust: for everyone!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Ok girls, we need to start getting some of these December babies out! :)

I had a MW appointment this morning which went well. They're going to see me every week now because of my pains. LO has gone from fully engaged to 3/5ths so not impressed! Think I will be running up and down the stairs tonight :rofl:

I didn't ask for an internal as there was a student present, but she said that all these pains will be my cervix ripening and possibly dilating, so fingers crossed.

LO is still back to back, cheeky monkey!

MW said she thinks I should be induced on my due date, and is ringing my consultant to see if he agrees! So my next appointment is a week today, and they'll let me know if I have an induction arranged for the 12th. I don't want one, but apparently it might be for the best health wise, as I've had a few episodes of bleeding through this pregnancy.


----------



## leeanne

Best wishes to all you gals! :hugs:


----------



## Nemo and bump

hi girls. Hope you're all ok today. I'm having a crap day had a huge movement this morning been having quite painful bh all morning and was just sitting here watching tv when had to run and be sick. Looked like bambi running coz one of my legs were dead. Was really violently sick to point i brought up blood. I've had enough now want baby out


----------



## Sarahkka

Man, we're really in the trenches with these last weeks of pregnancy, eh?
Nemo - vomiting to the point of blood? Yikes!
And hugs and sympathy to all the rest of you who are suffering.

I have a prenatal today, then I really must go and sort out the car seat and hospital bag stuff. 
Plus I have to go complete my EI application. Yes, the one I started yesterday.
Long story. As boring as the bureaucracy that invented it. Lots of long line-ups, confusing and contradictory instructions, and finally, an obscure piece of information not listed with all the other required documents that I was supposed to provide. The whole thing is a huge pain in the ass, but not quite as big a pain in the ass as not getting paid my mat leave benefits! So, I am biting my cranky pregnant tongue, smiling sweetly and bringing them yet another document.
I am torn between wanting baby out NOW and just puttering along, enjoying mat leave and getting all the baby details done.
I'll have a firmer opinion on this by next week, I think! :)


----------



## katieandbump

Good luck girls. xxx


----------



## polo_princess

We most certainley are ... even more so as the days go on now bless us all. Who would of thought that every little pain or twinge would be something to get excited about :rofl:

Need to get cracking on dinner (yes i brought food up, i know :rofl:) but im making stew and dumploings so it needs to be in for a while :)

Hows everyone doing on the christmas front? Presents all sorted and wrapped?


----------



## Uvlollypop

i had some dicky midwife that ive never seen before, she didnt examine me at all! just took my bp looked at me like i was a liar when a said about a sweep then booked me in for next week well worth dragging myself out in the cold when feeling like ive been hit by a bus for eh!


----------



## Angelmouse

Last Box Boogie! :dance:

I thought I was going into labour on Sunday night after we got back from my Mums. We'd been away for the weekend; went to see 'Monkey:Journey to the West' Stage show at the O2 on Saturday night. There was a lot of tube journeying and rushed walking invloved. Sunday night after we put the tree up I was having mild contractions every 30mins for about 3 1/2 hours accompanied by constant excruciating back pain. The pains died down eventually but the backache lasted all night. :( I thought I was gonna be No. 1 but thankfully not since my Bubble isn't set in the middle yet and I want to know whats going on when. :D One of the few perks of an elective c-section. 

Hope everyone is going along ok and not getting too cold in this freezy type weather. I'm doing Vegesausages, Mash and Beans for our tea tonight, nice and comforty.


----------



## Nemo and bump

i'm going to have soup for tea due to feeling so crap. I'm going with the theory that if its easy to go down it will be easier to bring up


----------



## Poloma

Were having sausage and mash too Angelmouse! lovely comfort food for a cold winters day xXx

What a pain in the ass that Mw sounds UV! :hugs: hope you feel better soon xXx

PP I have bought nothing! :hissy: got no energy or money tbh
I've told the grandparents to be that I'm giving them a grandson for Xmas and nothing else! :rofl:
Kids will have plenty of pressies though, me and Dp have decided not to spend on each other this year. Will treat ourselves in the Jan sales instead.


----------



## Sarah81

Hey!! Can I join in on the list? I'm due on 29th Dec!! Yay for December babies! They rock!!


----------



## polo_princess

Sure Sarah i've added you to the list on the main paige :)

Poloma thats actually quite a good idea lol but i dont think it'd wash with my folks!!


----------



## claralouise

No baby here soon, mw said plug can go a few weeks befere labour starts. baby is still free and laid with bum in air, my bp is a little high but only just so nothing to worry about. and all the presure im just to monitor, how crappys that i was at least hoping that he had started to engage with all this pain. oh well looks like my belly must be snug for him.

done the kids sausage and mash for tea, i fancy a chineese tho so gunna order once ive got them tucked up in bed and watch holby and csi miami seen as i missed it last night, wow sky + is great lol


----------



## claralouise

welcome to december mums sarah xx


----------



## Anja

:hi:Hi Sarah

I am having soup too. Hubby is making broccoli and stilton soup....I know its supposed to be off limits but far too tempting to say no too on such a wintery cold night!

My christmas shopping is doing pretty badly I have to admit. I have got a good selection for my daughter so Santa is done but other than that I have pretty much done nothing......I really must get my arse in gear!

Just had nice bath accompanied by 3 srtrong contractions about 10 mins apart but now nothing.....I really must learn to accept them now and to stop thinking they are labour starting.....I have no idea how I will ever be able to tell when its the real thing and will probably leave it so late I end up giving birth in the car or something!!!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

Anja said:


> :hi:Hi Sarah
> 
> I am having soup too. Hubby is making broccoli and stilton soup....I know its supposed to be off limits but far too tempting to say no too on such a wintery cold night!
> 
> My christmas shopping is doing pretty badly I have to admit. I have got a good selection for my daughter so Santa is done but other than that I have pretty much done nothing......I really must get my arse in gear!
> 
> Just had nice bath accompanied by 3 srtrong contractions about 10 mins apart but now nothing.....I really must learn to accept them now and to stop thinking they are labour starting.....I have no idea how I will ever be able to tell when its the real thing and will probably leave it so late I end up giving birth in the car or something!!!!

i know the feeling! im starting not to take my body seriously at all not so good


----------



## Pyrrhic

Think I might have caesar salad wraps for dinner tonight as I'm feeling quite nauseous and don't fancy a big meal. Broccoli and stilton soup sounds amazing though Anja!


----------



## Poloma

Hello Sarah and welcome!!!

Looks like any chance of an early night is out the window for me, just walked intot he front room to find Noah fast asleep on the sofa :hissy:
Oh well never mind, not like we have to get up early in the morning I guess!


----------



## carries

Hey ladies how we all feeling?? Still no baby for me and have to speak to my midwife tommorrow about organising an induction :( V V upset about it all as we were planning a homebirth but will wait and see what she says.


----------



## marah_rn

carries - i hope you'll feel something soon. Labor dust for you:dust:

i feel like i am having a leak. I kindda felt it this morning on my legs. Anybody had this?

Is there anybody in labor yet?


----------



## bambikate

Evening all! Goodness me I missed out pages and pages. Congrats on being 37 weeks Poloma!!! :dance: 

I've started losing my plug! :sick: but :happydance: lol. Maybe something to do with the sweep?! Who knows... x x


----------



## danimarie

marah i wasnt sure if my waters were leaking aswhen i woke up in a morning i was damp so i was sent to hospital who did a check with the stick thing and it wasnt my waters it is the baby pressing on my bladder :dohh: i you are unsure phone the midwife, mine told me to put a pad on sit up for an hour and if it was wet and didnt smell of urine, to phone triage on the labour ward.

good luck everyone


----------



## Sarahkka

Yay!
Babykins obeyed his mama and turned himself right back around. Now let's just see if he stays there!
Just spent the whole morning rushing around getting errands done. Feels good, but I'm now really tired and want to sleep and I have so much I still need to get done.
Pleasant surprise - I was able to get everything on my EI application completed over the phone with a helpful and lovely lady assisting me and explaining a whole bunch of things. Hurrah!
I am going to go have a cuppa and some truly sinful shortbread that I bought while out this morning. It's the kind that's really just butter with some flour and sugar thrown in as a sort of afterthought. Sigh. Heavenly.


----------



## Tiff

I applied for EI over the internet, Sarahkka. It was SO much easier. Less bullcrap too. All I had to do was show up at a Service Canada center afterwards to drop off my ROE and OH's SIN number (for when he takes paternity leave).

Congrats on losing your plug Kate! I know I've said it tons before, but I really do hope this is it for you!

Marah - I remember you mentioning using Pork for those spring rolls. Funny enough, that's what I was originally shown to use! :rofl: However, I thought the ground turkey might be a bit healither than the ground pork. ;) They taste soooo good with the pork though, yum yum!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrat's on full-term Poloma.:)

I've been out shopping all day. Not so long since got back. These day's are flying by so quick now,I can't believe it,lol. Getting BH alot,but I've had them for ages now.So that's nothing changing.Lexie has had a growth spurt this week. I said last nite to my mum,that my bump felt more squished when I sat down. & She said that it has gone abit bigger.:D


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies, still no popping? Sounds like you are all getting near the end though. I feel funny to have missed the last two weeks of pregnancy (obviously glad it's all over with though!) I don't envy those of you feeling so shitty. For the two weeks before I went into labour I had vomiting and runs for a week then a terrible cold. I felt so crappy the whole time. But when my waters went my cold went with it, it was pretty odd. I guess everything else stops to make way for more important business.

Anyway :hugs: to you all, keep plugging away, it's soooo close for you all now!

Carrie - really really hope LO comes soon. Remember you could always opt out of induction for a while in favour of monitoring if the placenta looks good still. These babies are so bloody unpredictable! It must be their way of preparing us for the spanners they will be throwing into the works for the rest of our lives! lol


----------



## marah_rn

Thanks danimarie. Might be just a wee as it stop when i went to the loo. 

Tyff - do you work in a hosp? There are quite a number of Filipinos in Canada now. Few classmates of mine live in Ontario. I think i should try the ground turkey when I make my spring rolls.

Paloma - happy term day!


----------



## polo_princess

Well we've got a few signs from Clara, Marah and Kate so fingers crossed one of you will go shortly. I cant keep waiting forever we need the excitement of another baby lol


----------



## rubberchickuk

Well all....i stay offline for a day to see if sods law and i would miss a baby being born!!!:rofl: but nope!!! LOL!!!

Kate congrats for losing your plug hunny...hope this is something for you x

:hugs: to all with pains and that are fed up.

I got christmas tree up :happydance: will get up pics....had kiddies carol service today...so sweet :cloud9:

OH called today to tell me he is home on 16th.....12 days girls!!! yay!!!

Having my next growth scan tomorro at 2.30pm.....cross everything for me....no legs tho...we need an official dec baby!! :rofl:

It took me aggggges to read through all i missed in one day...ill not be doing that again soon .

:hug:


----------



## Uvlollypop

will be thinking of you kate


----------



## polo_princess

Whilst im thinking of it all of us December mummies are sorted with text buddies arent we? 

Is there anyone that still needs one?


----------



## bambikate

wow 12 days til you see OH rubberchick - thats so exciting!!! Yaaay x x


----------



## marah_rn

text buddy needed if there's anybody available pls!


----------



## Nemo and bump

i need a new text buddy. Was with roxie78 but she's already gone. It appears there december babies dont like the cold and are happy where they are.


----------



## rubberchickuk

I'll take any of you on if you want :rofl: :rofl:

Seriously just pm me :hug:


----------



## momandpeanut

Good evening ladies ,

Hope everyone is doing ok and big :hugs: to those who arent ! 

I havent posted much the last few days as ive been feeling so down and i carnt seem to pick myself up !

Well lets hope we get a december baby soon !!


----------



## Angelmouse

I don't have a textybud if anyones interested. :D


----------



## polo_princess

Angelmouse said:


> I don't have a textybud if anyones interested. :D

I cant be your text buddy because im having my baby before you ner ner :muaha:


----------



## Sophie1205

Im feeling soo fed up :( One minute im fine next minute im just like ARGHHHH. Everything hurts and aches and I just want Leo here now!!! I have a feeling Im gonna go overdue too :( After everything that happened to me between 33 and 35 weeks they said I wouldnt get this far so thats made it even harder for me.

Sooo fed up!

Sorry to moan girls :( xxx


----------



## bambikate

Sophie1205 said:


> Im feeling soo fed up :( One minute im fine next minute im just like ARGHHHH. Everything hurts and aches and I just want Leo here now!!! I have a feeling Im gonna go overdue too :( After everything that happened to me between 33 and 35 weeks they said I wouldnt get this far so thats made it even harder for me.
> 
> Sooo fed up!
> 
> Sorry to moan girls :( xxx

:hugs: he'll be here very soon x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

hugs sophie.

i have my lillypadz (boobie pads) stuck on and so far they are living up to expectations im braless and not leaking not uncomfy sweaty good stuff :D still feel like shite tho ha!


----------



## passengerrach

good luck december mummys hope u dont have to wait too long


----------



## Sophie1205

How are you doing Kate? Im suprised you havent had a good moan lol and theres me moaning away!

xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Heather - let me know how your MW appointment goes tomorrow and what she says about the pains. :) I didn't ask for an internal today, but my MW said my pains were my cervix ripening and possibly dilating which was a good thing.

Sophie- :hugs: hope you feel better soon hun. Maybe try some paracetamol?

rubberchick- that's sooo exciting that your OH is home soon! :happydance: Hopefully LO will hold on for him. :)


----------



## sweetlexy12

im due the 18th , im new to this site , so im still trying to figure out where everything is :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Welcome to the December Mummies thread and congrats! :)


----------



## polo_princess

Welcome on board, your due the same day as me :)


----------



## sweetlexy12

cool :)


----------



## Anja

Been getting contractions for the last 4 hours.....decided to get up and have a cuppa.....they have now stopped!!!! I just want to scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiff

Hola Lexi!

Sorry to hear the contraction stopped Anja. Hopefully they start again soon!


----------



## claralouise

rubberchick YEYYYYY oh coming home woohooo so excited for you hun.

Bambikate~hope this is it for you at least you know you carnt go too long now your overdue.

welcome sweetlexie to december mummies

anja i wish that baby would make its mind up for you get jumping on a trampoline lol 

anyone else good luck i hope someone has a baby today.

well last nite hehehe was laid in bath and my boobs started squirting milk everywhere found it well funny, had a pretty gd night apart from bump going dead when i laid on my left side. and flippin midwife has left me with a huge bruise on me arm from sucking my blood yesterday ewwww it looks awful.

we have snow here got up at 5.30 there was nothing just looked outside and the garden and cars are covered. so al be having fun trying to get out of drive hehe


----------



## Anja

Hi SweetLexy!!

Sophie - How you feelign today? Hopefully a little better!

Heather - Good luck at the MW sweetheart......let us know how you get on.

Kate - Any twinges or niggles over night?

Happy DD to:
Heather, Magenta, Gillian, Nickyb and ME!!!!
Lets get some babies born today!

I am taking our dog to the hairdressers and while she is there I thought i would pop over to Newark to go to the big Woolworths there and see if I can get some Liquidation bargains for Christmas! I also have to start getting domesticated and make my daughters costume for her chrstmas play.....I am more than useless with a needle and thread, but it will be fun trying!

There are alot of people feeling pretty shitty at the moment.....I wish you ALL a peaceful, pain free (unless labour calls of course!) and happy day!!!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Happy due date to me, Anja, Magenta, Nickyb and Gillian

:dance: :happydance:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey lexi :wave:

Anja- That little girl of yours really can't make her mind up can she bless her. I really hope something happens for you soon hunni :hugs:

Sophie- How are you

Kate- Any sign of Izzy yet??

And thnaks for the good luck girls. Do you think if i throw a tantrum she will give me a sweep :rofl:
xx


----------



## bambikate

Sophie1205 said:


> How are you doing Kate? Im suprised you havent had a good moan lol and theres me moaning away!
> 
> xxx




Anja said:


> Kate - Any twinges or niggles over night?




Aidan's Mummy said:


> Kate- Any sign of Izzy yet??

Morning ladies, had cramps as usual and feel "weird" like you said you felt too, Heather. lost quite a bit more of plug this morning but no contractions at all I don't think. Maybe Izzy's holding on til the weekend as my MW said to me on Tuesday. "I'm off Thursday & Friday so hopefully you'll go into labour at the weekend cuz I'm working" lol.

Anja - sorry the contractions have stopped - get walking round the house or bouncing!!!! 
HAPPY DUE DATE HEATHER AND ANJA!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :hugs: come on babies, it's not that cold outside??? Still no OFFICIAL December babes born yet are there? x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

ooo glad it's not just me then. Mabey it's a sign or are we just getting our hopes up lol. But you loosing your plug sounds promising kate. I hope izzy decides to come out this weekend :D

And thankyou hunni :D

Nope i don't think there has been an offical december babies yet. Mabey you will be the first kate :D
xx


----------



## bambikate

Aww thanks hun :hugs: It could well be a sign you know hun!!! Oooh that would be so exciting being one of the first December's to have their LO!!! Do you have any other signs that something's happening Heather? Are you having a 40 week appt today? Hope you get a sweep or something :wave: come on Aidan!!!!! x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

bambikate said:


> Aww thanks hun :hugs: It could well be a sign you know hun!!! Oooh that would be so exciting being one of the first December's to have their LO!!! Do you have any other signs that something's happening Heather? Are you having a 40 week appt today? Hope you get a sweep or something :wave: come on Aidan!!!!! x x

I know mabey if you go, it will kick the other babies into moving :D

Nope no other signs. I've been sick and have got the runs (TMI) Is that a sign?? I just don't know as my cervix was high and not doing much on tuesday so i don't know if labour could start anytime??


My mw said they don't do sweeps here until 7 days over but i might just have a tantrum lol 
xx


----------



## bambikate

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I know mabey if you go, it will kick the other babies into moving :D
> 
> Nope no other signs. I've been sick and have got the runs (TMI) Is that a sign?? I just don't know as my cervix was high and not doing much on tuesday so i don't know if labour could start anytime??
> 
> 
> My mw said they don't do sweeps here until 7 days over but i might just have a tantrum lol
> xx

LOL now thats a lot of pressure to be under - is it me holding everyone up??? Ha ha. Sick and "bad bum" :blush: lol is deffo a sign I think - they call it a "clear out" I have felt really sick but not been sick. I was told EXACTLY the same "we won't do a sweep until 41 weeks" by 2 different MW's so I went to my 40 weeks appt not expecting much and it was a third different MW and she was like "would you like a sweep? See if we can get things started and find out how you're progressing?" So the next thing my trousers were on the floor!!! :rofl: Yeah throw a tantrum :hissy: x x


----------



## nessajane

Good morning girls :wave:

Happy Due Date Heather & Anja :dust:

Kate hopefully something will happen for you soon with losing your plug :happydance:

I had a busy day yesterday, went out shopping allllll day with my mum and that was a big mistake by the time i come home at 6ish i could hardly walk my back was in so much pain!! so i didnt come on here last night i just laid flat in bed all night!! its feeling alot better today though.. but im still gunna spend the day watching tv in bed :)

hope everyones well this morning!!! cant believe we still havnt had any december babies!! cmon babies!!! xx


----------



## malpal

Good Morning everyone!!!!
Still no babies????? Was sure i would come on here this morning and someone would have started!! 
I would LOVE my LO to come today with all the snow. It's sooo christmassy!!!:cold:
Happy DD to Heather, Magenta, Gillian, Nickyb and Anja!!! 
And i'm sending you more :dust: Kate. 
Have a good day everyone and wrap up warm if you have to go out xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Happy Due-date to you girlies. :) Hope it's not to long for you all. 

C'mon babies, we need a December baby. :lol:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Morning nessa- Thankyou:D. sorry you were in so mcuh pain last night. Glad it's better this morning though :D

Kate- Yerp it's you holding everyone up he he, your causing a traffic jam back here :rofl:. After all my lil man is being a gentleman and i bet he is thinking "i'll let pretty little Izzy go first":D. OOOh i might just ask if its a different MW then he he. If i dont ask i wont get :D
xx


----------



## Anja

Glad your feeling better Nessa.

I was going to go off shopping but decided I really dont want to be 40 minutes away from home on my own in the snow. Is any one else feeling apprehensive of being out and about on their own? I have just taken Taia to school and it is bloody cold as well as being slushy on the ground and VERY slippery! I only have one pair of boots without heels and they are really thin suede pixie boots so let in every bit of wet......I am staying in doors (other than taking the dog to the beauty parlour) and keeping warm.....sod the christmas pressies!!!!


----------



## claralouise

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:well thousands of babies are born everyday and in 4days not one has been born on here:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all december mummies, we need one today or tommorow lol


----------



## Uvlollypop

gah im still here! lillypadz boobie pads were great! i got to sleep without a bra and didnt wake up covered in milk result.

sooo poorly in bed today not going out getting dressed or nuffink!


----------



## Anja

Uvlollypop said:


> gah im still here! lillypadz boobie pads were great! i got to sleep without a bra and didnt wake up covered in milk result.
> 
> sooo poorly in bed today not going out getting dressed or nuffink!

I might have to get some of those......I always leak at night but really cant sleep wearing a bra.....I will check them out!! 

Hope your feeling better soon....enjoy your bed today!!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

am totally enjoying me bed, defo get some they have loads on ebay cheaper than in shops mine are drying on the draining board atm lol


----------



## polo_princess

Morning girls hope your all ok!!

Happy DD's Heather & Anja :)

I did think i might wake up to something on Kate but obviously Izzy is playing games and doesnt want to come out into this cold lol

Im starving but i dont want to eat anything, i had half a cup of tea this morning before i packed OH off to work and it gave me mega bad heartburn lol, grrrr


----------



## Poloma

Morning everyone!

Happy Due Date ladies!! :happydance:

Hope we are all as well as can be today!

I really thought something was happening last night, was getting really bad pains from 10.30pm till 2am! then nothing! :hissy:
Still its a start I guess! 

Come on you Dec babies, time you were making a move xXx


----------



## Uvlollypop

eat something pp heartburns worse on an empty tummy


----------



## Tiff

Happy DD ladies!!!

It's way too freaking early right now (5:30am) but my dog kept woofing at god knows what outside so here I am. :( Going to try and go back to bed soon.

I was the same, popped on here figuring that there might have been news with someone. Oh well. :) 

:hugs:


----------



## bambikate

Aww thanks girlies for all the labour dust and wishes - lol One of us MUST be on the verge of popping! (Sorry to disappoint PP!!!) 
Aww bless you Heather - You've got such a gentleman already! lol. 
Nessa - I hope you feel better today, get lots of rest. :hugs:
Tyff - was it you that said loads of us were gonna go at the same time? I think you're right!!!! Someone has gotta pop today I can't take the excitement!!!! lol x x


----------



## Anja

:hissy:I just had my biggest contraction yet coming back from taking dog to hairdressers....it was so painful I had to pull the car over....but that is it one bloody contraction!!! What is going on with my body???:hissy:


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning ladies ,

Happy due dates and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: !! 

Lets get us a december baby born !!!

Im off for a walk to the post office today to see if i can get bubba moving , been getting period type pains but nothing much else is going on !!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Anja- I hope something happens for you soon hunni, i really do

Momandpeanut- Lets hope things get moving soon :D :dust:

I've just back from the MW https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/78325-40-week-appointment.html#post1197052
xx


----------



## bambikate

Hi Heather, read your post just sending you a couple of extra scoops of this dust stuff :dust: although I have to say I think it's not working or something (has someone sent us a duff batch of labour dust?!) 

Anja - sorry nothing's coming regular but it's gotta be a good sign to get any strong contractions? hope something starts for you honey x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yerp i think we the dust we have been given is just not affecting us or our babies are just very comfy he he
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I had a dream last night that 3 December Mums all went at the same time. Fingers crossed that I'm psychic! :rofl:


----------



## Angelmouse

polo_princess said:


> Angelmouse said:
> 
> 
> I don't have a textybud if anyones interested. :D
> 
> I cant be your text buddy because im having my baby before you ner ner :muaha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

rafwife said:


> I had a dream last night that 3 December Mums all went at the same time. Fingers crossed that I'm psychic! :rofl:

Yeah but which three were they lol? You cant say that and then leave us hanging :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

bambikate said:


> Tyff - was it you that said loads of us were gonna go at the same time? I think you're right!!!! Someone has gotta pop today I can't take the excitement!!!! lol x x

It was me!

I can't believe we're 4 days into the month and not one single baby has decided to show up! Especially after the ones that were in such a rush to get here, they didn't wait for December to roll around!

It looks like it's going to be a nice day outside today. Nice and clear, I don't think we've had sunshine here for the past 2 weeks. Hopeing it will improve my mood some. 

:dust: to all of you ladies! C'mon babies! Let's get 'er done!


----------



## Nemo and bump

right been to town to get rosemary oil for me bath later. These babies have got to start coming! My bh are getting a bit more intense but are far and few between. Grr


----------



## Uvlollypop

just had to go to the docs, started throwing up and couldnt stop feel really like death got some dissolving anti sickness things james cant come home so im on my own cant remember ever feeling this ill :(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Uvlollypop said:


> just had to go to the docs, started throwing up and couldnt stop feel really like death got some dissolving anti sickness things james cant come home so im on my own cant remember ever feeling this ill :(

:hug::hug:. Off to bed with you hunni and rest. I hope you feel better soon
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

rafwife said:


> I had a dream last night that 3 December Mums all went at the same time. Fingers crossed that I'm psychic! :rofl:

ooooooooooooooooooooo any clue on who they were??
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Uvlollypop said:


> just had to go to the docs, started throwing up and couldnt stop feel really like death got some dissolving anti sickness things james cant come home so im on my own cant remember ever feeling this ill :(

Oh man not again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Awww UV, I feel just rotten for you. :( You definitely have been having a rough go of it. Hope things start going for you soon. What did the doctor's say?


----------



## Anja

:hug: UV


----------



## nessajane

hope you feel better soon UV, get some rest :hugs:

Right im off to the hairdressers, i really dont want to go... i love it when my hairs been cut, but i hate the hairdressers :hissy: plus with a achey back its gunna be so uncomfy :cry:


----------



## Poloma

:hug: UV - try and get some rest, really hope you are feeling better soon xXx


----------



## Angelmouse

Blimey UV! :hug:

You don't know a witch with a grudge against you do you? :witch: Or maybe an entire coven?!!

Poor girl. :hugs: Get some rest honey and then make James PAY when he gets home.


----------



## PeanutBean

Afternoon ladies.

:hugs: all round to those who need them.

Happy Due Date to the DD ladies!

Hope some babies come soon, I keep checking back to the thread but no news yet despite so many signs!


----------



## Tiff

PeanutBean said:


> I keep checking back to the thread but no news yet despite so many signs!

I know eh? We're definitely an anti-climatic bunch :rofl: Think little Byron would be able to give some of our December babies some pointers? ;)


----------



## bambikate

UV :hug: and get well soon

Nessa hope hairdressers isn't too unbearable and you gotta post pics of the new 'do when you come back.

Just had work call me up to wish me luck and giving me tips on getting the baby out - I said "I'm trying!!!!!" lol jeeez louise! x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

doc said its either a bug or a reaction to hormones going into labor. the disloving stuff he gave me has stopped me feeling so dizzy and sick which is good. was really scary how fast it came on, am now on the sofa under duvet shivering! 

do you know what my mothers a bit of a witch and she hates my guts so its poss:rofl:

i need a nice witch to caste some water breakingy white majick on me!

carries is in labor so im thinking shes going to be the first dec mummy if shes not already 

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Tyff said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> I keep checking back to the thread but no news yet despite so many signs!
> 
> I know eh? We're definitely an anti-climatic bunch :rofl: Think little Byron would be able to give some of our December babies some pointers? ;)Click to expand...

You don't want tips from Byron, he was rubbish at being born! Didn't lift a finger to help!


----------



## Uvlollypop

PeanutBean said:


> Tyff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> I keep checking back to the thread but no news yet despite so many signs!
> 
> I know eh? We're definitely an anti-climatic bunch :rofl: Think little Byron would be able to give some of our December babies some pointers? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> You don't want tips from Byron, he was rubbish at being born! Didn't lift a finger to help!Click to expand...

lol


----------



## momandpeanut

:hugs: uv , hope you feel better soon !!

Ive just been to the post office and its nearly killed me ! it used to take 15 mins to get there and back and it has taken me nearly an hour !!!

The bottom of my bump is so sore im just going to curl up on the settee with a cup of coffee !!


----------



## Angelmouse

Hope you recover soon honey. :hugs:

Take care.


----------



## bambikate

hope you feel better soon M&P x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Anja said:


> Hi SweetLexy!!
> 
> Sophie - How you feelign today? Hopefully a little better!


Bit better thank you :) I slept in till 2.30pm haha. Im trying to sleep the days away. Happy DD!!! :)

Heather - As above - thanks for asking. Happy DD sweety!!! 

M&P and UV - hope you feel better soon.


Ohh come on ladies we need a baby!!!! Think I might go for a walk in a bit.
xx


----------



## Pebbles

i wanna go now!! lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

Was just having some BH, so I'm going for a walk now with the dog. The suns gone down already here so it'll be dark in 30mins. Best get a move on!


----------



## Uvlollypop

have a nice walk


----------



## Shri

Hi ladies
Once again I'm trying to catch up!

Happy due date to Heather, Anja, Magenta, Nickyb and Gillian - I hope things get moving very soon!

Tyff - I'm so glad you are ok!

Molly - You poor thing! I hope you feel better soon! You've really been through the mill this pregnancy! 

Michy - thinking of you

Heather - hope you feel better soon too!

and everyone else of course - sending you lots of good thoughts and happy easy labour vibes.

Not sure how much I will get to post over the next few days. MIL is arriving soon. Feeling a bit mixed about that. It's never really very easy, although I try my best to make it as easy and comfortable as possible. 

As for text buddies - I don't really have one, because texting overseas costs us loads - but I will e-mail rafwife as soon as I can to keep you all updated with LO's arrival. And of course post whenever I can.

EXCITED!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
and also a bit:argh:


----------



## PeanutBean

I've just been out to the local shops with the baby in the pram. It's pissing it down and started hailing but it was fab to get out and about! First time out the house since getting back from hospital. Byron was toasty snoozy in the pram, little cutie.


----------



## Nemo and bump

peanutbean glad you had a nice little outing with baby. I just had a bath with rosemary oil. Then went loo after and got excited when saw few spots of blood but think it was me trying to shave downthere blind lol. X


----------



## Shri

That's odd - where is my signature tickers?

Oh - there they are? Sorry - going a bit nutty today or something.


----------



## malpal

Hey guys,
Well after posting yesterday saying how wonderful i felt today has been a total downer!! 
Have got real bad aches/cramps in my lower back and under my bump, it feels just like before i would get my period. Also keep getting weird movement and at the top of my bump on both sides i have two bum like shapes pushing out????????? They keep going hard and then relaxing slightly???? Not sure whether this is my head willing things to happen or it really is happening!!!!! Sometimes i feel like such a hypochondriac (sp?) 
Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## polo_princess

Right ladies the very first Dec babies are here!! Carries and Nemmie both on the same day!! :)

I dont think either were official Dec mummies but hey ho, at least we've got things going lol


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hello you guys :hi:

Well I've been out shopping once again for a few hours,so I'm doing plenty of walking lol. Was getting BH whilst out,and her trampolining on my cervix. I'm sat here now on my bed and I keep getting pushes inside my laa laa & at the same time my 'exit'. So I'm also getting lots of pressure, but no pains. I'm hoping she comes at the weekend, I'm busy on Monday & Tuesday next week ha ha. So if she comes now it'd be beltin! lol. I can only wish! 

Hope you're all ok. And poor you over-due girlies,hang in there,it's not gonna be to long now!! x x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Woo, 2 december babies! :D 

Let's just hope these babies have started the race off! :p

We want a baby a day :rofl: So c'mon babies, get pushing down & out!!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Is anyone else finding it really hard to even think about anything else but going into labour??? Seriously thats all that is on my mind all day everyday.

Then I get random moments where I just wana cry because Im so fed up and wish it would happen right now or take my mind off it or something!

I really think im driving myself mad lol :(

xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Yeah Sophie, That's all I think about now. 
I wake up & think, am I gonna go today???? 
What's doing my head in is people asking "Any signs yet?" NO! FFS! Think I will let the world know when I do have any signs. Stop bugging me! Lol.


----------



## bambikate

Phew I have been keeping myself very busy. After my failed attempt at homemade marmalade last week. I have been on one today! I made 6 jars of seville marmalade, 4 jars of raspberry jam and 4 jars of blackforest jam and done pretty lids and labels for Christmas pressies. :D AND THEY HAVE ALL SET :smug: Yessss!!!! (The last ones stayed runny) Feel soooo sick now and constant cramps  - oweeee.

Gongrats Carries and Nemmie!!! Yaaay 2 babies born in december. FINALLY! :lol: now all us December ladies can get our babs out. I hope my text buddy Wilbrabeany has her baby soon too!!! x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oh and today I could have strangled my dog. (Well my mum's stupid pup!) Basically cause she's still a pup (almost 1) she chews anything with paper on, teddys, pillows, her own bed, & probs some more but can't think. Anyway, me and mum went shoppin today, and obviously on our way back was saying "I wonder what she's had today" cause everytime someone goes out the room she's chewing something. Got home & she's only gone & helped herself onto my changing unit in the living room, got all 3 boxes of Avent bottles I have for Lexie, chewed them to shreds, and chewed the end off 1 of her small bottles! And put teeth marks in one of the lids. Luckily 4 of them are damage free, but oh my god was I fumin. They have been on that unit for at least a month now still packaged, n she's not touched em! and today she's opened all 3 boxes and flippin chewed a bottle to peices! An not just that, she left no trace of plastic, so she had a plastic bottle feast for her dinner! Fumin I was, lol. Sorry for the essay I just had to say what my day involved lol. It got locked outside in the pouring down rain for 1 n half hrs! Hahahaha, stupid hound!


----------



## Tiff

Shri said:


> As for text buddies - I don't really have one, because texting overseas costs us loads - but I will e-mail rafwife as soon as I can to keep you all updated with LO's arrival. And of course post whenever I can.
> 
> EXCITED!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> and also a bit:argh:

I'm in Canada, I don't think it's as expensive to send texts between us as we're both in North America. I don't mind being your text buddy if need be.

Yay for December babies!!!! It's about time! :happydance: 

We still need a December Mum to have a December baby though.....


Sophie - Yes! And you know what? It's my personal opinion as to why the last month drags on so long. When you've been thinking "Today could be the day!" for 3 weeks, it's enough to make anyone mental!


----------



## polo_princess

Yeap Sophie i'm with you too, every day you think "is today going to be the day?"

Its a pain :(

And Donna, lmao at the dog i would of gone mental!! You cant leave them alond for 5 minutes, at least you managed to save some of the bottles though


----------



## nessajane

i realy hope something starts happening for you beggining of the monthers soon!! :hugs:
the december thread will soon start to get quiet though :cry:

Kate your hubby is very lucky to have you with all the homemade cooking and baking you do!! xx


----------



## Sophie1205

I just watched that episode of friends that Shri posted - gave me such a good giggle.


I just need to keep myself busy to take my mind off things but I always end up just thinking about when its gonna happen

xx


----------



## polo_princess

The December question of the day, and i'll be the first to bring it up lol

Whats for tea tonight?

I've got jacket potatoes in the oven :) cant decide whther to have tuna mayo or cheese & beans?


----------



## nessajane

:rofl: cant believe we gone to this time actually without someone mentioning tea! 

Tea tonight for me is Jacket pot and chilli :)


----------



## bambikate

nessajane said:


> i realy hope something starts happening for you beggining of the monthers soon!! :hugs:
> the december thread will soon start to get quiet though :cry:
> 
> Kate your hubby is very lucky to have you with all the homemade cooking and baking you do!! xx


Awww bless you thanks honey :D Lol I had a joke with him cuz I bought some assorted cookie cutters - the usual shapes: heart, star, flower, moon.... MUSHROOM! I was like "why would I make a mushroom shaped cookie?!" So anyway I made him some, covered them in blue icing and sprinkled some green dinosaur shaped sprinkles on them :rofl: :rofl: YES I AM SLIGHTLY MAD.... :wacko: he's due home in a min - I can't wait to see his reaction! Tee hee hee. 

Donna - I would be absolutely fuming too!!! So sorry the puppy ruined the bottles :( :hugs: 

I can't quite imagine actually having a baby still - it's soooo surreal. I can't wait. Come on December Mummies!!!!! x x


----------



## nessajane

Lmao at the mushroom cookies kate :rofl:!! bet theyll taste yummy!! xx


----------



## polo_princess

Hmmm mushroom shaped cookies, worth a try lol


----------



## Tiff

I think we're going to have pizza tonight. I'm not feeling very adventurous today.


----------



## polo_princess

Tyff said:


> I think we're going to have pizza tonight. I'm not feeling very adventurous today.

I dont blame you hun, thats why im having potatoes, just throw them in the oven.

I cant be bothered with creating masterpieces right now :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Yep! Simple, fast and easy to clean up. That about sums up my requirements for meals! :rofl:

Maaaan I am bored. I'm restless, don't feel like doing anything but don't feel like sitting either. Also, my sugars have been high for the past few days. I'm doing NOTHING different. :hissy:

Have my 36 week appt tomorrow (even though I'll be 37 weeks the next day lol) so I'll mention it to my doctor. Argh.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

We just had bangers, mash & carrots. Plain tea today.

Had some melon afters though, was lush!

Ha ha mushroom shaped cookies. . . I bet they still taste yum though :) x


----------



## Anja

I took Taia out for dinner....we had a carvery which was pretty crappy but nice being out.....trying to make the most of these last few days together.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

We just had chicken casserole :D

I've been having pains in my back all day. and i've got really bad period pains. And im loosing thick bits of white mucus. Any ideas ladies??
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Spicy curry for me tonight! Feeling sod all is happening though. :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Maybe it's the start Heather! :happydance: x


----------



## Poloma

Im thinking of skipping tea altogether and going straight for my pudding! :rofl:
Dp bought me a GU Chocolate Torte which is sat in the fridge, I can hear it calling me right now! :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

xXDonnaXx said:


> Maybe it's the start Heather! :happydance: x

Thats what i was just thinking!! Fingers crossed for you Heather:happydance:


----------



## Brockie

i was naughty and went to chippy had chips and a battered sausage:blush:

gross i know but i just fancied it, think ive only ever had 1 before in my life!!! haha sorry just laughing at the term 'battered sausage' and remembering TTC:rofl:!!!!! poor OH!!!!

XXXXXXX


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Haha brockie!!!! I've never tried one, they look disgustin :rofl:


----------



## Brockie

xXDonnaXx said:


> Haha brockie!!!! I've never tried one, they look disgustin :rofl:

i dont think there is an ounce of 'sausage' in them but it hit the spot!!!:rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

A friend of mine just came round with her daughter. She's such a beautiful baby. I want my LO even more now (if that was possible!) :cloud9:


----------



## nessajane

heather i hope this is the start hunni!!

yum yum i love battered sausage :D


----------



## bambikate

Oooh Brockie - naughty but nice it's one of those things you either really fancy or the thought of it would make you gag - you gotta be in the right mood - lol.

Tyff - snap! We're having Pizza :pizza: yum yum.

Heather - hope this is it! 

Bored, so thought I'd show you the cookies:

https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/001-2.jpg

And the offending mushroom dino cookie:

https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/007-5.jpg

:rofl: :rofl: Hubby wants to take it into work tomorrow but I was like "Noooo!!!! they'll think I'm a right weirdo!" :blush: lol x x Hope that cheers you up anyway!


----------



## polo_princess

mmmm the cookies look yummy Kate :)

and battered sausage is yummy, esp if you have curry sauce to dip it in lol


----------



## Tiff

Yuuuuuum.... cookies! I can't wait until the pregnancy is over and I can binge on cakes, cookies and candy without fear of what it's going to do to Baby Girl!

They look awesome, Kate! 

Ahh, I spend most of my posts on here trying to figure out what you guys are talking about when it comes to food. And "tea". What is "tea"? I'm thinking it's our equivalent to dinner, but not quite sure. I see tea and I literally think of a pot of tea. ;)

Jacket potatos = baked potatos? 

Mash = Mashed potatos?

Battered sausage = ???? 

:rofl:

Could someone help me out? Pweeeeese? :blush: Oh, and your "Polos" look alot like our "lifesavers".

Confuzzled. x.x.


----------



## bambikate

battered sausage - sausage dipped in batter and deep fried - very naughty!!!!!! x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

heather hope its something for you.

i now have a urge to make cookies but i feel too crap. 

damnit theres so much that needs to be done but i just cant do it :-(

might have a hot bath


----------



## polo_princess

Yep Tyff you got them all right!! I forget we all have different names for things.

When i watch im a celebrity get me out of here and George Tekai refers to his fanny i always pee myself laughing :)


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww Kate you and your baking!! Those cookies look yummy!

Tyff - we must confuse you so much! But I used to live in America so I had to get used to all the American terms when I was over there lol! 

xx


----------



## nessajane

Kate your cookies looks delish :)


----------



## polo_princess

Can we have a baby tomorrow pleeeeeeeease ladies!!


----------



## bambikate

polo_princess said:


> Can we have a baby tomorrow pleeeeeeeease ladies!!


Oooh oooh :wave: meeee!!!!!! I'll volunteer! :lol: just gotta tell little miss to get her butt into gear - lol.

It's sooo exciting we're all gonna have babies sooo soon x x


----------



## nessajane

i cant wait to see pics of all the december babies!!!


----------



## bambikate

nessajane said:


> i cant wait to see pics of all the december babies!!!

Me too!! Just think by January we'll all have had our LO's and we'll be chatting in the baby and toddler club! I'm I the only one who can't quite believe it yet??? lol x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Same here Kate. Its madness! I cant wait though!!


Oh girls I feel really silly :( Me and OH were drying the dishes and we were messing about and I pretended to hit him in the face with the tea towel and I accidently got him. :( I felt so bad I started crying!!! I didnt do it hard and it didnt hurt him but I just burst into tears :(

Im soo silly!

xx


----------



## bambikate

Sophie1205 said:


> Same here Kate. Its madness! I cant wait though!!
> 
> 
> Oh girls I feel really silly :( Me and OH were drying the dishes and we were messing about and I pretended to hit him in the face with the tea towel and I accidently got him. :( I felt so bad I started crying!!! I didnt do it hard and it didnt hurt him but I just burst into tears :(
> 
> Im soo silly!
> 
> xx

Awww bless your cottons :hug: x x


----------



## Tiff

Aww Sophie :hugs: I'm sure he knew you didn't mean to! 

Kate - I'm the same! I can't wait for all of us to be Moms (Mums, lol?) and showing off pictures of our little ones. Sooo exciting!


----------



## Sophie1205

He just laughed at me when I was crying and kept saying "I didnt mean to, Im sorry" 
Hormones are driving me crazy lol Like I cried because there was no hot water to have a bath the other day haha

xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I know how you feel Sophie! I smacked my dog earlier for being naughty, then cried because I was so upset that I smacked him and kept giving him cuddles. Poor dog lol.


----------



## Sophie1205

Awwww Rafwife!!
Ive done stuff like that before, like shouted at one of the cats or shoved them out the way for being naughty then felt sooo bad for them but I cant cuddle them cuz Im allergic :(

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies do any of your bumps feel really soft and squishy at the top? Like theyre empty lol?


----------



## Sophie1205

polo_princess said:


> Ladies do any of your bumps feel really soft and squishy at the top? Like theyre empty lol?

Yeah i was pointing that out to OH the other day.
Its really odd!
xx


----------



## Nemo and bump

top of my bump feels empty i think its where baby has dropped and is engaged. At least i can breathe now


----------



## Nemo and bump

please all vote my baby for eviction. Lines close midnight 16th december


----------



## Pyrrhic

A little, but she's lying up the middle of my bump atm. I have a feeling she's going to be big :dohh:


----------



## rubberchickuk

Ladies i cant keep up with this thread...i come on and have missed like 11 pages!!! How??? :rofl:

Heather: hope this is something for you.

Bambikate: Your cookies look lurvely!!! :rofl:

:hugs: to all with empty bumps at the top hehe.

And sorry if i missed anyone else :dohh:

Well i went for my growth scan today!! Baby is just off 5lb.....consultants words were 'well we are not dealing with a giant here'.......i roared!!! :rofl:

He is small but healthy,movement great...plenty of fluid.....but he has dropped of 10th centile line...bad boy!!!

I think he is just going to be small and fat!!! She said he is measuring around 34 weeks.

Im back in 2 weeks to see her again make sure he is still putting some weight on and if any concerns she will just 'deliver' said so calmly...and im crapping myself!!

She wants him to have put around a pound on when i go back. Cross everything he does....i had strong words with him when we got back to the car...no pressure :rofl: wee mite!!

But daddy will be back for next scan :happydance: :happydance:

I can't believe we are all going to have LO's soon....i so can't wait to see them all!!!!

Anyone feeling laboury today???? xx
:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Glad everything is ok with LO rubberchick, your just gona have a weeny one lol


----------



## rubberchickuk

polo_princess said:


> Glad everything is ok with LO rubberchick, your just gona have a weeny one lol

He is soooo going to have small angry man syndrome!!!! :rofl:


----------



## rubberchickuk

Oh and girlies anyone intrested in complimentry therapies to get labour going ...a girl who is an reflexologist gave me a little bottle of a mixture today....to be used from term.

Its.....Clary sage,neroli,geranium and jasmine.

I keep looking at it...not intenting to do any evicting yet mind....but thought it would be just another thing in our list of things to try and get one of these babies out :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

post me some :rofl:

I'm going to try and get some clary sage tomorrow. :)


----------



## rubberchickuk

:rofl: Think we should start an eviction action plan....and all name one thing that 'apparently' starts labour....try them and see if anyone goes...you know one a day...see who is the first to go :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

If i can convince my OH to stay awake i might try a bit of "hows your father" to try and get mini pp out lmao :)


----------



## rubberchickuk

polo_princess said:


> If i can convince my OH to stay awake i might try a bit of "hows your father" to try and get mini pp out lmao :)

:rofl: My other half was on the phone today to see how scan went....and he was all...i cant wait to see you and the kids :cloud9:

I was like i know...i know...i can't wait to get your SPERM :rofl:
God help him x


----------



## bambikate

rubberchick my reflexologist just gave me a special mixture very similar:

lavender, clary sage, geranium, rose and jasmine mixed with almond oil. Rub it on your bump and your erm... perineum.... i had a bath with everything but the almond oil last night - lovely :D x x

:rofl: PP it's deffo worth a try hun! x x


----------



## rubberchickuk

Bambikate...i love you signature...made me laugh 'she's running a bit late' :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Ok, so that dream I had about 3 December Mums having their babies today....

That's Carries, Nemmie and now Heather :rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

my OH is refusing sex cuz hes saying Im using him :(

grr!!

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sophie, my OH tried that. I confiscated the Xbox until he agreed. :rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

LMAO!!! Hes got one too... may just do that lol

xxx


----------



## Tiff

How awesome for Heather! :wohoo: A December Mom finally going into labour! Hopefully she'll get the ball rolling for some more to start!

LOL @ Rafwife :rofl: 

One thing I can pretty much guarantee is that my OH will never deny me if I want it. My wanting it is so few and far between these days that if I mention it he's good to go, lol.


----------



## Sarahkka

Dear lord!
I can't keep up with this thread either!
It's massive!
Can you tell that we're pretty much all on mat leave and have just a little time to kill?
:)
I continue to putter around, very slowly getting things done. I slept so well last night and way longer than usual. I probably could have slept even later and followed it up with a nap. I just feel so heavy and sleepy these days.
I'm trying to take time to feel and remember Baby being inside me right now. I keep thinking how quickly things are going to change.
As for tea/dinner, I couldn't possibly! I attended a work lunch for a colleague who is leaving the company and we went to this fabulous Morroccan restaurant where they fed us "The Feast". It took us three solid hours to be served all the courses! It was so good, and well spaced out so that you didn't get unpleasantly full - just lots of yummy things to sample. But I don't think I can eat again for awhile.
Except for a plate of brownies that I made yesterday. I must eat those because they are accompanied by a very wholesome glass of skim milk.
Where's my halo? I should give it a shine, really I should.
Signing off much plumper than yesterday!
S


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hey girles

Im up already at 6.30 in the morning with really bad period type pains again. Just had a nice warm bubble bath and im gunna get on my ball this morning. If things don't start moving along quicker im gunna go for a walk and try and speed it along. I will not let this blimin labour stop lol and i really don't want a long slow one.

How is everyone else this morning??
xx


----------



## nessajane

morning girls :D

im soooo happy things have started for you heather!! Try everthing today hun now to hurry Aidan along!! He's got alot of ladies wanting to meet him ;)

I had a shitty night sleep last night i keep getting broken sleep and end up lying in bed wide awake for hours!!
How is everyone one else with sleeping?? 

Hope everyones okay today xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

happy due date too me!

feeling like a bag of poo to be honest, i had a rush on energy last night and washed all the floors and not i feel kack again.

yay for heather comon baby


----------



## nessajane

Happy Due Date UV!! :dust:


----------



## Anja

Happy DD Molly!!!!!

Lots of :dust: for you!!


----------



## bambikate

Morning girls!

Happy DD UV :dust: :hugs: x x

Good luck Heather - keep moving hun, so excited for you :dust: x x 

Sorry you had a crappy night Nessa :hugs: x x 

Had a really weird night last night, been getting cramps a lot then was stood in kitchen with hubby and it felt as though I'd wet myself, so I ran to the loo and it was loads more plug but watery too (Soz, TMI) then all night and this morning, hardly anything. I'm wondering if I have a hind-leak and only little bit coming out at a time cuz baby's head is quite engaged?! Gonna bounce on ball and go for a walk see if that changes anything and maybe call MW too. Eeeek! x x


----------



## Anja

How you holding up Kate.....you must be getting pretty frustrated now!!!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

oo good luck kate not long now huh


----------



## Poloma

Morning Ladies!

Yay Heather!!! :happydance: Keep on bouncing hun! hope it speeds up for you soon xXx

:hug: Nessa 

And Happy DD UV! with some :hugs: too

Well Nessa your not alone on the crappy night's sleep front! My darling Abbi crawled into our bed at 3am and did nothing but wriggle and moan till 5.30 :hissy: when I got up. The cheeky moo was sat having her breakfast as 5.45! she then went back to bed at 7.30! :hissy: Which gave me 1/2 hour lie on the sofa till Noah got up :dohh:

And now baby is doing some kind of gymnastic routine in my tummy and its going all sorts of odd shapes! 

Ever just get the feeling its going to be one of those days?????


----------



## bambikate

I'm not too bad thanks Anja, had a bit of a cry last night to hubby cuz I just want baby out now but I was Ok again half an hour later. lol. I reeeally hope something happens tonight or this weekend. 

How are you? 

How are you feeling this morning Molly? x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Nessa - :hugs: Im having terrible sleep too.

UV - Happy Due Date!

Heather - Good luck and get that little boy on the move!

Kate - Reallyyy hope things get moving for you this weekend. Have a word with Madam!

As for me! Nothing to tell lmao!! How boring is that!?
Booooo. 


xxx


----------



## Anja

I am Ok Kate thanks....i am a bit teary now too, very emotional!! I am at the MW this morning so REALLY hoping that this time she will agree to give me an internal to see if anything is happening down there!


----------



## polo_princess

Happy DD Molly!!

YAY for Heather, how exciting for you hun

Kate, Youve obviously made it too warm and snuggly in there, Izzy doesnt want to come out into the cold lol.

Nessa, my sleeping has been pants for the last few weeks, i end up going back to bed for another couple of hours in the morning lol

As for me, yet another night of random twinges and all sorts, then when i woke this morning, nothing!! As per bloody usual. Its getting on my nerves now lol. Either do something or leave me alone and let me sleep :)


----------



## marah_rn

Goodmorning!

I really find it very hard to keep up with the thread. I have to go back from pages to pages to see how things are... 

UV & Maypal - i hope you both feel better now. Happy DD UV!

Nessa - did you go to your hairdresser yesterday? Get some rest today as you didn't sleep well last night. 

Nemo & PP - How are things?

Donna - I hope something good happens this weekend (seemed as you said you will be busy on monday and tuesday)

Heather - Keep going...hope Aidan comes out now.... were all excited to meet him.

Kate - yummy cookies. Is there any left? You can send it here...

Tyff - I'll be on the same boat as you. BInging all the sweets after I give birth. I miss them soooo much

Rubberchickuk - Glad LO is ok. 

Anja - I hope something happens to you too. LAbor dust for all due december mummies:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Shri - which part of the states are you from?

I'm off for the meantime. I have to do some grocery as my in-laws will be here tomorrow. Do some tidying as we are hopefully gonna get our christmas tree tomorrow. Catch you later girls!


----------



## polo_princess

Have fun shopping Marah!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

feel like crap and debating weather to pop to the day unit or not. havnt felt the baby move this morning and have run out of gel on my doppler any ideas of other stuff i can use for it/


----------



## bambikate

shower gel or moisturiser?! I have no idea whether there is something special in it that makes it work or if it just needs moisture? x x


----------



## Nemo and bump

good luck heather hope baby makes a show soon. Happy due date uv! 
Still nothing starting for me! Oh tried refusing sex last night saying i'm using him so told him have sex with me now coz you wont be able to for six weeks after. He soon changed his mind lol. Am going into town to get some romaine lettuce or something like that. Meant to bring on labour.


----------



## Uvlollypop

cant hear anything:( tried water based lube... going to day unit will text when/if etc x


----------



## bambikate

good luck molly hope all ok x x :hugs: x x


----------



## momandpeanut

Happy due date molly and i hope alls ok !!

Heather , hope things are moving along for you !!

Im feeling not to bad today , might even attempt a bit of housework !!

Ooo and i got my xmas tree last night so looking forward to decorating it this weekend !


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hope everything's ok Molly. :hugs:

Kate/Anja/Heather/Molly I hope something happens for you all soon! 

Kate, The cookies look tasty. Lmao at the mushroom shaped one's, :lol:

Report from me: All of yesterday I was getting shooting pains & pressure in my vagina. And pressure in my butt. Along with Braxton Hicks. The shooting pains I'm assuming are from her bouncing on my cervix right? Hopefully she pushes abit harder & starts opening my cervix, lol. Not lost any mucus or anything yet. But the shooting pains are getting me excited. :rofl: My plans for today, walk up & downstairs a million times. Have a red hot bath, and possibly try nipple stimulation ha ha. I need her here by the weekends over. :lol: 

PP, my bump is squishy at the bottom of my bump. It's disgustin lol.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Ooo getting into the xmas spirit m&p. :D How exciting!!!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good luck molly i hope everything is ok :hugs:
kate/anja and donna hope things start happening soon

As for me the pains have stopeed. What do i do??
xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Oh my god, it's not even 5 am and I've been up for two hours already.
My sleeping is so erratic - maybe I got too much sleep yesterday?
Ugh. I just want to be able to function today and I can't if I'm a total zombie. Plus we're having people over for dinner tonight, so I need some energy for that!
Argh!
I just tried warm milk. Maybe that will help, but I doubt it. My brain is totally switched on at this point.
Anyway, yes Nessa, sleeping is pretty iffy. :(
Poor Heather. This is where the real psychological torture part of labour kicks in, eh?
I am not anywhere close to your symptoms and I already want to scream "let's just get this over with already!". Stopping and starting labour would make me crazy.
Just try to keep telling yourself that even if it pauses for awhile, all the "rehearsal" is still doing important stuff.
Good luck!
Happy Due Date, uvlolly!


----------



## bambikate

donna - lol thanks :lol: the bottom of my bump has gone squishy too, glad not just me - everyone elses is squishy up top! Pains deffo a good sign!!! x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Tyff said:


> LOL @ Rafwife :rofl:
> 
> One thing I can pretty much guarantee is that my OH will never deny me if I want it. My wanting it is so few and far between these days that if I mention it he's good to go, lol.

He was naughty last night! I let him have Xbox time and then I got nada! :gun: 

And :rofl: Tyff. 

Molly - Happy due date hun. :dust: for you! Hope everything is ok and LO is just having a lazy day.

Heather- hope you manage to get some sleep, or get things moving :hugs: Must be really frustrating for you.

M&P - You'll have to post pictures when you get it up and decorated. :) We're getting our tree this weekend too. First tree I've ever had and OH would never let me buy them before as we always went to family for Christmas.

Nothing is happening with me today. Had a few strong tightenings last night but that's it. LO is far too snug and cosy I think!


----------



## Pyrrhic

It is freeeeezing here! My heating is on and my house is so cold my hands are going numb! Brrrrr winter is well and truely here I think!

Think I'm going to curl up on my sofa with a duvet, some hot chocolate and watch Just Married on DVD.


----------



## polo_princess

Good idea Rafwife!!

Wish i could do that but ive got some parcels to post this afternoon so ive got to go out and brave it in the cold :(

From the sounds of things with Heather and Molly i think another couple of December mummies are going to have their LO's over the weekend!! YAY for them, Booo for us :)


----------



## Anja

Been to the MW today and still wont give me an internal but been booked in for a sweep next week and induction on the 14th but i hope and pray I wont be needing either.....she is so far down she feels like she is dropping out with every step i take and MW is pretty sure that becasue of all the contractions I am having it should be any day now......Ohhhhhh I hope so!!!!!


----------



## Pebbles

have consultant monday but think i will try sex as much as i can next few days.. feeling A Bit sick today so maybe..... good luck molly heather keep bouncing!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Molly, hope everything is okay with your LO.

Rafwife - He didn't put out??? Now that is sneaky. My OH willingly offers the prostoglands or whatever it is that is supposed to help with getting things rolling :rofl: Maybe you could try to get him drunk and have your way with him?? ;) :rofl:

OOooh! We went to the hospital last night for our tour, and I found NO SUGAR ADDED HOT CHOCOLATE!!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I've been dying for Hot Chocolate for weeks now but it's so sugary I can't have it! It's white chocolate though, which kind of sucks but hey beggars can't be choosers...right? I'm just happy enough to be able to have a mug of the stuff! 

How's everything going? Any updates on Heather?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Tyff, funnily enough he's going out tonight with some friends. Will have to try and take full advantage when he gets back :rofl:

Anja- hopefully the sweep will be enough to get things going. I know what you mean though, my MW wants me induced next week and I really don't want to be.

I'm having a very exciting day of cleaning the house. I'm putting lots of scented things out so the house smells of cinnamon and christmas. The dog, however, is following me from room to room and farting like a trooper. He friggin stinks! :hissy:


----------



## nessajane

marah_rn said:


> Nessa - did you go to your hairdresser yesterday? Get some rest today as you didn't sleep well last night.

Hey girls :D

yeah i went to the hairdressers yesterday after and it wasnt too bad, was in and out!! but they cut my hair too short!! but itll grow i guess!! 

not just me having pants sleep then!! my OH keeps moaning at me too coz im snooring pretty bad :blush: lol :rofl: oh bless him!! - Not!! 

Been out shopping with OH today as he's off work to keep me company and now we are gunna put the Xmas decs up and re-decorate the fish tank!! 

Heather sorry the pains have stopped i hope they start back for you soon!!
And kate ill keep my fingers crossed that Izzy gets a move on this weekend!! 
xx


----------



## polo_princess

lmao @ Tyff, i would normally say easily pleased but i know with the GD episode it must be a nightmare for you not being able to have hot choc!!

Looks like most of us are having aches and pains again today, hopefully things will start up again for you soon hun :hugs:

I'm so excited for Molly bless her, though the hospital shes at is so pants its unreal. They seem to either be overly concerned yet make you wait aaaages to be seen to, or they just dont seem bothered at all. 

Kate, Anja and Pebbles i hope something happens for you soon!! Obviously babies that like to be fashionably late :rofl:

Hope everyone else is doing well, i've been having some odd random pains for the last hour or so but im ignoring them as they never turn out to be anything and seem to have eased off a bit now im home :hissy:


----------



## Shri

Hello girls.

I am going mad. Literally, I am a paranoid anxious wreck and don't know what to do with myself. I just can't wait for tuesday! 

I can't sleep much at all either so I am really tired which doesn't help and I nearly begged OH to stay home with me today just because I feel better if I have company and more secure if he is around. 
:cry:

Only four more days to go!!!!!! 
There is still odds and ends to do but I can't even think straight at the moment. 

------

I do hope Molly is alright. I saw her post while I was up in the night and felt worried for her. GOOD LUCK MOLLY.

And Heather - bless you hunny. Come on contractions! Get nice and regular and strong! 

...
I really can't keep up with this thread. I hope everyone else is ok. Has anyone heard from Michy?

Oh - someone asked where in the states I'm from. I'm actually from England, but OH is american and we live in Virginia (for now). 

:hug: to you all ( I love this forum)

(just a tad hormonal then):blush:


----------



## claralouise

good luck molly xx
kate, anya and anyone else due or bump being fashionably late HURRY UP AND COME OUT!!!!~i hope something happens for you all soon.

nothing happening this end, been mega thirsty all day no matter how much i drink so ive bought some Hydration fix juice from sainsburys hopefully that will cure me.
been making ginger bread men and santas with clara, she couldnt wait to eat them.

Louise


----------



## bambikate

afternoon ladies, poor molly she'll be gutted she cant have her homebirth but she will meet her LO this weekend - how exciting. Good luck!!!! 

:hugs: to everyone having pains and twinges hope they either ease off or turn into something proper for you! lol 

No signs today at all :( Looks like sweep didn't work afterall :cry: 

Beeen uber busy in kitchen again and have FINALLY finished all my foody Christmas presents - it's all done! Did chiili infused olive oil, rosemary infused olive oil, 2 diff flavour jams, marmalade, praline truffles and choclate truffles - now I'm done Izzy COME AND MEET MUMMY AND DADDY!!!! :hissy: x x


----------



## polo_princess

Shri said:


> I really can't keep up with this thread. I hope everyone else is ok. Has anyone heard from Michy?

Last i heard from Michy is that she's home but still getting her BP monitored. I hope she's ok bless her


----------



## nessajane

more cooking kate!!! bliming hell like to keep busy dont you :D

So cmon girls what delights is everyone having for tea??? 

For me its a chicken tikka masala with a nann bread!! cant wait!! 

ooo and my xmas decs are finally up :happydance: has everyone else got theirs up yet? xx


----------



## Poloma

:hug: to the Due and Over Due ladies
Hope UV is ok and not too dissapointed about not getting her home birth :hugs:

On the food front.............. I have no idea! Sending Dp to the supermarket and will see what delights he brings home! :rofl:

Though indian does sound tempting!


----------



## bambikate

nessa - yep more cooking but I'm done now. lol thought I'd post the pics (i know im lame :lol: ) 
Here are the choccies, jams and marmalades....
https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/016-2.jpg

Here's the flavoured oils:
https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/001-3.jpg

And here's one of the naughty praline truffles - I only put 4 per bag...do you think thats stingey??? :rofl: 
https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/012-2.jpg

We've got our deccys up nessa - yaaay its so cosy with the lights on! 

We're having chippy chips from the chip shop..... ummmmmmmm!

So excited about these December mummies about to pop, although I wish I was one of them too!!! lol x x


----------



## polo_princess

Aww look at you Kate, a proper little housewife with all of your cooking lol!! It looks lovely though :)

Dinner tonight is Chicken & Veg pie, mash and veggies and lots of gravy, yum yum piggys bum lol. Thats if OH ever gets home, he's gone to give his friend a hand who's been trying to fix a car for a week with no luck lmao


----------



## nessajane

kate ive just showed my OH your cookies from yesterday and everything youve made today and his response was ' and why aint you cooking and baking like that for me!! ' :rofl: i wouldnt even know where to start!! lol 

very impressive though :D xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh Kate, those look amazing! I won't show OH this, as you'll put me to shame. :rofl:

Tonight for tea I am having 'Bung It' again. OH is having drinks on base with friends so I'm on my own tonight. :)

Bung It will tonight consist of: Potatoes, sweetcorn, petit pois, garlic, onions, chillis and spices. Basically my left over veg fried in a pan with cheese on top. Fattening or what?! :)


----------



## momandpeanut

Wow Kate they all look amazing !!

i havent decieded what to have for tea so i think if i sit here quietly enough and let the OH bring up the subject of food i could possibly talk him into takeaway !! Sneaky or what !! :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Haha M&P im not allowed takeaways during the week, Saturdays is our official takeaway night!! Im only allowed one on a weeknight if there is absolutley nothing in the house that i can make a meal of.


----------



## bambikate

lol thanks guys, I worked full time before so I think it's just the novelty of being off with no baby yet to keep me busy... lol. 

lol kelly, I do that with my hubby when it comes to a takeaway we do the "what do you fancy for tea" conversation and one of us will give the sneaky look and that usually means "let's have a takeaway!" tee hee hee. x x


----------



## Sarahkka

I have a vocabulary question: why do you brits say that something is "pants" when it's bad? I get the connotation, I just can't figure out why you use the word pants. Could someone please explain?
I was able to get back to sleep for almost 4 hours. Glorious!
Another day of pleasant puttering and possibly some swimming.
Nessa, I just got my crazy, curly, bushy hair hacked right back and it feels great! I keep thinking, too, that even though it's shorter than normal, it will be so practical to deal with when baby is here - harder for tiny fists to grab! Super low-maintenance: dunk head in water, add curl-taming product, scrunch and go!
Kate, your industriousness while 10 months pregnant is astonishing. I have the best laid plans for all that stuff, but not the focus. I am so spacey, I'd lose focus halfway through the recipe and just leave it all to dry out on the kitchen counter.
Have a lovely day, everyone!

PS Shri - poor you with the anxiety! I always try to distract myself with comfort reads or a silly movie or something. Hope it gets better, kitten! hugs


----------



## X.EMMA1984.X

Hi ladies, i havent posted often on the forum but have found the site sooo helpful and reassuring during the last 9 months reading everyone elses stories.

Anywayz, just a litlle post to say i was due tommorow but Tegan Louise came a little early yesterday weighing 8lb exactly and is absolutely perfect.

well good luck to all you december mummies, and sending good labour vibes to everyone when it is their time.x


----------



## bambikate

congratulations emma! x x


----------



## nessajane

sarahkka i cant answer why we sometimes say pants for bad!! just something we say i guess!! 
and as for the short hair yeah it is easier and more managable definately :D

Congratulations emma!!


----------



## Shri

Sarahkka 
LOL! 
It's pants as in underpants rather than trousers.


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats Emma!!

I cant comment on the whole "pants" thing ... you know what us brits are like with all of our quirky sayings lol


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations Emma!!!!! :happydance:

You guy's are making me hungry with all your talk of food! :rofl: Dp is at the shops right now, so I'm hoping he got my hint about some yummy comfort food for tea xXx


----------



## polo_princess

Tell me about it Poloma, im sat here with the smell of chicken pie wafting over and im staaaarving, OH still isnt home. Im giving him another 10 minutes and if he's not home im going to scoff the lot hehe


----------



## polo_princess

Just updated the list on the main page of those who have had their babies and so far we have TEN December babies outstanding and refusing to come out lol!!


----------



## Han

Hello everyone!

Just thought I would say hello.....as I haven't posted on here before. I was due yesterday but no movement at all yet! I joined a little while ago, but haven't really had time to come on here up until I stopped working recently.

I have found your posts really helpful and hoped it would be ok if I joined your Decemeber Mummies thread.

x x


----------



## nessajane

:wave: Hi Han and Welcome to december mums thread :D

Happy DD for yesterday,lets hope your LO gets a move on soon!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hey Han :wave:

Congratulations Emma :dance:

What have all you girls been up to today?? and how are you all feeling?? 

I really hope Molly is ok 

And im sorry to dissapoint but it really does look like this labour is gunna be a long one or mabey just grind to a halt. Sorry girlies :D
xx


----------



## bambikate

Hi Han! Hope your LO shows up soon for you x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Hi Han, and congrats Emma :)

I think my LO is far too snug! I've been actively bouncing on my ball for an hour and I've managed to bring on period cramps and BH but nothing else. :dohh:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Blegh I am being such a moron tonight.

OH is drinking with friends and said he'd be home at 8ish. Just got a text saying he's staying out drinking and I got really upset. I'm so hormonal right now it's stupid. He hardly ever goes out, and I really don't mind. I think it's important he gets out with friends before LO arrives. I think I just feel lonely and was missing him. :cry: 

I'm being such an idiot.


----------



## polo_princess

Welcome on board Han!!

Im just about to get my ball out and have a bounce while i watch im a celebrity get me out of here :)


----------



## Tiff

Rafwife, I don't think you're being childish... it's hard being pregnant and that would upset me as well! :hugs: Sorry to hear you're feeling lonely. Maybe pass more time on BnB?

Aiden's Mummy - Sorry to hear things arn't progressing. Hope they do soon!

PP - Mmm, you're making me hungry... :rofl:

I'm getting FED UP. Went to my doctor's today and they're still not happy with the amount of weight I'm gaining. SO, I have to now cut calories. Which is something my diabetic councellors tell me absolutely not to do, as I'll start spilling ketones.

AAAAAAAAARGH. :hissy:

Food is the one freaking thing I have left! They took away my sugar, they took away my fattening foods, now I have to limit what I eat????? WHEN WILL IT END????

Sorry ladies. I'm having a moment right now. I'm starved but OH has decided I've "eaten enough" for the time being, and said I should have water. Um no. Water won't cut it I'm afraid.

:hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Angelmouse

:hug: To everyone who needs them. (That'll be all of us then :D) and Congratulations to those who deserve them. :flower: I think we all have far too comfy insides for our own good. :lol:

Shri-It's hardly surprising that you're feeling that level of anxiety. Believe it or not I'm right there with you honey. Everytime I see how few days you have left I get right excited and then aprehensive and really wish I could give you a full on flesh and blood hug!!! :hugs: I'm sure it'll all be fine. :hugs:

We had Spagetti Vegnese for tea. It was gorgeous -------------------------------------- Bollocks I just burned OHs garlic breads!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Tyff- 
I'd be homicidal.
I'm already dangerously cranky, but if ANYONE told me to have a glass of water when I want a bowl of ice cream, they'd wake up on the floor about an hour later in a pool of said ice cream, melted all over them.
And maybe with the water poured on top for good measure.
And hey, conflicting advice is always great. Especially from medical specialists.
I'd give everyone a good kick and tell them
"This is pants!" (which will really get them confused in Canada)
and then go home and punish everyone with a glowering sulk.
But then, I tend to be a bit dramatic! :)
I am sending you a truckload of empathy.

Welcome, newcomers to the thread and congrats on any babies!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i remember i was in this last year, omg! time flies!


----------



## momandpeanut

Welcome Han and congatulations Emma !!

Rafwife - You can feel as hormonal as you like !! :hugs:

Heather how are you doing hun ??

Well my tactics worked me and the OH had an indian takeaway for tea and it was yummy !! I even had a small glass of wine to treat myself (naughty i know but ive been so good all the way through )

Lets hope the curry kicks starts this baby into making an appearence !


----------



## polo_princess

Fingers crossed it gets something going for you M&P

Ive been really off curries since i got pregnant, i used to love them before. I hope ot doesnt stay that way :(


----------



## Landingmach3

I tried a spicy taco the other day....all's it did was give me a bit of an upset stomach. : P I haven't tried bouncing on the ball....here they tell us not to bounce up and down too much if possible. doctor's appointment monday but i'm sure there's been no changes as i feel exactly the same and haven't had any type of pains. congrats to any new mommies and good luck getting those babies out to the rest of us!!!


----------



## indianorchi

I'm due on the 12th :D
Had curry on my birthday (4th) and nothing. Going out for lunch today which involves walking and eating lots, plus had sex last night for the first time in forever. Not doing any of it intentionally but I hope it helps!


----------



## claralouise

welcome all newbees:happydance:

Kate could i please get your recipe for the prailine truffles pretty pretty please.
they all look delicious.
im hoping to do some baking today.

sending lots of :dust::dust: for everyone over due and due.

any more updates on molly PP? i hope they got her sorted sounds like a rubish hospital no wonder she wanted a home birth

Hope all your curries worked.

Louise


----------



## Anja

M&P - I had glass of wine last night too.....naughty but nice!!! and I had a curry....I hope it was more successful for yo than it was for me!!

Kate - any labour signs over night???????

Have been thinking about Molly loads....I hope today is the day for her and the induction goes well.

Emma - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Anja

Heather - any progress hun????

Tyff - what a nightmare....you must be pulling your hair out.....how can they do that to a heavily pregnant, hormonal woman?????Do they have no sense?????


----------



## momandpeanut

Morning ladies ,

Well i dont normally get on here much on a weekend but the thought that a fellow december mommy might have popped has been to much for me !!

Well my curry didnt work just got a bad stomach ache and heartburn !! :dohh:

Today im off out for breakfast with my oh and a wonder around the shops then this afternoon we will stand my beautiful cristmas tree in its bucket (its a real one ) ready for decorating tomorrow !!


----------



## Poloma

Morning Ladies!
I actually slept Ok (ish) last night! :happydance: ant the kids let me lie in till 8.10am :happydance:
Heading off to the park with them shortly, they need to let off some steam :rofl: been stuck in side for two days and were all climbing the walls xXx

Hope the rest of you have a good day and lots of :hug: to those that need them xXx

Oh Dp made me laugh last night as he now refers to :sex: as a Prostoglandin Infusion! :rofl: though I hope it doesnt do anything as he is away again tonight till Monday am! :blush:
Thankfully I have my friend popping round tonight so prob will be having a take away and Xfactor evening :happydance: I cant believe its Saturday again already??!!!!


----------



## Angelmouse

Well here we are; finally 36wks! I have my final scan on Monday to determine whether or not the baby is getting bigger that he should and see if I need a c-section.....Oh wait...I DON'T HAVE A CHOICE ANYWAY!!! :hissy: So stop bloody hassleing me already! 

I'm with you Tyff, talk about taking the joy out of pregnancy. I have a feeling that if you actually asked them why they think you need to do all this diet watching the response would be 'oh just incase'. Just in case of what? Alien invasion? Economic collapse? What? Just leave me alone you interferring, party lining, kill joys!!!! :hissy:

Phew that's better! Needed to vent a little. :blush:

I feel like I've been pregnant forever and that I'm never going to actually meet this kid. I'll just spend the rest of my life with a 5lb beach ball attached to my front. 

My OHs at work today which I hate and he wasn't too chuffed that I burnt his Garlic bread because I was pissing about on here. :blush: I felt very guilty. :(

Hope you girls are gonna start popping soon, I need some momentum over here just to keep me excited. :lol:

Have a lovely weekend all. 

:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Morning ladies hope your all ok :)

Im still half asleep but managed to have a quick browse through to make sure you were all ok and no one else had gone into labour lol

Right i've updated on Molly, not great news but at least shes making progress.

Now im taking my cuppa back to bed lol :)


----------



## marah_rn

COngratulations Emma!

Welcome to the thread Han.

Tyff - I cant imagine what you're going through right now. :hug:


----------



## katix333

hey girls, i see were still here :( cant believe my due date is tuesday, how fast have the last few months gone! well at my midwife appointment on wednesday she said if im still here wednesday i can have a sweep! She said they work about 60% of the time so i might be lucky, my sis in law was tellin me how much it hurt her! xxx


----------



## marah_rn

goodluck kati. I hope sweep would start something for you.


----------



## rubberchickuk

Good morning girls!! :hugs:

Just jumped on to make sure all is ok...and wanting to say a good luck to poor molly. :hugs:

Hope evryone is ok today....i was shopping yesterday and am exhausted today...have more to do today...just a few things left so want to get it all over with.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Been thinking about Molly and hope she's ok. Sounds like she'll be holding her LO today though :)


----------



## Michy

I'm thinking about Mol too, really hope she gets to hold her LO today.

I've bought myself a bp monitor thismorning so that I can keep track over the next 24hrs and show my midwife tomorrow, because I know that when she arrives to take my bp I am going to get in such a stress that it is going to go through the roof! So at least I will have some evidence that I don't need to go back into hospital!!


Think I might do my christmas tree today, if I can get out to buy one!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey girls

poor molly, i really feel for her :hugs:. Hopefully the labour wont be too much longer

Kaitex333- My internal on tuesday really did hurt but she was so rough. When i went in on thurdsay night the Midwife that did the internal was so gentle and she did a sweep, to try and get things moving quicker. It didnt hurt at all. The says it depends on who is doing it really. And try putting your hands under your bum cos it gives that little bit of lift. 

Michy- I hope your BP stays down :hugs:

As for me my labour has well an truly ground to a halt. Looks like Aidan just likes teasing us all. The midwife warned it could stop so i'm not really that dissapointed. And im just going to stay positive now, i mean if it doesn't start up on its own again then i know for a fact in 10 days they will take me in and induce me and im already 2 days overdue and they only let you go 12 days maximum here :D
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Michy, fingers crossed your BP stays nice and low and you don't have to go in again. :hugs:

Heather- shame things haven't been moving for you. :( Must be frustrating. Aidan must be pretty comfy in there! At least you know that you will definitely be holding your little boy in 10 days though!

What's everyone up to this weekend?

OH and I are going Christmas tree and decoration shopping. It's the first time we've put up any decorations even though this is our 4th Christmas together! We're also going to get some more of the nursery done. 

I'm just counting down the days until my next MW appointment now, which is on Wednesday morning. I'll be finding out then if I'm getting induced next Friday (eek 6 days!), and if I am then hopefully I can get her to do a sweep as I don't want to be induced and would rather be able to go on my own.

Is anyone else finding that MW appointment are must more interesting and exciting now we're in third tri? I look forward to them a lot more.


----------



## nessajane

afternoon girls...

michy i hope your BP stay down hun!!

Heather - your lil boy is playing tricks on you isnt he!! cmon aidan!! 

rafwife have fun with the xmas decs today :D

Not alot planned for me today just been out to mothercare for a few bits and now plan to spend the rest of the day in doors!! x


----------



## PeanutBean

Sarahkka said:


> I have a vocabulary question: why do you brits say that something is "pants" when it's bad? I get the connotation, I just can't figure out why you use the word pants. Could someone please explain?

We also say knickers sometimes too. (The girl version of underwear, panties?)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Hi girls. Was in Tesco this morning & got sharp pains either side of my bump. I've been losing watery discharge too since early hours this morning. The pains have gone. But Lexie hasn't moved much at all today. I am wondering whether I should call the hospital?


----------



## Shri

Morning! (well it's morning on this side of the pond)

Hope everyone is alright. 
Michy I hope your BP behaves itself.
Heather - lots of resting and eating while things are quiet, because it could still kick off anytime! : )
Rafwife - any sign of anything happening?

Thinking of Molly too! x x x
Everyone else - good luck with whatever is going on! I hope that sounds like it's intended....

I'm all blurry today. Last night I felt really really sick and started getting some mild contractions. Still going on this morning. That was how labour started for me the first time, but I've had no show or anything so not making too much of it. Wish I didn't feel sick though (pukey). 

Soooo tired! BUT ONLY THREE MORE SLEEPS!!! OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Angelmouse

Donna if you're worried then call they can just as easily set your mind at rest over the phone but have the option to get you in if they deem it necessary. i would. :hugs:

Shri-Exciting!!! :dance:

I had terrible pains last night; first in my right side lowdown by my scar and then the left later on and both times I was trying to sit up to get the acid burn to stop rising. :sick: I think I scared my OH with the moans and yelling. :blush:


----------



## claralouise

hi donna ad get checked out hun just to be on the safe side, this could be the start of something, i hope Lexie comes soon for you.


God am soooooooo BORED, i cannot find anything to do am fed up of watching tv, ive even took all my car seat covers off and washed them am that bored:cry::cry:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

She's moved a couple of times since I posted that. But not as strong as she usually does. I think i'll leave it a couple more hours. See how she is. Keep getting BH too. :)

Omg.Where all getting some sort of pains.Lol.Are we all gonna go on the same day? :rofl:


----------



## Angelmouse

That would be comedy. :rofl:

Eew my boobies are leaking. :p


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: for Molly, even though she's not on here to see them, lol. I'm hoping she gets to hold her LO today too! 

How is everyone this morning? Threads been active! Looks like you might have something there, Donna, hope this is it for you! Anyone else with twinges or something on the go?

Had a rough night, more emotionally wise than physically. Between feeling starving all night and not being able to eat and having a massive fight with OH over something so pathetically stupid (I was being SO childish!) I just wanted to crawl under a rock and hide. A bit better today, but I'm still feeling frazzled.

See? Take away my food and I turn into a troll. lol.

We've got another Christmas get-together this afternoon, then friends coming over tonight. They want to go out for dinner, and I'm trying to convince OH to go to a buffet 

:muaha: Maybe I'll be able to hide the amount that I *really* want to eat ;)


:hugs: to all of you who need them today, might as well throw some :dust: in there to boot!


----------



## polo_princess

Woohooo another December baby down!!

I'm a bit worried about Kate though, its unusual for her to be so quiet :(

And Donna, how u feeling? Are you going off to get yourself checked out?


----------



## Sarahkka

Poor Tyff.
They are monsters, they really are!
I had another weird night of staying up until midnight, just buzzing with energy, then having a lovely sleep... until about 4:30 am. Then I just lie there, dead tired, but unable to actually sleep until about 7. At least I slept until 9:30, so I guess I am sort of getting "enough" sleep.
Maybe it's good to have my body training itself to sleep in a broken pattern?
Anyway, I am trying very hard to be patient today. That is my goal.
Be patient about labour and getting things done and Babykins coming out when he likes. Just get very philosophical and relaxed about the whole thing.
Oh, and Bambikate, last night I made a chocolate zucchini bundt cake that looked and tasted like something out of the pages of Martha Stewart's magazine!
I think I am slowly regaining my prowess in the kitchen!
I'll be a champion husfrau, yet!
(Okay, I'm going to try some new slang out here)
I'l do some great xmas baking, unless my old oven finally kicks it, which would just be knickers!
(Is that right?)


----------



## Tiff

Sarahkka said:

> Poor Tyff.
> They are monsters, they really are!

I concur. Jerks! If there was a fist-shaking smilie I'd be using it right now!

Buuuuuuuuuuuut, WOOHOO for Molly!!! :wohoo:

So happy that a December baby has finally made it! :happydance: Cannot WAIT to see pictures of the little princess. So no one's heard from Kate? :( Hope all is okay with her, or she's really busy in labour.

Who's her text buddies? :shrug:


----------



## Sophie1205

Hey ladies.
Ive been for a walk along the prom today - doesnt seem to have helped move anything along. Boo hoo. I feel like Im gona be pregnant forever!!

I had alot of watery discharge this morning (tmi sorry) I woke up and I had a wet patch on my PJ bottoms. Is that normal??

Hope Kates ok and hope shes in labour woo :)

x


----------



## nessajane

evening girlies :D

Sophie maybe its the start for you hun??

So whats everyone upto tonight? Im home alone as OH is out watching the Rally!!
So xfactor for me :D ooo i wonder who'll go tonight?? Cant believe the Final is next week!! i remember when it first started and i was using it as a count down for my Due Date :shock: xx


----------



## bambikate

Evening girls!!!! I'm so sorry to worry you all then come back with NO EXCITING NEWS! I kinda feel guilty I'm not in labour now - :rofl: :hugs: for thinking of me though. It shows how much I'm on here though when I get noticed that I'm not on here - deffo an addict me thinks! lol

How are you feeling now Donna?

Have the pains completely stopped now Heather? Aidan must have been having a test run! 

Hope all you girls have had a good day - who's watching X Factor and what's for tea???? :rofl: Am I first to mention it or have I got pipped to the post!?

Claralouise - I sent you a private message with the recipe for the truffles hun. 

Sarahkka - wow that cake sounds impressive - did you take a piccy? :cake: 

Nessa - you're gonna kill me - I did more cooking! :blush: but just a cake for my mum's birthday - my hubby made me make it bless him! lol. It's a choccy sponge with blackforest jam filling and covered in choc and then decorated with flowers and silver balls saying "Mum". :D :D 

:dust: and :hugs: for those who need it x x

OOOOH and congratulations Molly I am soooo happy for her I can't wait to see pics - woo hoo December Mummies x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

nessajane said:


> i remember when it first started and i was using it as a count down for my Due Date :shock: xx

hah ditto! Although I better not be in labour when the final is on or I'll demand a TV be wheeled into the labour suite. :rofl:


----------



## claralouise

Congrats molly woohooooo

Thanks kate im going to have a go in the morning when ive got more chocolate.

i made a new concoction (sp) for tea sausage bean and sweet potatoe casserolle, made with connellie beans, chopped tomatoes, veg stock and onions it was rather filling. OH looked at it as if to say wot the hells that hehehe but he enjoyed it.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

PP, I didn't need to go, she started moving alot when I was eating my tea lol. Any signs from Mini pp yet??? 

Sophie, I had the same when I got up this morning too, I had to change my underwear. Thought I'd pee'd in my sleep, ha ha. It was just discharge though. But watery. Maybe the time is getting closer for us both? Lol. We can only hope! 

Kate, I'm alright now, not worried anymore, she started moving ok. And has found my cervix again, lol. & You're still here, Izzi come out and meet mummy! She's gonna have baked a full cake shop by the time you show your face! :lol:

Congrat's to Molly on her baby girl. :) Who's next? Heather/Kate/Anja???? :p x


----------



## nessajane

kate more cooking :shock: Cake sounds yummy mind!! is there no end to your cooking skills?? youre putting us girls to shame :blush: 
Yep ill be watching xfactor and tea for me tonight is a ham salad sandwhich, boring i know but i couldnt be arsed to cook for one tonight and ive got terrible heartburn :cry:

rafwife hasnt the countdown gone quick!! think its best you set the final for recording :rofl: xx


----------



## bambikate

xXDonnaXx said:


> Sophie, I had the same when I got up this morning too, I had to change my underwear. Thought I'd pee'd in my sleep, ha ha. It was just discharge though. But watery. Maybe the time is getting closer for us both? Lol. We can only hope!
> 
> Kate, I'm alright now, not worried anymore, she started moving ok. And has found my cervix again, lol. & You're still here, Izzi come out and meet mummy! She's gonna have baked a full cake shop by the time you show your face! :lol:
> 
> Congrat's to Molly on her baby girl. :) Who's next? Heather/Kate/Anja???? :p x

:wave: pleeease be me! lol. OMG Sophie and Donna I have had exactly the same. Spoke to MW about it and she said that watery discharge (lots of it) is normal, I almost went in cuz Izzy wasn't moving all morning and then she woke up after lunch too - lol. :rofl: at the cake shop - I know what you mean. I want my baby girl now :hissy: I'm done with cakes - lol 

here's the birthday cake - it's deffo the last one before little miss Izzy gets here - I promise :rofl: It IS her birthday afterall! 

https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/002-2.jpg

x x


----------



## polo_princess

Nope Donna no signs of mini pp, although ive ben dead achey and twingey today.

Im in watching X factor with a hot rods box meal from KFC yummy yummy :)

I want JLS through, i really like them (not to mention theyre a bit of alright lol)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:dance: YAY for molly

Sophie- Could it be your waters leaking hun??

nessa- I will probs just be relaxing tonight and watching X factor

Donna- Glad lexie has started moving again now :D

Kate- So glad your online. what time do you call this i was getting worried :rofl:(i'm practising(sp?) nagging on you :D). Wow that cake looks so yummy. Well for dinner i had some Oven pizza's and apple pie with custard for dessert :D

Yes the pains have defiantly stopped now. Oh well not long to go now until they will induce us :D
xx


----------



## polo_princess

So Mollys gone .... place your bets on who's going to be next ladies :)


----------



## bambikate

polo_princess said:


> Im in watching X factor with a hot rods box meal from KFC yummy yummy :) QUOTE]
> 
> My OH is soooo jealous of your meal tonight - he was talking about them earlier today! :muaha:
> 
> :hugs: to you Heather - what is it with our LO's??? Come and meet us!!!! When would your induction date be? I'm booking mine Tuesday it will be for Friday 12th. Oh I feel officially told off now :blush: thanks! :lol: x x


----------



## polo_princess

While your here Kate are both of your text buddies around to get online to let us know if anything happens? I havent seen either of them for a lil while?


----------



## Tiff

Well I hope neither Heather or Kate have to go through with being induced! :hugs: C'Mon little ones! 

I've officially started my own eviction processes, now that I'm 37 weeks, but I don't think Baby Girl has any intentions of moving anytime soon. OH is happy though, I've been wanting :sex: more, but more for eviction purposes.

He doesn't care though, lol. So long as he's gettin' some I suppose :blush:


----------



## polo_princess

Tyff i keep telling my OH to make the most of it because he wont be getting any whilst im bleeding after the birth for a good few weeks :rofl::rofl:


----------



## nessajane

Must just be my OH... but he doesnt even want any!! says he doesnt like the thought of it now LO is bigger!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I think it'll be Kate or Heather next. :)

Congrats on being term Tyff :happydance:

OH and I just had spag bol for dinner. I'm really liking my comfort food atm!


----------



## Pyrrhic

nessajane said:


> Must just be my OH... but he doesnt even want any!! says he doesnt like the thought of it now LO is bigger!!!

My OH doesn't want any. Not because of Bump, but probably because it's all I talk about and he knows I'd just be using him for his postaglandins. :rofl: Every time I ask he just says 'No, stop trying to use my body.' Sheesh, you'd think men wouldn't complain!


----------



## polo_princess

Rafwife how are things going on your ball? I know you said that ive gives you odd pains and twinges, it does with me too but after about 10 minutes of being off they go away lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

PP - instead of bouncing tonight I've been rocking back and forth, and doing big circles with my hips. Didn't bring on as strong pains as last night though. Last night the pains lasted for about an hour after I got off my ball. 

However, most of tonight I've been feeling a bit 'funny' down below. Not like engagement pains, it feels really strange though. Like something is stretching inside and it almost feels a bit numb. Can't explain it any better though lol.

Might try bouncing again soon. :)


----------



## bambikate

polo_princess said:


> While your here Kate are both of your text buddies around to get online to let us know if anything happens? I havent seen either of them for a lil while?

Ummm well Wilbrabeany was due a week before me and she hasn't popped bless her so we could well go into labour at the same time...eeek! Vicky was my other buddy but not sure if she'd be too busy with Ava? Do you think I should get a text buddy who's not due just yet too? 

I think heather or rafwife are next to POP!!!! :happydance: 

x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think rafwife will be next or kate. 

Kate-My induction would be 15,16 th December it depends on how busy they are etc
xx


----------



## bambikate

Ooooh cool at least at this countdown it's definate we'll have our babies on this date or before this date rather than due dates! lol hang in there sweetie x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Shri might be next :) Only 3 days for her!

My MW said she'd try and get an induction scheduled for the 12th, but I'm still hoping my consultant says I don't need one and can go naturally.


----------



## bambikate

oh of course shri has her c section in 3 days! forgot :dohh: x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Oh yeah

sorry sorry shri:hugs: Ok im betting shri then :D
xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Heather - I thought it might have been my waters leaking too but seen as the other girls have had it it seems pretty normal.

Kate - your cake looks amazing! 

YAYYY Diana's gone out of Xfactor! 

Im feeling really thirsty tonight, I wanted Dr.Pepper but OH wouldnt come the shop with me :cry:

Hows everyone doing?? 
xx


----------



## nessajane

Kate if you want another buddy just incase yours are not around ill do it for you :D 
as im pretty sure theres no signs of my lil man coming early!!


----------



## bambikate

nessajane said:


> Kate if you want another buddy just incase yours are not around ill do it for you :D
> as im pretty sure theres no signs of my lil man coming early!!


Awww thank you sweetie that sounds like a great idea, I'll PM you my mob number x x :hugs:


----------



## Michy

Been putting up my christmas tee tonight :happydance: it looks fabby :happydance:

Bump feels mega heavy today and he has been very quiet, had a go on doppler and found his heart beat straight away tho. Since then he has woken up!

Bought a bp monitor today so I can take my bp lots and show the midwife that it is relatively normal till she turns up!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## bambikate

Morning girls, had a rubbish night's sleep. Soooo much pain in my hips and cramps and backache all night. :( Think I had my bloody show this morning? It's like a light pink colour??? I hope it's a sign something's happening!!!! 

How are you all feeling? x x


----------



## ClaireLou

hi- when i ihad my little girl nearly 6 years ago now i had a pink tinged show when i woke up too. hope it happens today!


----------



## ClaireLou

I am so desperate for this baby to get out i may try something 2day.....whaT i don't 
know!


----------



## Michy

oooooo Kate, that sounds very promising hun, hope it is a good sign!

I've got to stay in and wait for the midwife today - boooooring!


----------



## polo_princess

Morning ladies hope your all ok :)

Michy i bet your tree looks fab, im going to put mine up today whilst OH fixes some bits and bobs on my car.

Kate things sound good, lets hope Izzy kicks it up a gear now and gets her butt moving.

Hope everyone else is ok!! I cant believe Shri is going to have her baby in 3 days time, she was my DD buddy *sniffs*


----------



## Shri

morning! 
uggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh I've been up since 6am. The nausea has returned with a vengeance and I'm having (TMI) the clearout thing too. I could moan all day about how uncomfortable I am. Still getting period type pains too...wondering if LO will try to pip us to the post before tuesday???

Bambikate - eeeeeek! that sounds like something is happening - like, dilation!!!!!

PP - are you having any twinges yet?


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Donna does her happy dance. . . .:dance:

Why am I so happy???. . . :bunny: Well, At 5 this morning, Lexie Mae was really pressing on my cervix, but the pain wasn't going. So I got up to go to the loo, and when I wiped there was a long stringy-gooey-clear stuff on the tissue. Also there was a tinge of pink when I wiped too, but not mixed in with the goo. It happened twice. So I got my mum up, & she said it looked like my show. I got back in bed, and this pain kept coming right on my Pelvic muscle's & the bottom of my back, aswell as my belly hardening. I'm thinking TODAY IS THE DAY ha ha. Tried timing them but they was coming every 7 minutes lasting about 30-40 seconds. Since I've got up I've only had a few. So they are not regular anymore, but do get the odd one every now and again. :p 

So I'm a verrrry happy girly today. Maybe I'll go in labour tonight? Or tomorrow? Or the day after that? Lol. x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oooo Kate. I hope this is ittttt :D x


----------



## polo_princess

YAY Donna, sounds like something is finally happening for you :happydance::happydance: Have you got a text buddy to let us know incase something happens?

Shri, ive not had anything thats regular, just one off odd cramps and twinges which is getting annyoing, just leave me be unless your going to actually do something :hissy::hissy:

I'm on a cleaning mission today ladies, i just feel the need to start cleaning everything, looks like im going to sleep well tonight :baby:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Gosh we've all had a rubbish night, haven't we? :(

I was woken up by contractions and I got up to ring the hospital but they weren't regular enough. I was finding it very difficult to cope with the amount of pain I was in though. I then thought about ringing them because I wasn't coping - god help me in labour!

Donna and Kate, fingers crossed for you both! :dust:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I don't have a text buddy no,I haven't got any credit to text anyway lol.
I doubt anything will happen today. But if it does, I'll get on here somehow :D


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oo Rafwife, It might be the time for you soon too :)

I just hope I keep getting these tightenings & pains, so then something will start lol. 

Good luck hun. x x


----------



## Sophie1205

Hello ladies.
Im feeling really rubbish today :(
Had a crap and uncomfortable sleep. Woke up today in the worst mood like I dont wana talk to anyone, Ive hardly said a word to OH. My back is KILLING me. Keep getting loads of tightenings too. I just feel really crappy :cry:

Hope everyones good!
x


----------



## Michy

Midwife been - blurgh, blurgh, blurgh I can just tell I am going to end up going in again.

She took blood pressure twice and it was high both times, so had to show her my bp monitor and all the recordings of my bp it had saved. Basically if I hadn't bought that yesterday so I could prove to her that my bp is not high all the time, then I'd be back in hospital tonight.

She said I have to monitor bp 1-2 hourly and check urine with the sticks twice a day, 2 readings above 140/90 or protein in urine and I have to go straight in :cry:

She basically said if I don't want to go into hospital then I need to stay in bed, most of the day :hissy:

So am off to the inlaws tonight to stay there so MIL can look after me!

Bloody hell I hope he is early after all this.


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow good luck Donna!


----------



## nessajane

kate, donna and rafwife i hope this is the start for you all :happydance: sending you lots of labour vibes :dust: 

Sophie sorry you had shitty night sleep :( we all know what thats like!! try to rest up today :hugs:

Michy hope your BP comes down for you!! have a nice duvet day hun :)

ive not got alot planned today just had a lovely sunday dinner so i think im gunna watch some films curled up on sofa with OH!!


----------



## Brockie

ooh yay come on ladies sounds like a few of you are off!!!

well im resigned to the fact now that strong period like cramps, strong BH all day, cervix pressure to the point of tears, lower back pain, and lots of stringy jelly like stuff coming out mean nothing cos im still here and its been a week of this now!!!!!:rofl:

honestly, i just cant believe through all this pain my babe still hasnt come out!

spoke to MW and got the 'early labour' shindig, well how long does this party last cos im pissed and wanna go home!!:rofl:

going for another long walk now with dogs, tho like some of you others have said all the pain that ball bouncing and walking does, is it helping?! you get that twisted joy of 'ohh that really hurts - yay!':rofl: is it doing anything?!

well good luck ladies, we will soon be dropping like flies xxxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw. I hope it turns into something Brockie.

My pains have stopped all together now, but my pelvic muscles hurt when I walk. I think it's cause of the tightening's & pains I had in that area earlier on? 

Aw Michy. Hope you're gonna be ok. x


----------



## bambikate

donna can't believe we both had our show - pleeeease let it be the start!!!! Feel like crap been getting tightenings but irregular and period cramps and backache :hissy: :dust: for all of us who need it :hugs: x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I hope you go before me, you poor thing. I'd be going insane now if I was 5 days overdue. :( :dust: Lots n lots of labour vibes chick...

And me, I think she's gonna hang in there till her due-date. When I'm going to my sisters dance show! Knowing my luck she will decide to come & I'll miss the bleedin' thing! Lol. :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Brockie said:


> well im resigned to the fact now that strong period like cramps, strong BH all day, cervix pressure to the point of tears, lower back pain, and lots of stringy jelly like stuff coming out mean nothing cos im still here and its been a week of this now!!!!!:rofl:
> 
> honestly, i just cant believe through all this pain my babe still hasnt come out!

I know the feeling, I've been like that for the last 2 weeks. Lost my plug two weeks ago too! :dohh:

It's so frustrating, isn't it? You do get happy with every pain at first, thinking 'is this it?!' then get annoyed when it stops!


----------



## Nemo and bump

hi all. Hope you are all ok. Hugs to all who need them and fingers crossed for anyone with signs. I'm really emotional today been getting "signs" for over a week now and nothing. I've decided i'm gonna go over which i dont want to do. I dont want to be preg over xmas as my family live away from me and i want to be able to see them. Something has got to happen in the next 9days


----------



## Brockie

I think the thing is ladies these babies will come when they are ready!!! we can do all the old wives tricks, some will work for some and not for others xx

i cried at my antenantal this week!!! felt like a right plonker just couldn't help it. mw is lovely and listened to me moaning on, then we listened to babies heartbeat and she looked at me and smiled and said 'this baby is just fine' and i thought well thats all that matters really isn't it? xxx

i keep remembering that everytime it feels like my legs are coming apart at the sockets:rofl: xxx

not long ladies, not long xx:hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Oh bless you all, everyones feeling it today huh :hissy:

Got loads of stuff done today, cleaned up the house, got the buggy and carseat out of the garage and set them up, put them away, got the moses basket out to air over the next week. Plus i put my christmas tree up :happydance::happydance:

Im all covered in glitter now :rofl:

Feels all christmassy in my house now i love it :cloud9:


----------



## Anja

I havent been on for the last 24+ hours and there is loads to catch up on.....I will have a read of all i missed and then post again.


----------



## nessajane

evening everyone...

just woke up from a 2 hour sleep and now i feel like all stewed :( i feel worse for having a nap!! funny that init!! anyone else get that??

feeling a lil sad tonight as well as OH has to go away for 1 or 2 nights to london for work in the morning :( i hate being without him :hissy:

Hope everyones having a nice night xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Anyone else feeling really ill tonight? (I'm guessing so, seeing as tea hasn't been mentioned yet!)

I've got a cracking headache, racing pulse, nausea, back pain and a really horrible sharp pain down below that feels like it's near my cervix. I'm worried now I might have a UTI or something. I've never had one so I don't know what they're like and I'm assuming it's not LO as she seems too comfy!

I've started cooking a roast dinner, but tbh the last thing I want to do is eat.


----------



## polo_princess

Im too tired to eat lol, been a busy bee today!!


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Wow, I'm sorry all of you are feeling so rotten! :hugs:

Hope things start for you guys soon, but Brockie was right in that the LOs are okay, which is the main thing. Doesn't hurt to want them to hurry up though, eh?

I'm tired today, but that's about it. Not alot of twinges, twitters or anything for that matter. Meh.


----------



## Poloma

:hugs: to everyone who is feeling crappy
and Fingers crossed somthing happens to you due / overdue ladies. I know how frustrating it can be to go overdue :hissy: 

Absolutly NOTHING to report here :hissy: no twinges or niggles :hissy:
Had a really lazy day at home with the kids, far too cold to even think about going out (thats my excuse anyway)
Ate far to much for lunch so I have no Idea what to have for my tea, Dp's away so dont really feel like cooking anything.


----------



## Poloma

Aarrgghhh I dont know whats up with my body right now, but for the last two days when I have gone to take my RLT and EPO tablets I cant! :hissy: My gag reflex is so sensitive they just wont go down :sick:


----------



## Tiff

Wow. I think this is the first time in awhile that I've logged in and not had a bunch of stuff to read through this thread! Hopefully you're all doing well, or in labour! :rofl:

Then again, I think with the time change it's 2:45am right now, so that might account for the lack of entries!


----------



## claralouise

Congratulations to kate and the late arival of Izzy.

happy DD to anyone.

i went to hospital last night, it started off when i was in morrisons i kept having BH but i was walking along and suddenly got relly bad shooting pains going up my cervix to the point i could NOT move, i could also feal a popping sensation down there aswel it was very strange and hard to describe, i thought my waters were going to break or baby was just going to pop out there. a felt a rite idiot OH got a wheelchair to get me back to car as i just couldnt walk my legs were completely dead.

got home OH rang hospital they advised to nip in to be monitored, MW picked up my tightnings straight away and thought they were contractions and not BH, i was put on a monitor to check babys heartrate, and that was normal.
had an internal that bloody killed my cervix was soft but still high up.
So after all that was told theres nothing they can do and im to just put up with the pain, they have no explanation for the shootings or the popping sensation.

got home at a hot bath and got in bed my hips hurt that much i had no choice but to try andsleep sat up, ive had to crawl to the loo and downstairs thismorning, im not even moving out of the house or atempting to get in car to take kids to school, im in so much pain not even codine is easing it.

i didnt want this baby to come early but now im really praying he does i really cannot cope with this agony any more.

rant and winge over just had to vent 

louise


----------



## Han

Louise - I hope you feel better soon, or maybe it is a sign that you won't have to wait much longer!

I have been reading all of the signs that people have had, and I feel like nothing is happening to me at all!!
All I have had so far is braxton hicks - which have been regular at times - and some period type pains last Friday night! I am now 4 days over my due date :cry:

Is so frustrating isn't it! I saw my midwife last Thursday and I said that it didn't feel like the baby would be here soon - and she just agreed - not much help really!

Induction is booked for the 17th - so at least there is an end in sight - but I really don't want to have to be induced.

Sorry for the moan - I just had to get it all out! :blush:

x


----------



## Poloma

Morning Ladies!

Massive :hugs: Louise I really hope the pain eases for you soon xXx
Fantastic news about Kate! So pleased (and a little jelous!) that Izzy is finally here xXx

Still nothing to report here :hissy: and were getting scarily close to Xmas now! 
Hope the rest of you ladies are ok xXx


----------



## claralouise

thanks girls, im just sick of it now, ive breezed through this pregnancy and these past few weeks have been a nightmare, i just cannot physically go much longer can i.
i even told OH to get a loan n me booked in to a private hospital for a section i was so desperate last night
i know baby will come when hes ready, but my body cannot take no more i dont think.


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: to Claralouise and Han... you ladies certianly seem like you need them! :(

Woohoo for Kate that Izzy is finally here!!! She must be so excited! Thread is rather quiet still... wonder if there's more December Mums out there gettin 'er done!

:happydance: :dance:


----------



## polo_princess

Wow that came outta nowhere, i wasnt expecting to wake up and see Kate had gone!! Bless her im so pleased for them both. Cant believe Izzy was 10lbs 8 bloody hell :baby:

Silly arse me fake tanned myself last night and well, didnt quite scrub my hands properly and now theyre all brown :dohh::dohh: ooooopsie!! Well i wanted to look half decent ready for when i go into labour :)


----------



## Tiff

polo_princess said:


> Wow that came outta nowhere, i wasnt expecting to wake up and see Kate had gone!! Bless her im so pleased for them both. Cant believe Izzy was 10lbs 8 bloody hell :baby:

I know eh?? I didn't even look at the threads at first, then I came on here and saw Nessajane's post about how Kate had had Izzy! I can't believe she was a 10lb'er either! 

Awww, they must be SO thrilled. I'm so excited!!! I want more Mommies to go into labour!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

congrats to Kate! :happydance: I thought we were all being a bit too quiet last night....


*hugs* louise, hope you feels better soon hun :(


----------



## Michy

Huge congrats to Kate :happydance:

I'm still in bed trying to keep my flaming bp down, so far so good, twas high again last night tho, so I have to be careful.


----------



## nessajane

hey girls....

:wohoo: Baby Izzy is here at last!! Kate and Hubby must be on :cloud9:

I was soo shocked this morning reading the text message!! I cant wait to see pics of lil Izzy. I hope kate is doing okay sounds like she done absolutley brill with just gas and air and only one tear!! 

Claralouise hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Han hope you LO gets a move on for you!!

Michy stay in bed again today, hope your BP stays down for you!!

Aidan mummy how are you? any signs? x x x


----------



## Brockie

claralouise said:


> thanks girls, im just sick of it now, ive breezed through this pregnancy and these past few weeks have been a nightmare, i just cannot physically go much longer can i.
> i even told OH to get a loan n me booked in to a private hospital for a section i was so desperate last night
> i know baby will come when hes ready, but my body cannot take no more i dont think.

oh hon i completely know how you feel, im sick of all these pains thinking they will lead somewhere and they don't!!!

try to focus on something else ( easier said than done i know ) its all you can do tho xxx will be so worth all the pain in the end :hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hey girlies

Congratulations to Kate and hubby. Cant wait to see pics :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/79464-text-buddies-you-ready-need-you-d.html

As for me just read the link above :dance:

Hope you all ok and that all you LO's get moving soon!!
xx


----------



## Brockie

trying to take my mind off pain im looking on Topshop online at all the clothes im going to buy when my bump is deflating!!!

look at their baby clothes page - there is a pair of cream knitted boots with a bow on the front - they are gorgeous!!!! if i have a boy do you think i could out him in them?:rofl: xxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

OMG what an exciting day! First Kate, now Heather! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Michy, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your BP stays down hun :hugs:

Shri- How you doing hun? Not long now! :)


Why is it only Monday?! It needs to be Wednesday dammit, as I have a MW appointment then! I find out then if I'm getting induced on Friday, so I'm a bit nervous. Have to go on my own too as OH is working so will have to text him and let him know what's happening.

I had a bit of bleeding last night again. Only a teeny bit of spotting though. I phoned the ward and they told me to keep an eye on it, but I didn't have any more. I don't think my MW will be happy though. That's twice in a week and a half, and the reason why she wants me induced is because I've had bleeding through the pregnancy.


----------



## polo_princess

Looks like we're going to have a busy week for babies if this is anything to go by, first Kate and now Heather!! YAY finally yhese babies are getting their butts into gear!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Even my OH is keeping track :rofl:

He asked me last night who'd gone into labour so far and if any of my text buddies had gone yet. I told him none of my text buddies had gone, but Shri is close and she'll be emailing me. :baby:

Bless him for asking though. :)


----------



## Tiff

Rafwife, that's adorable! 

I always update my OH when someone on here has their little ones. I don't think he understands exactly why I get so excited, but this morning he was shaving and I go jumping into the bathroom saying "OMG! One of the girls who's overdue had her baby last night!!!" 

:rofl: He deals with it quite well.

And OMG! Heather!!!! That is soooo exciting! I'm so glad these December babes are getting the memo that it's time to come out! 

Although pretty soon it'll be just us end of the monther's left. :cry: I'm so happy for you guys but so sad for us! :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Omg Kate's had her baby?? I've not seen the post :rofl: Congrats! 

Heather, Good luck. Maybe another baby by the end of today? :)

I lost some more of my plug last night & this morning it was reddy/brown goo. So is that a bloody show? I'm still getting the contractions every 10 minutes. In the same place, my pelvic area & my back. But they are still irregular. One hour I can have none at all. The next I'll have them every 10 minutes for the full hour. I keep getting shooting pains in my privates too. And when I walk it feels like she is that low down she's pushing her head out. Thats how much it's pressing down. Doubt she will be coming today. But at least my body is doing something. I'm going to the shop in a minute to see if I can get the pains abit closer together. Probably not but I'm gonna try. Had a red hot bath this morning & tried nipple stimulating but they've not changed the pattern lol. I think she's waiting for her due date ha ha. She knows mummys got a busy day on. Little rip! x


----------



## Tiff

Woohoo Donna! It's like nothing was happening, then bam! Everyone starts to either get symptoms or have their babies.

:dance: So exciting! 


Hard getting used to how quiet the thread is now though. :cry:


----------



## nessajane

lol my OH is always asking what the goss is on bnb and ask if ant of the december mums have had their babies yet!! 

ooo donna sounds like lexi could be here soon :happydance:

Tyff it'll prob only be us two left soon :cry: xx


----------



## claralouise

feal a bit better thisaft but still got those pressure pains feals just like donna said like hes pushing down and his heads gunna pop out.
i hope this is it for heather bless her shes getting so fed up


----------



## Poloma

Crikey its all systems go for some of you ladies! :happydance:
Hope its not long for you now Heather! 

I get the feeling I'm gonna be here talking to myself soon! :hissy:


----------



## nessajane

Poloma said:


> I get the feeling I'm gonna be here talking to myself soon! :hissy:

ill be here hun i expect :) xx


----------



## polo_princess

I'll prob be here too Poloma and Nessa, dont think im going anywhere in a hurry :(


----------



## Tiff

I _know_ I'm not going anywhere anytime soon... so you guys are stuck with me! LOL


How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Feeling fine today - unfortunately! :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

im okay today abit bored just pottering around the house and watchin tv!!

any body doing anything exicting? x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

nessajane said:


> any body doing anything exicting? x x

Cleaning my house. That's about as exciting as my day gets :rofl:

How about you? :)


----------



## polo_princess

Same here, im doing good so far today nothing out of the ordinary.

Nessa my day is so exciting .... im sat here updating my ipod because i know im not going to have much time to soon lol


----------



## nessajane

nothing exicting here either rafwife :(

dont we all have exicting lifes atm :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Good idea PP :) I downloaded a bunch of TV series to my laptop the other week so I can take it in with me. I want to watch them now though! :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

btw, no fair that my DD Buddy (Pebbles) has her LO. I want my baby! :rofl:

Not heard from Sophie today, you ok hun?


----------



## Tiff

I've been doing odds and ends of things that I've been procrastinating on for awhile, like getting my addresses changed for credit cards and whatnot. I've only lived here since February... :rofl:

It's just annoying and calling one phone number and waiting on hold for 10 mins just to be given another phone number and waiting on THAT line for 15 mins drives me batty. It took 4 different numbers before I actually got ahold of someone who could help me! :hissy:

Rwar. Annoying.


----------



## Tiff

Holy, think the babes are making up for lost time?

Kate, Heather, Pebbles and possibly now Donna? :dance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I want to know where Sophie and Shri are too. Not like them not to post....

I haven't had an email from Shri though.

Edit: Just looked at their profiles, Shri was online a couple of hours ago but Sophie hasn't been on since 10pm last night!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello ladies! I see there has been a flurry of babies overnight! Hope you guys are all getting ready for your turn, not long now!


----------



## Shri

hello
I've just got up - had a strange night and didn't sleep much. A mixture of the usual pregnancy discomforts (agonies) and excitement and anticipation for TOMORROW!!!!

OMG OMG! 
We've got a few last minute things to get ready. I am going to have a nice bath and then tomorrow morning we are supposed to be at the hospital at 5.30 AM.

OK....TMI warning....




I know it's worrying having a poo after a vaginal delivery, but what happens about pooing with a c-section? Does anyone know? Because the 'clear out' seems to be going on. I'm worried. I hate anything to do with poo. The only poop I don't mind is new born baby poo. Sorry. Just wondered.

I will post any news as soon as I can. 

Good luck today everyone - I hope nice things happen. It's great news about Izzy. I can't wait to hear more about Molly's little one too.


----------



## Tiff

Hola PB!

How's the little man doing? How are *you *feeling? Hopefully well. Yeah, normally Sophie is pretty active as well... hmm... anyone know who her text buddies are?

:shrug:


----------



## Shri

Rafwife - I will deffo try to email you as soon as I can with news.


----------



## Tiff

Shri - The only thing I personally know with a C Section is normally they won't let you eat until you've passed gas. I guess its their way of letting them know that all is working well down there.

Not too sure about the other stuff though. You must be getting so excited!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm so excited for you Shri! Can't believe it's tomorrow :happydance:

5:30am though :shock: Make sure you sleep lots today x


----------



## nessajane

good luck tomoro shri!!! just think this time tomoro youll have your baby in your arms :cloud9: xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Tyff! I'm good thanks. We are working our way to get enough of a routine that DH will be able to get some sleep before he returns to work in a week. It's hard going as Byron changes so much daily but we're getting there! Byron is doing very well. He has his 10 day check today and if all is god we'll be discharged from the MW and handed over to the health visitor. I am still sore from my epis but the stitches have dissolved and I improve a little every day. Really want to be able to get out and about more though.

Shri - dunno about pooing and sections but to be honest pooing hasn't been that bad for me despite the epis and swelling and piles.... I don't see why it should be a problem with a section though, it's only uncomfy with a vaginal birth because of the pushing.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh and Tyff, did you get animal crossing? We have just started playing it. Let me know if you get it and want to meet up in the city!


----------



## Poloma

Wow Good Luck for tomorrow Shri :happydance: (no advice on the pooing and C Section thing Im afraid) But OMG 5.30! what an ungodly hour of the day to have to be at hospital!

Hope no news is good news re Sophie :happydance:

And PB glad to hear everything is going well xXx 

Had the usual hectic nursery morning today, yet so far this afternoon I've done nothing :rofl: me and the lo's have been curled up on the sofa for the last hour watching telly xXx Thought they might have a nap but no joy!

So got some washing to sort out but thats about it xXx


----------



## Sarahkka

Morning everyone!
Had my baby shower/holiday party yesterday. It was very low-key as a snowstorm in Calgary made for some pretty nasty roads. We had eight people in all, and lots of people calling to cancel because of the snow.
To be honest, I was a little relieved. I felt like a terrible hostess last night. I was just feeling so stupid. I felt like I couldn't string two thoughts together. Luckily, my husband and cats were in fine form and kept everyone well-entertained! Seriously, my cats came in to flirt and show off all their clever party tricks to everyone. They were a big hit. Very silly kitties.
I am joining the TMI club with the digestive delights. I was horribly ill after the party, and I woke up feeling nauseaus. (I can't remember how to spell nauseous all of a sudden. That's weird.)
Anyway, super achey back and hips and really acute sicky feelings, both upper and lower GI. No puking, but sure feels like I could.
The snow outside is so beautiful.
I'm going to spend the day in, doing more house projects and maybe, finally getting the hospital bag packed?
Congrats to Kate and not-so-wee Izzy!
Good luck to all those labouring!


----------



## claralouise

good luck for 2mo shri.

pb omg byron 10days already that has FLOWN by,

poloma i tried having a nap but lo wouldnt go to sleep now im wide awake shes nodded off grrrr.
so im gunna take the chance n jump in bath i think ease some of this tension in my back.


----------



## Tiff

Been having a small freakout over trying to find this stupid toy thing for a friend. OH is adamant he wants to get it for her, but for some reason you canNOT find it in North America! 

:hissy:

There's TONS (of course) in the UK though. However most UK stores won't ship to Canada, and the online auctions are so steep with the currency conversion that it'd cost over a hundred bucks to buy the thing and have it shipped here. Not to mention paying duty and whatnot on it as well. 

Not understanding why there's tons there and none here! Argh.


----------



## Pyrrhic

When do you need it by? Is it for xmas? Could I send it to you?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Have just looked it up for you Tyff, and it could be bought in the UK and posted to you for $103 Canadian dollars. Amazon could deliver it to me by the 10th December. Let me know if you want me to post it to you. :)


----------



## Tiff

oooh that's tempting! I'll check with OH to see if he's willing to do it that way. Do you have a PayPal account that I could send you the money?

It's still pricey so he might want to look around a bit more first but thank you thank you thank you for offering! I'll tell him he better act quick though, as you're due soon!

:rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yep, have a paypal account. I imagine that you could pay for the toy directly though through amazon.co.uk and just put my address down as the delivery address. Then I could arrange a courier, and you could paypal me the courier amount. :)


----------



## Han

hello everyone. i've been out christmas shopping most of day, so havent been online much.......but everytime i come online someone seems to be going into labour at the moment!

Shri - good luck for tomorrow x

Heather - I hope your contractions start up again soon - I am sure it won't be long now x :hugs:

I'm off to look for something nice for dinner now...


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey girls im back

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/79608-im-back.html#post1216248


----------



## claralouise

oh god heather, get rolling on your ball, i was in slow labour with clara for 4 days solid with contractions as soon as i got on the ball i started dialating fast, hospitals are w**k i really want a home birth but the wont allow me but yet they dont give a dam when your in agony.
i really feal for you hun :dust::dust::dust:


as for me got in bath then laid on bed for what i thought was a sec and ive just woken up lol feal more tired now tho. oh well will still have an early night


----------



## Sophie1205

Helloo sorry I havent been online today. Thank you to those who asked after me though :)
I had an awful night last night, got about 3 hours sleep. I had seriously bad back ache and stomach cramps. And awful heartburn and a stuffy nose :cry:

So I went for lunch with my nan and then went to see my dad just so im kept busy in the day time. Still got really bad back ache and a few pains in my stomach. Im sooo fed up and wish Leo would hurryy!!!

Hope everyones ok :)
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Afternoon girlies hope your all ok!!

Heather sorry you got sent home hun :( And Soph im sorry your still in pain bless you!!

God im such a pig, went to morrisons to do my shopping and it made me so hungry i couldnt wait to get home and cook dinner so i ended up stopping at macdonalds and scoffed a large big mac meal hehe!! Ooops


----------



## Sophie1205

Oohh PP ive really been wanting a McDonalds recently. I just cant be bothered going haha

xx


----------



## Tiff

Awww Heather! Big :hugs: to you, I'm so sorry about them sending you home!

Not sure if it'll help at all, but in our prenatal class the registered nurse who was teaching it said that when you're on your ball, make sure that your thighs are open and relaxed. She said that it was natural when you're in pain to want to tense up, but when you do you run the risk of not allowing the baby to progress further. :shrug:

So make sure when you're on your ball to keep your legs flopped open and your thigh muscles relaxed. Not sure if it'll help, but I thought it was worth a mention.

:hugs: to you as well Sophie :( Sorry you're hurting as well.


----------



## polo_princess

Im always sat legs akimbo on my ball Tyff, instead of using my legs for complete support and to keep them relaxed , i rest my arms on the side of the sofa, plus it helps balance lol


----------



## marah_rn

Geez... two days that I haven't logged in and a lot of things happen... Im delighted to know that Kate had her baby Izzy. I salute you Kate for having 10.8lbs baby. 

Heather im sorry you're back. I really really hope baby Aidan comes out soon. 

Big :hugs: for those who are in pain and are waiting for their LO to come out. 

Goodluck Shri! Have a goodnight sleep.


----------



## Lyssa

hey everyone im due today.. but theres no signs of baby yet except for the fact im huge and my legs ache from carrying all this weight
Hope all of you are doing well
xoxoxox


----------



## Sophie1205

Hope baby comes for you very soon Lyssa :dust:

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Happy DD Lyssa!!

Hope youve had a good weekend Marah!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Happy due date lyssa

And good luck shri :D
xx


----------



## lollylou1

hi decemeber mummys, just thought i would check with to see how you are all doing.

this mummy business is fab, i am enjoying every second of it and i cant wait to share stories with you all wheny our babies are all here which i hope is very soon.

baby annabelle is formula fed baby now and is taking it well now but wasnt to begin with, i had to change bottles and everything!!! she has started feeding every 2 hours today so im not looking forward to tonight lol

hope you are all well, sorry not checked in much i just been really busy

Lou
xxx


----------



## Tiff

Nice to see you around Lollylou! Annabelle is adorable! :cloud9:

Rafwife - OH just got home and is willing to take you up on your offer. I'll PM you with more info :)


----------



## Angelmouse

Hellooooo! Lots happens whenever I can't get on here!

Congratulations Molly and Kate. :flower:

Poor Heather, you must be about ready to smack someone by now. :hugs:

Good Luck Shri, I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:

Happy love vibes to everyone else. :cloud9:

I have my date confirmed in the ink type stuff 23rd December C-section aprox 8:30am! :dance:

Excited, confused and generally crapping my whack but otherwise I'm cool as a cucumber! :coolio: 

Hope Y'all had a fabby weekend. X


----------



## polo_princess

Morning ladies hope your all doing ok!! Notice im up early and havent gone back to bed today lol :)

Wheres Donna? I was expecting to log on this morning to see both her and Heather had gone pop!!

Happy DD Dec 9th ladies :)


----------



## nessajane

Morning girls,

Happy Due Date those due today!! :dust:

ooo i wonder if donna has gone into labour!! 

I have a MW app this morning so i wonder if my LO has turned ??? 
I will be back to update shortly!!

hope everyones well x x x


----------



## marah_rn

hi. good morning to all. Happy DD to those who are due today. 

I hope your LO turned already nessa.


----------



## nessajane

nope no such luck baby hasnt turned!! 

but my measurements have now caught up and im measuring 36cm :)

:wohoo: just realised im am now full term!! :wohoo:


----------



## danni2609

Congrats nessa! Just a question anyone spoke to momandpeanut? Its her DD today!


----------



## nessajane

danni2609 said:


> Congrats nessa! Just a question anyone spoke to momandpeanut? Its her DD today!


no i havnt seen her online yet today!! x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Happy due date to me, m&p & katie! :D

A follow on from yday's post about me getting pains every 10minutes on Sunday. And all of yesterday until 8pm. They then started to come every 5minutes. They wasn't getting any stronger, or longer, but was dot on 5minutes each time. I thought were on a roll here. So at 11pm I went to bed, (not to sleep) cause that was just impossible with pains every 5minutes in your bum, back & pelvic muscle area. So I sat up reading my mag, doing my crosswords. Getting up & down to the loo, each time wiping more of my plug had come away. Then they were every 3 minutes! So I got in the bath at 4am, just lay there. Had 7 of these pains with tightenings whilst in. So I haven't had one wink of sleep. Since I've been out of bed they've been the same. Every 3-4 mins. They started getting stronger! So I rang the hospital & explained where my pains were & how long they were lasting for, and how strong they were. She said "Oh love, they're not contractions, they're effacement pains" I'm like. . . . How do you know I'm not dialating here? You're over the phone, you haven't examined me but you're presuming these pains are effacement pains. Riiiight. So I don't get invited to go in. So that's me left at home with these pains in my arse, back, and pelvis. Nice one midwife. Thanks for caring! So I'm just gonna take each day as it comes and NOT ring the hospital again until i'm panting. Then they might invite me in! Stupid idiots! I'm still going to watch my sister in her dance show tonight, (how i'll sit there when I get pains I don't know) lol. But i'm going. I'm just annoyed they're not even concerned! 

But its finally my due date!:)


----------



## nessajane

Happy Due Date donna :happydance:

aww :( thats abit shit of them not to ask you to come in to even check you over!! what if you are dilating?? maybe if they carry on through out the day ring them again?? x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I know thats what I thought. They'd at least ask me go in. I'm having pains for christ sake. But no. They have slackened off abit now strangely lol. But do keep getting the odd one. And don't worry if they get any worse, I'm goin in. Lol. I'm not gonna be on for next few days. But if I have her, I'll bob on to let u all know :) 

So all you take care. And I hope to see more than 1 baby born when I next come on, hehe. Good luccccck! :) x x x


----------



## PeanutBean

Happ Due Date Dec 9th-ers!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

I can't believe this was meant to be my due date and now Byron is 11 days old. Yesterday he had his 10 day check and I was really pleased that in the past 5 days he'd put on 7oz and so was now an ounce over his birth weight. Apparently by 10 days they like babies to have come back up to birth weight so he is doing really well.

Oh, I hope it's not long for you all! It's so exciting and I can't wait to see all your babies and share stories.

Oo, just got a text, think will be from DH saying he has just registered Byron. :happydance:


----------



## Michy

Happy due date to the 9thers!!!

I'm still in bed trying to keep bp down, it is getting a bit boring now, not sure I can take another 4 weeks of this!!!!!!!

Getting really nervous about going to the hospital tomorrow incase they try and keep me in, I'll :cry: if they do!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Michy you should take up needlework, a good thing to do in bed!


----------



## momandpeanut

hi ladies, hope u are all well ? My computer is broken so im using my phone which is a ni ghtmare ! I havnt popped yet and baby seems very comfy ! Happy due date to my fellow 9thers and congrats to the mommies that havehad their babies. X


----------



## Han

Happy DD to those due today!

Congratulations on being full term Nessa!

Lets get some more babies evicted - its about time. 

I have a sweep on Thursday if nothing happens before then....not sure what to expect really and am a bit nervous but excited at the same time if it gets something going!

x


----------



## polo_princess

Ahh Donna bless you, id of just turned up at the hospital lmao asking to be checked

"I was just passing" honest ;)

Sorry LO hasnt turned Nessa, but at least you know one way or the other now hun :)

As for me got my 39wk appointment this afternoon, going to try and broach the subject of he rgiving me a sweep next week on my DD, its doubtful but hey worth a try!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Glad that Bryon is up to weight :happydance: I can't believe it's been 11 days either! The time has flown by! PB, I started a December Mummies thread in Baby and Toddler https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-toddler-club/79530-december-mummies.html

Donna- gosh sounds like it's all happening for you! Bit odd that they didn't even want to check you though, how on earth can they diagnose you over the phone? I'm with a MW unit, rather than a hospital and they even checked me over when my plug went. Fingers crossed and lots of :dust: for you!

Angelmouse- congrats on getting a date for your c-section. :happydance: How exciting!

Well, if I'm right about the time difference then Shri should be booked into the hospital by now and getting comfy. I hope it's not too long for her. I can't wait to see pictures of her LO. I can't believe we went through first tri together and today she's going to be a Mummy. :cloud9:


----------



## Han

I tried asking for a sweep on my due date - but the MW wouldn't do it and said earliest is at 41 weeks here. But it is def worth a try as Kate had hers on her DD didn't she? good luck!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Han good luck for your sweep!

PP- I think it's definitely worth asking. If you don't ask you don't get! :) Let us know how your appointment goes!

I have a MW appointment tomorrow morning and I've been willing the days to hurry up until it. *Hopefully* she'll give me a sweep and tell me if I'm being induced or not this week.

They only do sweeps at 41 weeks here but I'm hoping if I plead with her that I don't want to be induced then she'll do one for me.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh, and does anyone else find it a little bit crazy that the March Mummies are over here already? We're officially the old dogs of Third tri. :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

rafwife said:


> Oh, and does anyone else find it a little bit crazy that the March Mummies are over here already? We're officially the old dogs of Third tri. :rofl:

I was thinking the same!!! I remember when I came over and they had the October Mum's thread that was about to begin and I was soooo envious because they were at the end of their pregnancies!

Now we're in that boat. Craaaaazy.

Happy DD December 9thers! How are you all feeling? 

Sorry to hear about that Donna... I'd be super ticked as well! 

Not feeling the greatest, but nothing to indicate that anything is rolling/progressing. You're all still stuck with me for awhile yet!


----------



## Sophie1205

Happy DD 9thers!!!! 
Nessa - congrats on being term! Yay!
Donna - thats so rubbish that they didnt ask you to come in to be checked!! Hope things get moving for you!

Welll 3 days to go before due date and I dont reckon its gonna happen by then :( Well I can hope!


xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'll race ya Sophie :baby:

All my symptoms and signs have gone now. :dohh:


----------



## Sophie1205

Lol. Yeah. I had lots of back ache and stomach pains yesterday but nothing now :(
You'll probably get induced this week so thats cheating! lol Only messing :)
xx


----------



## Tiff

Awwww. :( We're such a happy group of ladies, arn't we? :rofl:

For me it's been hip pain. Holy hannah, it hurts! I can't lay on one side for too long as it starts to hurt, so I'll flip over to the other side. Then it starts to hurt so I flip back but that side hasn't recouped yet from being sore from the last time I laid on it. Of course the most comfortable position for me is to be on my back, but I can't lay like that now can I? :hissy:

Not to mention I was up nearly every hour going to the bathroom. Substantionally, to boot. Normally it's just a little (tmi) trinkle and I'll go back to bed but I have NO idea where I was getting all this pee from!

Okay, tmi over.


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww :hugs: Tyff!

I cant lay on my back it hurts soo much! All the weight and pressure of the baby hurts me.

Ladieessss, Im feeling really really dizzy. Help! And Im getting dull period pains and alot of discharge. I feel a right mess at the moment!


xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

If you're getting dizzy, sit down with a sweet cup of tea for a minute. Have you eaten enough today? :hugs:


----------



## claralouise

awww Donna awful midwife i would have said sod you am coming in woman lol
i have noticed a diff with the midwifes tho i mean claras not even 2 but even twing i mentioned at my appointments i was being sent to be monitored and noww im in real pain with this one they dont give 2 hoots, its as if theve had personality transplants.
im going for my 37week appointment tommorow so im hoping they will tell me all this pain has been him engaging or something if hes still free im gunna scream.

happy DD to anyone due :dust::dust:
congrats at being term nessa sorry hes not turned the little mite it must be mega frustrating for you.

Louise


----------



## claralouise

sophie not to panic you but do what rafwife said but id also ring your MW as dissiness can be a sign of pre eclampsia, get her to come out to see you xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah I get scared about Pre-eclampsia, but its a little better now so ill see how I get on.

Rafwife - yeah Ive eaten quite a bit today lol. Cuz im sat in the kitchen and the fridge is just there lol

I have MW appointment in the morning anyway so I'll see how I get on today

Thank you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

I have a really bad embarressing (sp?) question ladies :blush:

What colour discharge is considered to be normal? Cuz mine is like off white with a very pale green tinge. And theres been A LOT of it. TMI sooo soo soo sorry :blush: :cry:


xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Creamy white or clear is fine. If there's any green in it at all then you need to ring your MW. :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Even just like a very pale green tinge, kinda like mucous? (sp? sorry)

Im soo embarressed talking about it and I duno why, I dont even tell my OH stuff like that, he doesnt even know what discharge is haha
xx


----------



## Poloma

Happy DD 9thers! :happydance: 
and lots of :dust: for those over due

Congrats on your section date Angelmouse, let the countdown begin! :happydance:

Sophie, I have had excess discharge throughout this preg. It ranges from creamy white to "Snot" coloured (hint of green!) I've always been told its normal for some women. Though if it smells offensive (I know :rofl: knicker sniffing! delightfull eh?) then it could be an infection.


----------



## Sophie1205

Knicker sniffing!!!!! :rofl:

No it doesnt smell... lol so hopefully its just normal!

xx


----------



## kim'sbump

Hi all you December mum's i haven't been on here in about three weeks so i've had loads of reading and catching up to do. Hope you are all waiting patiently like me - not!! I just want baby to be here for Christmas now. Alot of you seem to be having little signs and twinges - i've had nothing so far just keep waiting! I can't believe its actually here it seemed like such a way off whrn i found out i was pregnant! xx


----------



## Tiff

See I'm confused. I was told in all my prenatal classes that yellow-ish is fine, but if it's tinged at all green it could be meconium and you're to get it checked out.

:shrug: So which is it? LOL


----------



## Sophie1205

Arghh your scaring me now Tyff! lol

Does anyone know the answer??
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I've always been told that if there is any green you should ring to check with the MWs. Tbh I'd do that just in case xx


----------



## Tiff

:( Sorry hun! I didn't mean to scare you. It's just something that I remember, as green could be meconium which means distress. But I've seen a few different people post on here that over there, the midwives think it's okay.

I dunno. Over here if for whatever reason you're unsure of something the hosptials want you to go in to get checked out. Of course if you do it alot they'll razz you a bit for it, but they're more of the "Safe than Sorry" mindset. Is it the same over there? Oh wait, you are seeing your midwife this morning, arn't you? 

Maybe if it's a dark green? :shrug: Light green is okay? Wonder what she'll say?


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks. I dont know like who to ring though? Cuz I dont have a MW assigned to me, the MW's at my doctors are only there on a wednesday.. so the only other place would be labour ward and they always make me feel really silly.
xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks Tyff.
Ive got the MW 2moro morning, so I may just hold out till then

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just ring the labour ward and say that you're just ringing for some advice. I've rung mine twice in two weeks. Honestly, it's what they're there for. Last time I rang they told me they'd much rather spend 5 minutes talking to me on the phone than have me sitting at home worrying about something that they can easily solve.


----------



## TiaSunset

Hiya ladies.
Hope your all doing well and it won't be too much longer for us all.

I've been getting some pains, like elastic band type pains and then back ache that feels like the pain you get before a period.
They got regular a few nights ago but now hardly anything.
Just a bulid up in vaginal discharge but it's more watery than it was before (sorry tmi) 
And I'm feeling sick, haven't been sick though. 
I have my midwife appointment tomorrow when it will only be 3 days until my due date.

Labour dust to you all 
:dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Just rang the ward and she said that it could be an infection and that I need to book in with my GP. I think I'll wait and see my MW 2moro morning and ask her and see what she says or what she can do. 

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Poloma

Hope these might help

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/952.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=134

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/pregnancy/pregnancyproblems/pregprobs_vaginal_discharge.asp

I didnt think Meconium would be present in discharge unless your waters had broken? as its contained within the amniotic sac?? whereas discharge is created by glands in the vagina. 
I could be wrong of course! its all so confusing.


----------



## Pyrrhic

My LO has hiccups. lol how cute :)


----------



## Tiff

Poloma said:


> I didnt think Meconium would be present in discharge unless your waters had broken? as its contained within the amniotic sac?? whereas discharge is created by glands in the vagina.
> I could be wrong of course! its all so confusing.

I know! It's SO confusing! Unless you're having a slow leak of your amniotic fluid. Glad to hear you phoned the ward, Sophie! :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks for those Poloma, they helped. I think it might be an infection so I'll talk to MW in the morning.

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey ladies

How are you all bearing up??
xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

Hey all ladies....happy due date to the 9thers!!! yay!!!

Heather hunny....fingers crossed your on the move tonight..i have just been reading up about you lots of :hugs:

Congrats to Kate....10lber WOW!!!! im sure she is on :cloud9:

:hugs: To everyone else....ive been so busy last 2 days i havent been on....sorting house...OH is home in 6 days!!!!! Im sooooooo happy!! :happydance:

Whats everyone having for dinner???? Spag Bol for me...yummy!!!

xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

thanks hunni :D

oo how exciting about OH coming home. I bet you can't wait
xx


----------



## rubberchickuk

I really can't....i jsut can't wait to touch him...(not in a rude way ladies..:rofl:)

Its as if he isn't real!!! I knoiw it sounds sooooo silly!!!

And he will be shocked at how fat i am in real life...considering i didnt even have a bump when he left...hehe!!

So you all need to keep me occupied for the next 6 days by having lots of babies...ok!!! Heather you start hun :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Pasta bake for tea tonight!

Come on ladies, what ya got cooking?? (Besides those babies! lol)

xx


----------



## Tiff

Hi Heather! How are you holding up?

Awesome that your OH is home in 6 days, rubberchick! :dance: It must feel like an eternity!!! 

It's too early to tell what we're going to have for dinner tonight, lol. It's only 11am here :D


----------



## polo_princess

Afternoon ladies, hows everything going? Hope your all ok!!

Nice to see you hanging in there Heather hun!! :hugs:

And Soph i always got told ref the whole discharge thing it could be a sign of infection so get it checked out hun :hugs:

As for me just got back from my 39wk appt, all is well nothing exciting!! LO is still engaged and got her head right down, mw says she loves my bump its a real "cute" one lol. She did say that i feel like im all baby and shes still saying 7 -8lbs. My appts have been changed to mondays now because shes so busy and what with it being xmas time. 

And dinner ..... Haddock and cauliflower cheese again tonight yum yum


----------



## Poloma

:hugs: Heather, sending all my labour vibes your way tonight! (dp is away again so i really dont want anything to happen here!)

Rubberchick you must be sooooooo :happydance: 6 days! hope it fly's by for you and you can "touch" your man in whatever way you see fit! :rofl:

Tea tonight is a nice chicken casserole mmmmmm yummy, I can smell it cooking now and its making me sooooo hungry :rofl:

You 9thers have just reminded me its my big brothers birthday today! :rofl: I had better give him a call! (did remember to send a card for once!)


----------



## Sarahkka

Bonjour mes amis!
The squirrel on speed energy is back with a vengeance!
It's just past 9:30 am and I've been up since 5:30 to drop off my husband at work, deposit money at the ATM for Babykins' RESP, scour the kitchen, do two loads of laundry, and bake another PERFECT chocolate zucchini bundt cake!
And I'm just starting!
I have jam-packed the day with errands and am about to buzz out of the house to get 7 zillion thing done.
Please let this be a sign that labour is imminent!
I know I'm not even at my due date yet and that there are several of you who have been far more patient than I, but I really really want my body back. Now.
Bambikate went crazy with baking the week before she had Izzy. Maybe just a few more bundt cakes and I'll be delivered?
sigh


----------



## Tiff

Ooooh if you ever want to part with a bundt cake, I will definitely take one off your hands for you!!! Mmmmm.... cake......

I'm ready for this to be done too, but on the total selfish side of wanting to not be so limited with what I can eat. This has been pure torture for me to be restricting calories, limiting sweets and having pretty much everyone in my life harp on me anytime I take a bite out of something. 

I know that there's limitations as well with breastfeeding, but this whole gestational diabetes thing can take a long walk off a short dock. It's nothing I haven't ranted about in the past, just reeeeeally wanting some chocolate right now. There's TONS downstairs but I can't have any. :(

_Le sigh._


----------



## Sophie1205

Awwww Tyff :hugs:

I really feel for you!
I feel really guilty now too because I was moaning to OH that I wanted lots of chocolate so hes bringing some home for me. I wish I could share with you!! 

Massiveeee :hugs: Your doing soo well!! I couldnt do it

xxx


----------



## nessajane

evening girls, hope everyones had a nice day!!

ive been and done some more shopping today and im off out with my girlfriend soon to watch four christmas in the cinema but im sooo tired i could do with having a nap!! but the thought of ben & jerrys is keeping me going :)

OH is still in london and not back till tomoro so im trying to keep myself busy!! x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

rubberchickuk said:


> I really can't....i jsut can't wait to touch him...(not in a rude way ladies..:rofl:)

Uh huh suuuuure we believe you...... :rofl:

6 days though is very exciting :happydance:

Tyff, what about getting some of those sweets that are made specifically for diabetics? Not sure what they taste like, but might be worth a try? I found this (and they ship to Canada!): https://www.diabeticsweetshop.com/

nessa, have fun tonight :) :et me know what Four Christmases is like as I was thinking about seeing it.

Hmmm you all have such yummy sounding dinners tonight! I'm really craving some junk food but I think I'm going to make some chicken risotto with peas. I might be naughty and make some roast tatties to go with it. :)

Nothing in the house for dessert though! Boooooo!


----------



## Sophie1205

Ooh have fun Nessa! Im too scared to go the cinema again cuz I went a few weeks ago to see "Mirrors" and had to leave half way thru because my back hurt sooo much and I couldnt sit still
xxx


----------



## claralouise

good luck 2 mo sophie with MW 

PP dinner sound yum, im having mince and onion with mash potatoe i carnt get enough mash this week am really addicted got to have loads of butter in it tho.
rubberchick dont pounce on him b4 he gets in the door lol

have fun at pics nessa dont forget to do a review of film for us lol

Louise


----------



## nessajane

Sophie1205 said:


> Ooh have fun Nessa! Im too scared to go the cinema again cuz I went a few weeks ago to see "Mirrors" and had to leave half way thru because my back hurt sooo much and I couldnt sit still
> xxx

i know how you feel soph i went a few weeks ago when my sides were aching from stretching pains and i couldnt wait to get out of there i was sooo uncomfy!! but the cinema we are going to tonight has big comfy leather chairs so we are going to pay the extra and sit on them :) so hopefully ill be okay!!

i will report back about the film as soon as possible :D XX


----------



## Pyrrhic

Shri has had her baby :happydance: Congrats hun!


----------



## rubberchickuk

How exciting for shri!!! God it'll not be too long til this thread is bare....and you will be all off galavanting with your LO leaving us end of the monthers!!

Im a little emotional...it will not be the same without the 'december mummys thread' awh!!

Girls its been a pleasure.....it will feel like violin players in the titanic when the last of us go....:rofl:

Im off on one!!! xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Nessa - Hope you're nice and comfy then!! :)

Rubberchick - :rofl: I cant stop giggling at your Titanic comment!!!

xxx


----------



## rubberchickuk

:rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Oooooh YAY for Shri!!


----------



## Tiff

Sophie1205 said:


> Rubberchick - :rofl: I cant stop giggling at your Titanic comment!!!
> 
> xxx


Me either! :rofl: You know what rubberchick? It'll be you and me playing the violins until the very end! 


:dance: wohoo for Shri! So awesome she's had her baby!

Thanks so much for that diabetic sweets link, Nic! They're sweetened with sugar alcohols, which is much better for me than actual sugar, but still have to have in moderation. I just might go off and order the entire freakin' catalog!

:rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Oh Tyff bless you, there must be somewhere you can get something to satisfy that "sweet" craving


----------



## Tiff

It's truthfully my own fault that I'm like this. I'm such a picky eater, and I can't subsitute things. Like, if I want a chocolate mint patty, just regular chocolate won't do. I have to have that particular chocolate mint patty.

Right now, I'm wanting a Skor bar. Sure, I could have a *small* piece of dark chocolate, not the greatest but at least it's something, right? But no, because I specifically want Skor, I can't have anything else. OH gets SO fed up with me because I'm like this with all food. He's told me flat out that I'm not allowed to instill my eating habits on our daughter, LOL.

Like, if I wanted Pizza Hut pizza, I have to have that. Domino's, Little Caesars or 241 won't suffice. 

I'm a brat.:muaha:


----------



## polo_princess

:rofl::rofl: Me too Tyff im exactley the same!!

Right i've updated the list on the main page of mummies who are still left, dont think i've missed anyone off but if i have someone let me know. Still have quite a few eek!! :baby:


----------



## Poloma

Hasnt Pebbles had her lo?

There are lots still left on the list! wonder where they all are???


----------



## Tiff

Ahh SO glad to know I'm not the only one. Does your OH give you flack about it as well? 

It's still strange to be thinking that it's "our" month this month. I'm so excited to see the pictures of all these LO's that we've been talking about these past few months or so!


----------



## Poloma

Ok this is starting to freak me out a bit now, I can feel baby moving around and as clear as day I can hear his joints clicking/popping :saywhat:
It seems so loud!!! Dont remember this with the other two :baby:


----------



## Pyrrhic

We just had a new toy arrive tonight. I'm going to post a video. It's one of these robots that does the hoovering/vacuuming for you. I've just sat and watched it hoover my living room for half an hour and nearly burned dinner :rofl: It's SO cool though and even managed to navigate my xmas tree and presents.


----------



## Poloma

rafwife said:


> We just had a new toy arrive tonight. I'm going to post a video. It's one of these robots that does the hoovering/vacuuming for you. I've just sat and watched it hoover my living room for half an hour and nearly burned dinner :rofl: It's SO cool though and even managed to navigate my xmas tree and presents.

Oooh I want one!!!!!! 
Mind you I think the kids would terrorise it! :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

We were deciding between it and a Dyson and we opted for the robot as it was cheaper at £150 plus it means NEVER EVER having to do the hoovering again. :rofl: 

You're kids would probably think it was a great toy though. My dog certainly did :rofl:

Found this video of a cat enjoying one too:

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ-jv8g1YVI


----------



## Tiff

Okay seriously, that is the cutest!

My OH's sister and BF had one of those, they loved it! I'd go with it as well, vacuuming makes my back hurt! :dohh:


----------



## Angelmouse

Hahahaha!!! That's so cute. :rofl:

Being as OH decided to bugger off back to work after Charlies hospital appt, leaving me to finish reconstructing the living room and futons, I have been on dinner time strike! NO DINNER FOR NOONE. So there ner! :p

Gonna go find out how Shri got on now. :D


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww that Vid is sooo cute!!

xx


----------



## Tiff

Omg, I sooooo want one of these! I wish I had found it sooner!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Tyff. that's great! :rofl:

OH wanted to get these:

https://www.cafepress.com/skybabywear.135476617
https://clothing.cafepress.com/item/fly-inverted-infant-creeper/65054316


----------



## claralouise

hehe i want one saw them on the tv a few days ago.

how cute is Izzy just seen kates pics i sooo wana cuddle


----------



## polo_princess

claralouise said:


> how cute is Izzy just seen kates pics i sooo wana cuddle

Its scary how much she looks like Kates 4D scan pictures, i never thought they were that accurate until now lol


----------



## bambikate

Hey girls just popping in quickly to catch up and see if you are all OK and :dust: and :hugs: to all that need it - will pop in again soon Izzy wants a feed! x x


----------



## claralouise

polo_princess said:


> claralouise said:
> 
> 
> how cute is Izzy just seen kates pics i sooo wana cuddle
> 
> Its scary how much she looks like Kates 4D scan pictures, i never thought they were that accurate until now lolClick to expand...

 i know what you mean pp, all the other 4d scans ive seen havent looked owt like the end result, poss cus kate had it done late cud be the reason why, shes adorable anyway.


----------



## nessajane

Morning girls :hi:

so first of all the review of the film four christmases :

It was good and very funny in parts but not half as funny as i thought it would be overall!! its one of them films you could wait till it came out on dvd to watch if you know what i mean!! but its def worth a watch and itll put you in the xmasy mood :) vince vaughan is sooo funny init!! 

oo Baby Izzy is soo cute!! kate and hubby must be on :cloud9:

not alot planned for me today, my OH is home tonight :yipee:
and im also meeting my work friends for food at the harvester later!!

Anybody doing anything nice? Hope everyones well this morning!! - I wonder how heathers getting on bless her x x x


----------



## bambikate

not long now girls and we'll all be in the baby and toddler club with our bundles of joy :) :dust: from me and Izzy x x


----------



## Poloma

Morning Ladies!

Kate - Izzy is absolutly Gorgeous! Congratulations again xXx

Got a burst of energy this morning, Im hoping to channel it towards cleaning the house :rofl: But we'll see!

Its sooo cold here this morning I really dont feel like going out. Need to re-arrange the front room so we can fit the Xmas tree in somewhere. 

38 weeks today!!!!! would be nice to think I only had 2 weeks left but I guess it could be 4 :hissy: Hey Ho never mind xXx

Hope you are all doing well today, wonder if any more babies will make an appearance soon???


----------



## Sophie1205

Morning ladies.
Ive just got up for a wee and there was a little blob of blood in it? Didnt look big enough to my my plug... but this was followed by a lot of "stringy" discharge??

Should I be worried?? Or is it just a little bit of my plug? I have MW appointment at 11.30 so I can ask her too

xx


----------



## Poloma

Sophie1205 said:


> Morning ladies.
> Ive just got up for a wee and there was a little blob of blood in it? Didnt look big enough to my my plug... but this was followed by a lot of "stringy" discharge??
> 
> Should I be worried?? Or is it just a little bit of my plug? I have MW appointment at 11.30 so I can ask her too
> 
> xx

Sounds like your plug!!!! Im sure the Mw will let you know if its anything to worry about xXx
Good Luck xXx


----------



## Sophie1205

Thank you. I just texted my OH to tell him and he asked his (male) BOSS!!!! 

Because hes just had a baby too.. well not him personally.. his wife lol.

Hopefully it is just part of my plug. 

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Morning ladies hope your all doing ok!!

Kate im loving your avatar, Izzy looks so sweet :cloud9:

Nessa, i didnt think that film was going to be as funny as it looks on tv, think i'll wait until its out on dvd next christmas lol :rofl:

Poloma happy 38 weeks hun, think positive its only 2 more weeks not a possible 4!! Im refusing to think that way lol :hissy:

Soph your nuts, getting your OH to ask his boss about your plug, thats too funny :rofl:

I felt a bit poorly again yesterday, its like a wave of headache and sickness comes over me, pop a couple of paracetamol and lie down for an hour and it goes. Grrr i hope im not getting poorly. Got to pop out and get some more RLT today and go to see my nan and give her a bithday pressie bless her.


----------



## Sophie1205

Nooo I didnt!
I texted my OH just to tell him and HE went and asked his boss without asking me!! Hes bloody nuts lol. Im never gona be able to see his boss again lmao!

xx


----------



## Han

:laugh2:Morning - hope everyone isn't feeling too bad today.

Just saw the photos of baby Izzy - I can't believe how big she is - she looks so well!

Soph - was your OH's boss actually able to give your OH any advice!? :laugh2:that would have been quite funny!

I was thinking of going to the cinema today - has anyone seen any other good films recently?

x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Morning girls! :)

Soph- sounds like your plug to me. Hope things start happening for you soon!

Isn't izzy just :cloud9: kate, I love your avatar.

Han, I thought The Changeling looked good. It's got some good reviews too. 

nessa, have fun with your friends later :)

I'm just back from my 40 week appointment, so will post a thread.


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks Ladies

Im off to my appointment in 20 mins so ill report back later.

Im in a bit of a state at the moment as I found something on my OH's phone I really didnt want to.. :(

xx


----------



## Tiff

Oh no! What was it? Or is it personal? :hugs: Good luck at your app't!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sophie1205 said:


> Im in a bit of a state at the moment as I found something on my OH's phone I really didnt want to.. :(
> 
> xx

Hope everything is ok :( xx


----------



## Han

Thanks for the film suggestion Rafwife - have just read some reviews and it does sound good - just need to persuade OH now!

Soph - Hope you are ok - and it is nothing too bad or maybe a misunderstanding?? hope your appointment goes well. 

x


----------



## claralouise

wooohooo im term at last YEYYY got my 37week appointment at 1.40 im dreading her telling me baby is still free, i was up 6pm till 3ish having contrctions every 10mins last night i thought it was the startg of something but must have just been strong BH,oh well i will just keep plodding on supose ive only got a max of 5weeks to go.

sophie good luck at your mw appointment.
congrats rafwife on not having to be induced yet.
poloma you can come clean my house if you want to use up some engery.

:dust: for everyone


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Gah OH and I got back together last Christmas. Just this last saturday he received a Christmas card through the post from a guy he hadnt seen much this past year with a p.s asking him if he'd patched things up with the woman he was seeing previously.

Chuffed I ruddy well am NOT!!
Buggered if I'm going to stress about it though..


----------



## Poloma

Good Luck Sophie and :hugs: too

Louise congratulations on being term!!!! I think my energy level for the day has peaked! lol just blitzed the house/hoovered and just about to mop the floors :rofl: then thats it!

Got someone comming to fix the lock on the back door later, its only been like that since we moved in!(3 years nearly) Bloody lazy ass landlord (long story) he is also DP's boss. The house is in a state (needs loads of work doing) but he refused so we had to get the council involved, been a bloody nightmare I can tell you. So far he's done about three things of the list of about 15. Anyway enough rambling!

:dust: for all who need it

Anyone heard from Heather?????


----------



## ClaireLou

Hi i am going for my mw at 1.15pm today. Baby back to back last time so we'll see. Everything else is normal so i'm not coming away with an induction date. I will have a sweep if i go to 42 weeks. Its my body after all. My little girl was only 5 days late so i cant see me needing induction. I just hate the way they sometimes think they can tell you what to do. Obviously if baby or me in danger the n i would go for it. Will see what they say and post back later. Anyone else have induction issues?


----------



## Poloma

ClaireLou said:


> Anyone else have induction issues?

Me! I'd rather let my body go naturally, after all your Due Date is only an estimation not set in stone. Obviously if the placenta isnt functioning as well as it should or baby is in distress then theres not much choice. I went 13 days over with Noah and 9 days with Abbi so I obviously cook them for longer!!!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yep, I'm very against inductions. Due dates are not accurate as they assume a 28 day cycle, and I don't believe in forcing a baby out unless through natural methods to stimulate a response in the baby. I've told my MW that the only way I will have an induction is if there is a risk to mine or LOs health. She actually seemed quite surprised when I said that. 

Not to mention that an induction makes labour more painful as you don't have the natural buildup of contractions.

My MW actually offered me a sweep this Friday, but I've put it back to next week as that's the latest I think I can go. I don't want a sweep, but I want an induction much less so if I do have to get a sweep then hopefully it will start things off more naturally.


----------



## polo_princess

Aww Soph hope your ok!!

Congrats on making it to full term Clara :)

As for induction, im really not fussed. I feel so bad seeing you all having written out birth plans and having all these thoughts on pain relief etc and i havent done a single thing. I seem to be of the whole attitude, "Do what needs to be done to ensure the safety of both my baby and me" maybe im a little too open minded lol


----------



## Tiff

Nah, I'm the same PP! 

I haven't done a birth plan either, but then again I am one of those types that if things start not going to plan I'll get really stressed out and upset about it. So for me, not having anything is better than having an expectation and it possibly go awry. I suppose it's semantics, but oh well.

They don't really push birth plans over here either. I'm also not opposed to having an epidural, so there's no need to stress about that... the only thing that I'm really wanting is the baby to be placed on me right after the birth, if it's at all possible. But with speaking to my hospital and to other Mom's who've given birth there, that that is standard practice anyways. :)

OH picked me up Season 4 of LOST on Blu-Ray last night! :happydance: I'm going to wrap gifts a little later then sit down and watch it. It's soooo my fave TV show!!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks for your support ladies :hugs:

I'll post a thread in a sec about my Appointment. 

Well the thing with OH right.. I'll tell you because you're all great.

Basically I was looking through his old phone as he got a new one yesterday and I wanted to get some pics and videos off his old one before he gets rid of it. And I found a dirty video :cry:

So I was crying my eyes out and I texted him asking him about it and he said that someone in work sent it to him as a joke and he forgot to delete it. I do believe him but theres still a doubt in the back of my mind. I didnt over react did I??? But it made me feel completely worthless. 

I hope he was telling the truth :(

xx


----------



## Tiff

It's entirely plausable, hun! :hugs: 

Out of all the places that he could keep those types of videos, the cellphone seems like a bit of an odd one. Most guys that I know who like porn would rather watch it on a bigger screen, you know? Porn truly doesn't bother me though, so I might be more relaxed about it than the next person. I'm of the opinion that you can look all you want, as it's human nature... but if you touch, prepare to die! :rofl:

If it's something that you don't like and he knows it, then I don't blame you at all for being upset about it. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks Tyff. :hugs:
Yeah im hoping it was the truth but hopefully we can have a proper chat when he gets home but hes not good with communication at all lol

Xx


----------



## lillysmum

good luck girls!! hope they all arrive soon and you're not hanging on too long


----------



## Tiff

Sophie1205 said:

> but hes not good with communication at all lol


Ahh most men arn't! :hugs:

With the exception of my OH. Seriously... he's SO particular about words and communication. His reasoning is that it's hard enough with the differences between the sexes to communicate, so you need to pick your words carefully as we interpret things totally different. We get into minor disagreements at times because he'll take what I say differently, or visa versa. It's good in some ways, kind of annoying in others. Oh well.

Truthfully I can't see him downloading that to his cell. Not sure about plans over there, but over here it costs an arm, leg and a couple toes to download things off the internet to your cellphone. Doesn't make sense when there's tons of free stuff on the internet that you just need to access through a computer.

:confused: Not sure if that helps at all!


----------



## ClaireLou

Back from mw. She was same one as saw last time. She was lovely. I got to go back next week at 4 days over. Good news is baby has turned and is almost in perfect position! Not back to back anymore. Back is to the side but she said he only needs to come round a tiny bit more to be in optimum position! I'm so pleased all my weird positions and hard work has paid off! Must keep it up now to stop him going back to back again she said. Goodo!


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah i know what you mean. I checked the date it was "created" on his phone and it said last friday at 12 in the afternoon, so he was at work at that time.
Thing is though his new phone has WiFi on it, so he can go on the internet and it doesnt cost him so theres just more oppurtunities for him if you know what I mean??
Maybe Im just over-thinking and whatever.
Im just worried and paranoid because he keeps refusing sex and the fact that its gonna be a while before he gets any after we've had Leo... im hoping he wont resort to porn.
Gahhhhh I dont know.


xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Glad your appointment went well ClaireLou!

Its a race between me, you and Rafwife for the 12thers lol!

xx


----------



## ClaireLou

Any of you other 12 decmeber ladies got other children and if so how late/ early were they and induced or natural labour? Someone told me that you are likely to go close to your other deliveries if the father is the same? Prob a load of nonsence. What do you think? My friend had both hers on due date and my other had all 3 of hers between 9 and 11 days over


----------



## ClaireLou

I'm up for a race! i'm gonna start some tricks. I'll beat you lot!!!!!!!!! My last baby was natural labour and delivery at term+5days


----------



## Sophie1205

Hehe I cant really do anything to encourage labour as im being refused sex!! Grrr.

And this is my first so god knows when Leo's gonna make his appearance

xx


----------



## ClaireLou

also at mw today she said how much did your last baby weigh? i said 7lb 3oz. She said this one feels a good size! hope she doesn't mean 10lb or something. I didn't ask as i'd rather not know. How accurate is this whole mw's giving a guide on size of baby just from feeling? I'd rather she not said anything! I'd forgotten to put this! I was too xcited that baby was in a better position now!


----------



## ClaireLou

I'm trying rasperrry leaf tea (had speedy delivery last time) hoping it was that!, pineapple, gym ball bouncing and rocking, hot baths with lavender oil, walking. Not into the sex thing to get labour started. Feel like a whale.


----------



## Sophie1205

Im not sure how accurate they are by just feeling.
Dont worry about it though :)

xx


----------



## ClaireLou

if anyone wants to pass some time. Theres a game on www.deadwhale.com called bubble shooter and one called bubble spinner. Very addictive!


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah Ive done alot of walking and bouncing on my ball. Doesnt seem to be helping though. 

x


----------



## Sophie1205

Right its nap time for me! haha been up since 9 and thats too early for me right now lol I only got up to go for a wee but then stayed up cuz I panicked about the blood lol!

Back later ladies xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

:rofl: I've obviously been ordering way too many xmas presents online, because the parcelforce man now greets me by name when I answer the door. :rofl: He's been here everyday this week, and it's obviously confused him because he tried to deliver a neighbors parcel here by mistake and I nearly signed for it. Could have had a BT home hub and phone, dammit! :rofl:


----------



## Sarahkka

Good morning ladies!
I am also not keen on an induction, but I am rapidly getting to my threshold with this pregnancy.
Yesterday I did a lot of rushing around, so maybe that agitated baby? I don't know, but I was in serious pain from his movements. I think he's turned posterior again and is pressing outwards in a star shape with all four limbs. It really really hurts. And it is making me acutely nauseous. 
And this is so awful to say, but you know when you hurt yourself and it makes you angry? Like if you stub your toe really badly and you just want to scream swear words?
Well, I started to get angry at my baby yesterday. Which is really upsetting. How do you get angry at an unborn child?
But seriously, I actually yelled at my bump to stop it when he was kicking really hard. Not cool.
Is this what I'm going to be like as a parent? Snappy and bitchy?
I felt so guilty and wretched and resentful yesterday.
I'm going to try to take it easier today.
Hopefully, that helps.
And I may even try taking a nap as I was up with painful kicks and sickness half the night.
I have my next prenatal tomorrow, plus we're going to do our prenatal photos. I really hope that I feel more upbeat. I am so moody and weepy and angry.
Bleh.
I don't dare go out today. I'll make a scene for sure.


----------



## alphatee

elloooooo girls soz i aint been on for about a 4nite due to my internet going off & i thought i wouldnt b back on till aleast next monday.....howz everyone???? i thought more babies would have been born & id b the only 1 left lol i cant believe im due to have cobi in 8 days im gettin so excited now, had my last midwife appointment yesterday woohooo...hope more babies are born how many girls are overdue??


----------



## claralouise

clairlou and sophie glad your appointments went well.

i had my 37wk thisafternoon and thankgod this pain has been for a reason he is 3/5 engaged and his body is very tucked in so much so she struggled to find a heart beat but got in in the end after pasting me in gel..lol
she thinks he has his arm up round his head which is why iv been in so much pain.

on the whole induction front im not so keen either, i had to have a drip induction to spped up delivery with poppy as i had meconium in my waters and it was so painful and she seamed more stressed once the drip had started. id rather be as natural as possible but, that wont stop me trying home methods lol. Curry tonight!!!!! hehehe and i may have to force OH into sex again by treatning confiscation of wii if he refuses lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

I love the fact that a few of us are confiscating video games. :rofl: I threaten OHs Xbox usage if I don't get any :rofl:


----------



## claralouise

also football is on tonight i may acidently not record it or delete if he dont agree lol

bribary its great stuff lol
so wot else can we do

sex~curry spicy food~bouncing on a ball~walking if its possible~eat a million pinapples a day.lol
anything else??

oh yeh where do you get the rasperry leaf tea from? holland and baratt??
im up for trying anything, MW said that as this insnt my first child once they are engaged you can start sooner i dont know if thats true anyone else been told that??


----------



## polo_princess

Clara i got mine from Holland & Barrett, its only about £1.20 a box so grab a few when your in there!!

Seems like its been a busy day for mw appts, glad they all went well though ladies :)

Go on then ... seeings as youve all twisted my arm i'll bring it up, lmao, whats for din dins tonight?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Spicy chilli chicken with pesto potato mash :)


----------



## Tiff

Hey, anyone heard from Donna? :shrug:

I remember her saying that she thought she was close but that the midwife or hospital wouldn't see her? Wonder if anything has progress? :happydance:

Dinner tonight? Not a clue.


----------



## Poloma

Ok Im gonna sound all hormonal now :cry: just been on my other birth group and three ladies have popped since Monday :cry: 
Im so happy for them but a tad jelous too! :hissy:

Ok hormonal moment over xXx

For tea I have left over casserole from last night! :rofl:


----------



## claralouise

awww i know how you feal poloma:hug: i keep looking at birth anouncements and wishing i was writing mine.

just had some eggy bread dunno if im aloud it but kids wanted it so i thought id have one but ended up having :rofl: so much 4 me curry 2nite.
Donna said she wouldnt be on for a few days but if owt happened shed find a way to let us know


----------



## Pyrrhic

I changed my mind about dinner, now we're having:

Spicy chilli chicken, cajun roasted new potatoes and peas.

I *really* want a curry though after you've mentioned it claralouise. :)


----------



## Poloma

A couple of pic's of my 38 week bump! Please excuse the state of my PJ's! :rofl: 


https://img235.imageshack.us/img235/7259/sharonspics031gv2.th.jpghttps://img235.imageshack.us/img235/7955/sharonspics030yt7.th.jpg


----------



## polo_princess

Awww cute bump Poloma :)

We ended up having pie, mash and veg mmmm it was yummy!!

Just got out of a nice soak in a bubble bath, going to brew some RLT and have a bounce on my ball seeings as theres nothing any good on the telly tonight :(

Everyones quiet this evening i hope your all ok and not off popping out babies lol


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww cute bump Poloma!

xx


----------



## kim'sbump

I keep trying to persuade my other half to have sex to induce labour but he is scared of hurting her now she is engaged - it makes me laugh!! Although the longer i go withput her making an appearance the more i'm going to try and make him!! like the idea of taking video games off him. I've just got out of relaxing bath with a RLT too PP did my ball bouncing before hand.


----------



## Michy

Been to hospital today and they basically recognised that I have white coat syndrome :happydance: so been told to keep monitoring urine and bp and that if nothing changes I don't have to go back till new years eve, when I will be 40 weeks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Oh thats good news Michy :)


----------



## nessajane

nice bump poloma!!

thats great michy!!

i cant sleep :( normally im fasto by now but i was in bed wide awke so i thought id get back up for an hour!! 

Hope everyones okay x x


----------



## Nemo and bump

hi ladies hope all are well. I'm usually asleep by now as well but am getting quite a few niggles pains and period pains lost quite a bit of mucus plug earlier. No blood just clear. Its prob nothing just me wishful thinking lol.


----------



## bambikate

congratulations heather :D sooo happy for her. :dust: to all the December Mummies cant wait to see all your bundles very soon :D x x


----------



## Nemo and bump

yay for heather! Finally got her baby bless her she deserves her happiness after how long its been for her. I've been up since six when oh got in from work was still getting niggle pains through night night but when i got up at six they got quite intense and had to take paracetamol have eased off now but cant sleep. Hopefully this is things starting but it wouldn't surprise me if they weren't


----------



## polo_princess

Morning ladies :)

YAY for Heather im so pleased, its taken long enough but baby is finally here safe and sound :cloud9:

Everyones gradually popping them out lol, who's going to be next i wonder? I dont think its going to be me lol, i think mini pp is snuggled up in there :rofl:


----------



## marah_rn

Hi ladies. Good morning! Yehey for Heather! I hope there are more babies to come. How is everybody feeling today?


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats to Heather :)

I cant believe Im still here, the day before my due date :( After everything that happened to me the past weeks I never thought Id get here. Ive been dreading - no actually been terrified of going overdue and now its gonna happen :cry:

I knoww he'll come when hes ready but I just want him here now and want this all over with :( 

Sorry for the moan just feeling so so down today.

xx


----------



## Poloma

Hello all!
Great news about Heather, so pleased for her!!!! :happydance:

I think Im officially nesting!!! :rofl: Help!!!!
Had a good tidy round yesterday, but today I've gone off on one! 
Pulled out the sofa's (you'd be suprised what I found under there!) Mopped and even wipped the skirting boards down :rofl: Cleaned windows and wipped down doors.....so front room is done Im stopping for some lunch then heading into the hall way........If I dont start to flag that is......

Hope everyone is well today??


----------



## Poloma

Sophie1205 said:


> Congrats to Heather :)
> 
> I cant believe Im still here, the day before my due date :( After everything that happened to me the past weeks I never thought Id get here. Ive been dreading - no actually been terrified of going overdue and now its gonna happen :cry:
> 
> I knoww he'll come when hes ready but I just want him here now and want this all over with :(
> 
> Sorry for the moan just feeling so so down today.
> 
> xx

:hug: Hun, I know the feeling, both my other two were late and it really takes it out of you xXx
Try to relax and not stress too much, he has to come out at some point xXx
Just remember he will be out before my lil man!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks :hugs:
How far over did you go with your first??
And you never know you could still go before me :(

xxxx


----------



## princessellie

:shock:

sorry to interrupt ur december thread lol but poloma - how in the hell did u manage all that lol, its all i can do to make myself a cup of tea

well, when ur finished urs feel free to come round mine :D


----------



## Poloma

Spohie I went 13 days over with Noah (sorry you prob didnt want to hear that!) and 9 days with Abbi. I think I just cook them for longer than most people! To help I just made sure I pampered myself each day and enjoyed being able to do as little as possible.

If I have any energy left Princessellie I will be round, mop and duster in hand :rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

Omg :cry: 13 and 9 days!!!

How did you do it???

Ohh Im so scared of going that far over :( Im such a horrible person to everyone around me right now and I dont like it :(

xxx


----------



## Han

Hello all!

Yay - another December baby! congrats to Heather.

Soph - don't worry too much about going overdue - I'm sure your baby will come when he's ready.

I have a sweep with the MW today - waiting for her to arrive at house any minute - bit anxious as don't really know what to expect - but hopefully it will start something.

x x


----------



## polo_princess

Aww Soph :hugs:

Poloma how much money did you find down the back of the sofa? :rofl:

As for me, nothing much is going on so your stuck with for at least another day or 2 im afraid. Cant believe im 39 weeks today, only 1 week left to go, come on mini pp pleeeeeeease come out :baby:

Going to wrap some more xmas pressies this afternoon just incase i go into labour anytime soon, otherwise no one will get anything lol


----------



## Poloma

Aww hun :hugs: you will be fine xXx


----------



## Tiff

Sophie1205 said:


> =Im such a horrible person to everyone around me right now and I dont like it :(

I'm doing the same thing hun, and I'm not even overdue! :hugs: I know it's hard with the thought of going over. I was terrified at the idea of it as well, but I had to keep reminding myself that DD's arn't cut in stone and that if you do go over chances are your DD was wrong in the first place.

Much easier said than done though. I feel for you! 

Having an emotionally low day myself today. Feeling huge, ugly (inside and out) and irritable. I'm snapping at everyone in my life and I feel awful about it, but still can't help it either. Argh. It'll pass, normally does.

Have fun wrapping presents, PP. :) I did that yesterday morning, it's my fave Christmas-y thing to do! Going for my Non Stress Test this morning and then going to watch some more of Lost Season 4 a bit later on. 

Although I was wondering if anyone else has had this:

Sometimes I get this feeling like a 'rush' of sorts. My pulse quickens, my heart starts palpitating and I get really warm and flush. I always assumed it was a hot flash of sorts and didn't think much of it. However, yesterday I was trying to have a nap and it happened again, although this time my vision went super blurry and I started seeing spots and whatnot in front of my eyes. When I tried to get up my feet and hands felt like they weighed 30 pounds each, I could barely move them.

It freaked me out so bad I nearly called my Mom to take me to the hospital, but it didn't last long and then didn't happen again. I definitely wasn't doing anything strenuous... any idea what it might have been?

:confused:


----------



## Angelmouse

Sounds like a dip in your blood pressure Hon. I get it when I'm lying down sometimes; it feels really odd to be lying down but feeling dizzy. :headspin: I also get it when I've been on my feet for a while; walking up town or something.

As with everything else tho, if you're worried then phone your MW. :D

There should be a mat top with that printed on. :rofl:

Congratulations to Heather. :flower:

Han I hope your sweep does something positive for you. :hugs:

Big huggles to those feeling ratty. :hug:

I'm feeling quite jealous of all these evacuation rituals, :( It's so strange to think that I'll be a Mother of 3 boys and never have given birth. :cry:


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks Tyff.
Yeah I just keep snapping at people or hardly talking to them.
Ughh, miserable, i hate it

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Afternoon girls. :)

Sophie- *hugs* hun. :( Sorry you're feeling fed up. It won't be long now! maximum of two weeks and most people go on their own and don't have to be induced. Just keep thinking that this time next week you could be holding your LO.

Tyff- when I saw my MW yesterday I told her that I'd been having the exact same things and she told me that at this stage it is perfectly normal to have palpitations and dips in BP. If it persists over a period of time though then ring your hospital. 

Han- fingers crossed your sweep works :dust:



Well I'm feeling not very good today. I'm totally pain free, but I'm just shattered. I slept for about 13 hours last night, then had an hour long bath this morning and rather than doing my normal tidying and getting some lunch I can't seem to get off the sofa. :( I'm so so tired. I'm screwed if she decides to come today as I have zero energy. No idea why as I slept so long last night, and felt fine yesterday.


----------



## Angelmouse

Only ONE DAY to go Rafwife!!! :dance:


----------



## winterbabe

Hi guys!! Hope everyone is well! Ive been terrible at writing anything.. stopped work late and planned to really get into the chats this week.. ie 2 weeks before baby. But alas, baby came on tuesday! A gorgeous baby girl weighing 6lbs 13oz/3.125kg :) Cant believe I was fully dilated by the time I got into hospital!! 1st baby!! so was very chuffed! 

And Tia_sunset (Jodie) has also had a gorgeous baby boy this morning and mum and baby are doing very well!!
Not sure if you already knew that :)
Breast of Duck girls!! 

xxx


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations Winterbabe!!!!!!! Great News xXx


----------



## Uvlollypop

im not even going to try and catch up on this thread!! congratulations December mummys it seems we were off to a slow start and now they are coming all over the place!

good luck ladys def not long now!


----------



## Sarahkka

Congrats to Heather and winterbabe and uvlolly and shri and everyone else!
What lovely babies!
I'd like mine now, please.

Sophie and Tyff, I am evil incarnate these days.
I dare not drive anywhere as I just wind up screaming obscenities and giving people the finger. They all deserved it as they were either cutting me off, tailgating or doing something that I normally just take a deep breath and ignore, but it might be a tad over the top to want to get out of my car and pound them into a fine pate on the street. Although, I would love to see their faces as they realize that the raging harpy flying at them is actually a heavily pregnant woman.
And when I am not losing my temper or cursing at someone under my breath, I am feeling guilty for being such a complete and total bitch.
There is no other word for it. I am a nasty nasty bitch these days and I don't even bother apologizing anymore. I'm just trying to limit the damage by staying home.
So Baby, if you aren't too scared to do so, please come out.
PP, I think I've had even fewer signs than you that birth is imminent. You and I will probably be the last two on here.
Discussing things to eat between sobbing fits.
Sigh.


----------



## polo_princess

Well thats 3 more off the list today, Heather, Tia and Winterbabe!! Congrats ladies!!

Im off to update the list now, see who's left :)


----------



## claralouise

congrats everyone whos had a baby today xxx


----------



## Han

Congratulations Winterbabe!

I had my sweep earlier - and wasn't as bad as I expected at all.
MW said that my cervix was soft and that I was 2cm dilated! Which is strange cos I haven't felt much yet to make me think I am anywhere nearing labour.

She said she would be surprised if baby is not here by Monday - but has booked me in for another sweep on Monday if nothing before then.

Fingers crossed and some labour dust for everyone who wants their babies out!:dust::dust::dust:

x


----------



## nessajane

hey girls,

congrats to those who had babies today!!

:hugs: & :dust: to the rest of you ladies!!

Holly do you think we could update my due date as my csection is booked for the 23rd december?? thanks hun :)

Hope everyones well, been and done xmas shopping again today!! god dont it take it out of you!! got a sore back now :cry: xx


----------



## Brockie

UV that babe is just gorgeous!!!! making me so excited to see mine!!! and nessa didnt know you were booked for c-sec, at least your babe will be here for crimbo!! xxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Done and sorted Nessa i've slotted you in on the 23rd!! Eeek cant believe you might have your LO before me :)

Man dont know if youve seen my thread about leaking, ive got a funny feeling this is my body playing a trick on me and its just a random false alarm. I feel stupid already for thinking it might be something. Will just have to wait and see if this pads gets wet or not :(


----------



## nessajane

Brockie said:


> UV that babe is just gorgeous!!!! making me so excited to see mine!!! and nessa didnt know you were booked for c-sec, at least your babe will be here for crimbo!! xxxx

My baby is breech brockie so have no choice unfortunatley!! lil bugger just didnt wanna move!! x x


----------



## claralouise

any news PP has your leaking stopped.
ive been having BH since 6pm last night they stopped for a few hours thismorning but are back again. went to hospital as OH felt a lump inside me and it was babys hand!!!!!! he has got it above his head no wonder ive been in pain but hospital dont seam bothered am just worried that he will break it or dislocate it when i go into labour. im seriously considering changing hospitals tho id rather drive an hour to sheff or leeds than go bk to barnsley i hate them, they just dont seem bothered about you or your concerns.
:dust::dust: for all december mums we should all be term now yey


----------



## polo_princess

I dont know whats going on here, the pad i put on is damp/wet but definatley not wet wet or soaked. Not really sure what to do now, whether its worth ringing or not. Dont want to go all the way to the hospital for it to be nothing and look silly


----------



## claralouise

hmm maybe to call for advise tell them your not keen on coming in incase its nothing and just ask how to monitor it and ask what they think you should do, thing is if its your waters i think you can only go 72 hours b4 risk of infection


----------



## Pyrrhic

PP, I read your thread and I think it sounds like you're leaking your hind waters very slowly. I can't see why there would be any other reason for your pad to be wet. I'm pretty sure the continuous flow of waters is when your main waters rupture.


----------



## nessajane

keep and eye on it holly and see how it is throughout the evening x


----------



## polo_princess

Well now theres pretty much nothing, fresh pad is only damp so im going to take it as a false alarm. Im not stressing myself out or getting excited lol.

Booooooooooo :(

Going to have my din dins to cheer me up, sausage casserole yummy yummy


----------



## Pyrrhic

Keep us posted PP xx

I was thinking today that I would love to go into labour tonight, so LO is born on the 12th. I know due dates aren't accurate, but I've got used to the idea of her birthday being the 12.12, and it has a nice ring to it. :)

That probably sounds really silly though lol.


Whats for dinner tonight then girls?


----------



## claralouise

am having jacket potatoe beans n cheese carnt be bothered do do owt else, guna jump in bath now wash me hair n try n feal human again.

just keep an eye on it PP :dust:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Tonight we're having what I said we were having last night (spicy chilli chicken, cajun roast potatoes, carrots and peas) as last night we ordered a curry because I wanted to try a spicy one. Total waste of money though! I asked for it spicy and it was about the same strength as a korma :hissy:


----------



## Poloma

:hugs: PP

Tonight were having bangers and mash :happydance: with lashings of thick gravy yummy yummy xXx


----------



## Tiff

Ooh, that's exciting PP. I'd call if anything else, I mean that's what the midwives are there for, right?

Got back from my non stress test, Baby Girl's heartrate wasn't as high as it normally was (normally it's at least above 160) and it dipped down to 60bpm at a few points, scared the livin' daylights out of me that's for sure! The nurses and doctors didn't seem overly concerned with it though so I'm going to trust their judgement. Freaky!

Dinner tonight is whole wheat rigatoni and tomato sauce. If I'm feeling up to it, I might do some garlic bread for OH. I can't have any, as it'd be too many carbs for me. Siiiiiiiiiigh.

Sarahkka - I totally empathize with you. I feel like a raging hormonal bull in the china shop.

UV - Your LO is so cute!!!!! I didn't see any threads or anything, I'm going to hunt for them once I finish this post.

Awww, yay for more December babes! :dance:


----------



## Tiff

Okay, and how awesome is that about Sophie??? :happydance:

Another December babe is on the way!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I'm gate-crashing, i'm an honoury December Mum anyhoo 

How are you all holding up? So excited the December babes are coming thick and fast.

Even more excited Sophie is finally in labour :D She's been miserable for days i'm so pleased for her. My phone is literally attached to my hand.


----------



## nessajane

yay for sophie :) another december mum down!!

Dinner for me tonight is gammon with cheesy mash and plum tomotoes!! x x


----------



## polo_princess

YAY for Sophie :happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I started crying reading Vicky's thread because I was so happy for Sophie because she's been so miserable lately.

Then it turned into me sobbing into OH because another December 12th Mummy is having her LO and I've had pain and general crapiness for weeks and all my symptoms are gone now. I've had nothing all week and I feel so jealous. I feel awful now for crying about it and being horrible.


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Awww hunny, you're not being horrible! You're tired and emotionally drawn out, it's completely understandable! It's super hard to watch other people who were due around the same time as you to be going into labour. Guaranteed if I'm in the same boat I'm going to be bawling my eyes out as well.

:hugs: :hugs: I hope you're next, hun!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Bless you Tyff I just welled up again reading that. :blush: Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

No problem hun! It's the truth :) 

I'm really bad for doing the same thing, my OH gets upset with me and wonders why I put myself through stuff like this. I tell him it's not me, it's the hormones, lol. They certainly can make one feel really low at times!


----------



## nessajane

Big hugs rafwife :hugs: i hope things start for you soon hun x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey ladies i just thought i'd prop on and give you some pics of Aidan

https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-g...pictures-aidan-james-knowles.html#post1232785

Yay for sophei :dance:

And big hugs :hug: rafwife. I completely understand where you are coming from sweetheart. I really hope it's not long for you now :hug:
xx


----------



## polo_princess

We're all getting deserted ladies lol.

Congrats again heather aidan is so cute :)


----------



## Tiff

I know! Soon it's just going to be a few of us here. You all have to come back here from time to time to say hi and whatnot! :cry:


----------



## Sarahkka

Just got back from my prenatal appointment and my lovely lovely doctor gave me a cervical sweep.
She said I'm 1 cm dilated and about 50% effaced (which could mean labour anytime or another few weeks, just like every other small sign I've had), but anyway, she offered to give me the sweep and I barely waited for her to close the door before my pants and undies were flying through the air and I was up on the table!
And as soon as we got home, I forced my husband to give me a rigorous prostaglandin injection!
heh heh.
I think he is a little frightened of me these days. He's a wise man, and didn't argue.
And I am about to go out and find the biggest burger and fries possible to test the "big meal to bring on labour" theory.
Right after I have a nap.
Oh, and happily, baby is still in a great position, not posterior again as I had feared. He's just very very active and is obviously a strong little guy, as I feel like I am being battered from the inside.
It's a full moon tonight, isn't it?
That should help some of us along.
Please come out baby!


----------



## polo_princess

lmao sarah i think im going to try that one tonight see if it gets anything going :)


----------



## Tiff

I've got an internal at my dr's appt tomorrow so :sex: isn't on the menu for tonight unfortunately. I told OH to watch out afterwards though ;)

I'm not so sure on the big meal aspect. I've eaten huge meals and nothing has happened. Although finally caved and started drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea. I'm still worried it'll do harm, but if it did I can't see so many midwives recommending it.

Granted, I've done some research on it as well, and everything I read says that it will NOT help induce labour, but will tone your uterus so when you're pushing it'll make it more effective.


----------



## claralouise

Morning ladies

sophie should have her baby by now

rafwife~ your time will be here soon hunny :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## claralouise

happy DD for

~rafwife 
~Pebbles 
~ClaireLou

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Just in case you ladies didn't know yet, Sophie's baby boy Leo is here!!!! :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## nessajane

Morning girls!

Happy Due Date Rafwife, Pebbles & ClaireLou :dust::dust: XX


----------



## Poloma

:happydance: for Sophie!!!!!! and she was worried about going overdue! :rofl:
:hugs: Rafwife sending you lots of :dust:

:rofl: I never have prob's getting my man to give me a prostaglandin infusion! he's delighted I even feel up for it! last two preg's I never wanted :sex: :blush:

Fingers crossed for some more Dec babies soon xXx


----------



## Michy

Congrats Sophie :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Good morning ladies! Congrats to Sophie! :happydance: So cute that their little man was right on time!

How is everyone feeling today? I've got my 38th week appt today, going to do an internal to see if I'm progressing at all. Fat chance, IMO... I've had NO signs whatsoever that something might be on the move! 

One thing that's bugging me, is yesterday my right eye (at the corner, opposite side of where your tear ducts are) was kinda sore, and it hurt to look around. This morning when I got up all under my eye is swollen (but not red) except for the same corner, however now it hurts everytime I blink, and the corner is all red and irritated.

Not sure if this is a pregnancy thing or I've somehow irritated it? Argh. Like I'm not uncomfortable enough as it is! :hissy:


----------



## polo_princess

Happy DD for all ladies that are due today :happydance:

And congrats to Soph :cloud9:

Tyff i wouldnt worry about drinking the RLT, ive been drinking it since 36/37 weeks and it hasnt done a thing, it supposedly helps to tone your uterus to help you in the second stage of labour, not so much to actually get you to go into labour.

Hope everyone else is doing well!! :hugs:

Ive just been and had my nails cut off, they were mega mega long and now i feel really weird without them. I havent had short nails for years, so if my spelling is pants for a few days youll know why :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tiff

I used to get my nails done all the time as well, I totally know what you mean about it being weird when they first get taken off! 

Well, anything that'll help any stage of labour is A-OK for me!


----------



## Han

Congratulations to Sophie - great news considering how worried she was about going overdue!

Happy due dates to those due today.

Has anyone heard from Anja - maybe her baby is here!

x x


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Congratulations on the arrival of tha beautiful babies and happy DD's ladies.

Had my MW appointment yesterday and she said she'll be suprised if I havent had bub by monday. He's all engaged and ready to go. This would be utterly fantastic but I have to go to leicester tomorrow to pick up a pram, and I have to wait till next friday for workmen to install a new fire, combi boiler and full radiation system. *Cries*

To make matters worse we went along to my sons school christingle service last night and I was sat in front of an adorable little baby who took an immediate shine to me. Really made me want to see my bub. *sigh*


----------



## Sarahkka

Argh!
I'm still pregnant!
I had all sorts of exciting tinges and pains last night and now nothing!!!
$%6!!!!!!
I'm going to go clean the house again. Angrily, of course.
I have one faint hope: we have a massive snowstorm about to hit - surely baby will choose impassable roads and driving snow as the prefect time to arrive?


----------



## polo_princess

I see everyone else right near the end is getting just as impatient as me lol.

Coooooome on babies get out before christmas and you might get some presents :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Which December Mummies are overdue now? Myself, Han and Clairelou....anyone else?


----------



## danimarie

went to see the consultant today as i had a few worries about going overdue! was told to try not to worry and see my midwife in a week, but he gave me a sweep :wacko: so hopefully this might get things moving.
good luck everyone


----------



## nessajane

evening girls,

How is everyone? any body have any nice plans tonight or this weekend?

xfactor final tomoro :happydance: but what am i going to watch now on saturday nights :cry:

Home alone again tonight OH has his xmas do tonight in bath so ill be picking a very drunken man up tonight from the train station!! 

Ive wrapped all my xmas shopping today :happydance: so im done all i need to do now is wash babies clothes and thats it.. im then ready for his arrival!!

Rafwife how are you holding up? any signs of LO coming soon? x x


----------



## polo_princess

Hopefully Nessa i'll be too busy after next weekend lol, im dying to find out who's going to win, i really want JLS to win theyre so cute lol.

Rafwife we havent got anyone majorly overdue yet have we? No ones gone so far as to need an induction which i guess is good!


----------



## nessajane

fingers crossed Holly you dont go overdue!! Have you got that ' feeling' of when you think mini pp is coming??


----------



## Tiff

Hello ladies!

Back from my appointment! I'm 1cm dialated (LOL) and my cervix is thinning, so my doctor has gone ahead and booked me in for an induction on the 19th of December! 

Can't believe in a week or so I'm going to be a Mom! Soooo excited! Have had a bit of bleeding from the internal that he did, but so far I'm no worse for wear. Just on :cloud9: right now!


----------



## claralouise

i think i will be the last one to drop:cry: i may even end up a jan mum.

midwife got me all geared up on weds when she said bubs was engaged and she doesnt expect me by weekend, but every symptom doesnt last so im just ignoring them now, im fed up of getting my hopes up justfor it to be a false alarm, can u tell im just really fed up now:cry:


----------



## claralouise

awww congrats tyff everyones getting sections or being induced b4 xmas


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Good luck to all you remaining December mummies :D


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats Tyff, im not jealous *honest* lol

Nope Nessa nothing, i honestly dont think she's going to come anytime soon, i just have this feeling im going to go well overdue, so no doubt i'll be one of the last to go and possibly even a Jan mummy if it comes to being induced :(


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> Rafwife we havent got anyone majorly overdue yet have we? No ones gone so far as to need an induction which i guess is good!

Nope, we've all been really lucky so far! Let's hope it continues and none of us need induced and we all go beforehand. :)



nessajane said:


> Rafwife how are you holding up? any signs of LO coming soon? x x

Nope, nothing! I'm feeling better about it now that I've had a good moan though. I guess I was just getting far too hormonal about it all.

Congrats on finishing your xmas shopping and wrapping though - very organised! I haven't yet. 



I was just thinking, do most hospitals prefer to get inductions out of the way before xmas? I read in another thread that xmas is the worst time to be in hospital as it's so busy with emergencies. 2 weeks over my due date is boxing day. Will have to ask my MW on Wednesday but I'm guessing they'd want me in before xmas eve.


----------



## nessajane

You watch girls we'll all be in hospital over christmas eating lovely hospital christmas dinner :sick: xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello remaining mummies to be!

Congratulations recently popped Dec ladies!

I'm still keeping tabs on this thread to see how you are all getting on. Glad to see you are holding up the tea-discussions! Hope you're all ok, it's so hard at the end! But so soon!!!!


----------



## Poloma

Im getting the January feeling too Louise!! If past performances are anything to go by :rofl: Dp reckons I will have baby on the 5th Jan :hissy: 

Good News Tyff! 

Im gonna be lost without Xfactor on a Sat night! I wonder what will be on in its place????

Going to put the Xmas decorations up over the weekend, thats about all I have planned though!

Whats for tea ladies??????


----------



## Tiff

Thanks ladies! 

Sorry to all of those who arn't feeling so great... makes me feel bad for being so excited for my stuff going on when you guys are overdue!

:cry:


----------



## Michy

My goodness I feel massive today, like he is going to fall out!!!!!!!!!!

Have just had yummy mexican tonight, nice and spicy!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm feeling happy again as something happened. :)

My bump has dropped! :happydance:

I'm still not feeling anything, but my bump is very noticeably much further down and not as round. At least something is happening!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Tyff said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Sorry to all of those who arn't feeling so great... makes me feel bad for being so excited for my stuff going on when you guys are overdue!
> 
> :cry:

Nooo don't feel bad! I was only feeling rubbish because I've no no symptoms or signs and everything in the past seemed to be for nothing. Not because people are going before me. :) :hugs:


----------



## claralouise

ive got an xmas guide already lol

20th dec for one night only variety show and mission imposible 2
sat 27th foyles war and itl b alrite on the night ~ crap night~


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey ladies

How are you all doing??. I really hope you all get your LO's soon.

Sending you all lots of labour dust :dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## Nemo and bump

hi ladies. Rubberchick uk cant get online at moment as her internet is down but she wants me to send you her love and she doesn't like not knowing who is popping and what everyone is having for tea.. X


----------



## nessajane

rafwife - lets hope its a sign things will start soon for you!!

Hey heather!! congrats again on lil aidan :) how you finding being a mummy??

Rubberchick bless her..that made me chuckle about what we are having for tea!! x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thank you nessa. I'm loving every mintue of it. It's tiring but it's so worth it :D
xx


----------



## Angelmouse

Hey Nessajane we're section buddies. :D

MMMmm hospital xmas dinner, yum yum. :sick: 

PP you'll be having Mini before I have Bubble, that's the rules! :lol:


----------



## nessajane

i bet it is heather, he's sooo adorable!! you must be so proud x x

hey angelmouse :wave: so we are :D 
Christmas day in hospital for you too then :( x x


----------



## maria26pc

I had my 38th week appointment today and still no significant dilation. Doc said baby is nicely positioned though and said that I am may be close to 1cm dilated which he says is nothing much. He said that the baby is getting too comfy inside and told me I can give her a few gentle pokes once in a while.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I've never once had an internal at any of my MW appointments. It's funny how things are so different in different areas.


----------



## maria26pc

I have started getting my internals from the 36th week. Till then there was none. It hurt badly last week and it was a different doc. Today it was my regular gynecologist and it went smoothly.


----------



## Brockie

rafwife said:


> I've never once had an internal at any of my MW appointments. It's funny how things are so different in different areas.

I was just thinking the same thing hon!!!

was desperate for MW to have a little look and see if all these pains tightenings are doing anything, but she never mentioned an internal xx all she said this week was she couldn't even feel babys head anymore its so far down and she didn't think it would be long - but i want a specific day and time!!:rofl:

been loosing my plug for about a week but nothing yet!

not long ladies xxxx


----------



## claralouise

morning girls, oh my i feal so lazy just got up lol im usually up about 6ish, anyoone else been really tired lately? 

was having BH again last night had a weird sensation in my cervix tho it felt like i was being stabed from inside out was very painful going to call MW in a bit see if she has any ideas what it was as i had the same pain a few times in the night aswel

:dust::dust: for everyone espec rafwife lets get this baby out for you hun

Louise xx


----------



## Poloma

Morning! 

Well I have had the grand total of 2 1/2 hours sleep! :hissy:
I didnt get to bed till gone midnight (watching CSI) only to be woken by Noah at 1am :saywhat: He didnt go back to sleep till around 5am! Dont know what the problem was, he was just wide awake!
Then Dp's alarm goes off at 6.30 :hissy:

What sleep I did get was made up of seriously freaky pregnancy dreams!!!
I could see baby's face and hands pushing on my tummy! and people kept comming over to me to see and feel him, I think its cause he's done nothing but wriggle all night too!!! And they were taking bets on who could get me to go into labour :-({|=

Hope you ladies had a better night than me????


----------



## polo_princess

rafwife said:


> I've never once had an internal at any of my MW appointments. It's funny how things are so different in different areas.

Me either, in my notes it says that they dont do internals at antenatal appointments, but i still plan to pester the mw on monday for one :)

Poloma my night wasnt much better, went to bed around midnight and spent a good couple of hours tossing and turning, and then as usual i kept waking for what felt like every 5 minutes :hissy:

Have no idea what the plan is for today, OH is at work until lunchtimem dont really want to go out anywhere too far the wind here is madness, my bloody letterbox was banging all night long :hissy:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

OMG, Babieees! :D I'll have to read all about them another day. But congrats to all thats had babies :) x 

Sorry I havent been online. I had Lexie Mae on the 10/12/08. As you all know I was having pains since Sunday. Had them all Monday and midwife said it was just effacement pains. So I left it. Tuesday was the same. Went in at 9pm. Only to be told I was 4-5cm! Ha ha. I will write it all when I have time to come on. :) But I went in at 9pm I had her at 2:39am. So 5 hrs :) Less than an hour pushing! & I'll say one thing to those who are scared of labour - it is nothing! I was suprised how easi it was. Nothing compared to what people say. x Oh here u go :) My princess. 

https://img116.imageshack.us/img116/1381/socutepp9.jpg
https://img261.imageshack.us/img261/125/image001az0.jpg
https://img261.imageshack.us/img261/image001az0.jpg/1/w240.png
https://img261.imageshack.us/img261/4746/image005hi0.jpg


----------



## claralouise

AWWWWWWWWWWW CONGRATULATIONS HUN we were all wonderig where you was. awww what a princess shes so cute congrats again hun im glad you had a gd time of it lol

Louise


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I know, I said i'd come on when I had her, but I've been so occupied with her lol. :) I'll try get on in next few days and read all about the other babys. :p x 

Good luck to those due soon x x


----------



## danni2609

Congrats shes gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations Donna! :happydance: She is Gorgeous xXx Well Done xXx


----------



## nessajane

Donna congratulations!! she lovely hun!! well done :)
sounds like you had a really good labour!! 
x x


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats Donna, i was wondering if she had put in an appearance yet!! shes gorgeous :)


----------



## Brockie

Congrats Donna!!! thought you may have had her by now well done:happydance:


----------



## Angelmouse

She looks like she's settling right in at home. :D

Congratulations. :flower:


----------



## Angelmouse

nessajane said:


> hey angelmouse :wave: so we are :D
> Christmas day in hospital for you too then :( x x

Yep, but at least I don't have to deal with the in laws. :lol: 

We do our Yule thing on the 21st anyway so it works out quite well. :D I'm planning tobe home on Boxing day anyway so it wont be too bad; I always prefer Boxing day anyway, all the frantic silliness is over and in general I'm pissed up by 11am! :rofl: Not this year sadly but at least I'll have my family waiting on me hand and foot. :blush:

This'll be my 3rd section Nessa so if there's anything you're a bit fuzzy on and would like to chat about feel free. :D

*********

I feel well dodgy today, all sick and shaky. :( I woke up with a headache in the middle of the night and still have it now even tho I took paracetamol ](*,) and all my joints ache. My son has been a little bugger all day too. He's now screaming his head off coz I told him to put his trains away before lunch. :roll:


----------



## Michy

Huge congrats Donna, she is totally gorgeous :cloud9:

Angelmouse so sorry you are feeling rough, I've got a cold too, have actually taken 2 paracetamol today, which is very unlike me.


I'm very excited because my best friends waters went at 2am and she is in labour now, so her little girl should be here by the end of the day or at least tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Congrats Donna! She's gorgeous!!!! :cloud9:

Any more babies? It's almost the first thing I think of when I wake up in the mornings, aside from needing to get up and go to the washroom, lol. What's everyone got planned for today?

OH and I are going to be doing the finishing touches on the nursery, that we said we were going to do awhile ago but started procrastinating on. While going over things I realized there's a crapload of stuff we don't have yet, so we'll run around and grab those things tomorrow.

I think OH's parents may stop by for a visit today as well, not quite sure!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh wow, congrats Donna, she is gorgeous :happydance: We were all wondering how you were getting on! Can't wait to read your birth story. :)


----------



## maria26pc

Congrats Donna.......for the gorgeous baby and quick labor


----------



## Sarahkka

Yay Donna and Baby Lexie!
I'd like a labour just like that, please!
Well done!
And what a lovely child!
Wee Aidan is also a very cute little man, Heather!
December mummies make good-lookin' babies, I think!

Well, still pregnant.
But I'm now in single digits.
Not sure if that's cause for celebration given my current state of wild impatience.
But, baby is being very kicky and active and I'm not even at my due date, so maybe I should just chill out.
I have lots of projects around the house to finish and I just started a 1000-piece jigsaw puzzle last night. I'll do it while bouncing on my ball and maybe that will jiggle some sense into baby.
On the other hand, he may have heard the weather report this morning (-39 celsius with wind chill) and is very wisely choosing the womb?
I have lots of errands to run, too.
I must say though, that I have been pretty uncomfortable for the past week or so. My joints and muscles are really sore. Turning over in bed requires proper alignment and my whole body to push in coordination or my bump really hurts. Same with getting up if I've been sitting on the floor or in any one position for awhile. Quite painful.
Otherwise, some contractions last night that I scoffingly barely gave BH status and nuttin' else.
sigh.
Patience is a virtue
Patience is a virtue
Patience is a virtue


----------



## katix333

whats happened to mom and peanutbean?! pleaase dont tell me she's had her baby too, i dont wanna be the last december 9th mommy! :hissy::cry:xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congratulations Donna :D
xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

katix333 said:


> whats happened to mom and peanutbean?! pleaase dont tell me she's had her baby too, i dont wanna be the last december 9th mommy! :hissy::cry:xxx

I think momandpeanut is in labour now.. it said on facebook earlier she was having contractions 10mins apart.


----------



## claralouise

yeh mom and peanut bean and anja have both been quiet.
wonder if we have 2 more babies!!!

well i had to go to unit again, i phoned mw about the stabbing pain and was advised to go in. not dilated but very swollen down there and when mw did internal she could feal babys head pushing down thats how thin my cervix is. 
just a waiting game still i guess at least i know what the pain is now and hes moved his hand away from his head, thanks god i was really worring about going into labour with it up there.

:dust::dust: for everyone 

Louise xxxx


----------



## polo_princess

They were off to a slow start but now we've got babies coming out everywhere :rofl:

Im still here im afraid ladies, had a crappy neckache all day :( Chinese take away for us tonight and watching X Factor.

Glad you manged to get some answers Clara!!

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Huge congratulations Donna!!!


----------



## momandpeanut

hey ladies !!

Im still here !! I carnt believe there is so much to catch up on since my computer broke last sunday !! 

A huge congratulations to all the beautiful babies born !

Im currently at home having what im hoping and praying are full on contractions (im saying hoping and praying because i keep expecting them to stop lol !) .They are down to about 5 mins apart and bloody killing but im still hanging on at home for as long as i can ! Me and the OH are going to have some dinner and see what the next couple of hours bring !


----------



## danni2609

Good luck hope little one comes soon!


----------



## polo_princess

Good luck M&P hope its not much longer for you hun :)


----------



## claralouise

good luck mom and peanut hope this is it for you hun


----------



## Pyrrhic

How exciting M&P - hope this is it for you! :happydance:

I don't want to jinx it, but I've had tightenings and BH most of today. Nothing regular, but hopefully it will kick something off in the next couple of days before I'm due in for my sweep. :)


----------



## claralouise

woohooo you aswel my god babies are popping out fast now lol at this rate they will all be here by xmas lol


----------



## pinkfairy

hi,
congratulations everyone who has had their babies!

ive been getting strong Bh a hour apart all night so hopefully things will kick off for me soon!!!


----------



## ClaireLou

hope this is it for you momandpeanut. I was due yest and been having pink discharge all day and regular tightenings, hope this is it for me too.


----------



## maria26pc

I am having terrible pain under my breasts since noon. Started off under the right breast, and gradually spread to the other side as well. Its quite sharp and it isnt spreading downwards. No idea what it is!!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

My parents have *finally* decided what they want to be called as grandparents! yay! :happydance: Mum is going to be Maimeó (pronounced mam-o) and Dad will be Papa.


----------



## Tiff

That's great Nic! 

I'm still not sure what my parents want to be called. I think my Mom is going to be "Nanny" and my Dad will be "Poppy". 

I can't say that I'm a fan of what they've picked, but it's their right I suppose, lol.


----------



## Poloma

Fingers crossed for you M&P!!!!!!
and :dust::dust: for the due and over due ladies xXx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I've just had a lavender and clary sage bath. Take note girls, don't have one if you're alone. I am feeling so zoned out right now. It's crazy. A few minutes in I was feeling sooo sleepy.


----------



## momandpeanut

Evening ladies , hope everyone is doing ok ??

Im starting to struggle a little now the contractions are getting really painful , ive spoken to the hospital and they just said wait until the contractions are either 3 mins apart or i carnt take the pain anymore !! Ive had 3 baths and taken paracetomol so im doing the best i can at the minmute !

Ive sent my oh to bed for a while as hes not feeling to good so im going to try and hang on a little longer !


----------



## claralouise

aww Goodluck momand peanut, hope this is it hunny xx


----------



## danimarie

good luck momandpeanut 
well its my due date today :happydance:

but no signs of riley wanting to make an apearance :baby:
its my youngest sons birthday a week today and i really dont want to be in hospital on his birthday, but it would be the best pressie for him as the kids are so excited.


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats Anja and Sophie and good luck m&p - she's on her way to hospital!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Very exciting for M&P. :happydance:

Happy DD danimarie! :)


How are we today ladies? Our poor December thread is slipping further back now there are less Mummies in it. It was nearly on the second page yesterday. :shock:


----------



## polo_princess

Happy DD Danimarie :)

Hope everything goes ok for M&P!!

Tell me about it Rafwife its slooooowly getting quieter and quieter, but never fear one of the top spammers *cough* i mean posters ;) is part of the Dec mummies club so it wont get left behind too much LOL.

Had a bit of a quiet one last night my neck was in agony and it started to spread down my left arm too so i went to bed as it was the only place i could get comfy without my neck killing me. On the baby front still no signs and only 4 days left to go :(

Whats everyone up to today? Might pop and see my mum too got some blankets and stuff for mini pp to drop off!!


----------



## Sophie1205

Hello December Mummys!!
Just wanted to give you all lots of :dust: :dust:

Hang in there ladies!!! But as hard it as it sounds, enjoy your last few days/weeks being pregnant. I wish I would have enjoyed it more hehe. But I have my little baby to enjoy now too.

Really ladies hang in there, best of luck to you all!!

xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Hey Sophie! Congrats again and thanks for the very much wanted labour dust! Hopefully it won't be long now....


----------



## Michy

Blimey, my baby feels soooo heavy now, I just couldn't get comfortable last night, tmi but my bits feel bruised like his head is really wedged in there!!!!

I'm looking forward to him being out now, it's gettting uncomfortable!


----------



## Sophie1205

It wont be long Rafwife. Its soo worth every second of the horrible-ness of pregnancy. 
I wish I would have enjoyed the last few weeks a bit more rather than moaning but I know its hard. I miss my bump already! lol 

xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm feeling SO ill today. I wonder if it's the curry I had last night? lol. I felt like I was going to pass out when OH and I went shopping earlier. 

What's everyone been up to today? I've just been pottering around LOs nursery trying to get the last bits and pieces sorted out. Still have things to hang on the walls and curtains to go up but we're almost there. :)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Good luck girls. :) x


----------



## katix333

u need to change your sig donna! good luck momandpeanut. i have officially been left behind :hissy: xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

You miss your bump Sophie? You're crazy! You know I have actually forgotten the whole being pregnant and giving birth thing altogether. I can hardly believe it but it's like the past 9 months is just a blur that never really happened and my life started on 28th Nov!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Any update on M&P?

katix, hopefully it won't be long for you now! :dust:

No idea what my LO thinks she's doing today but she is _hurting_ me. Every time she moves it hurts. Blegh.


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I miss my bump too! A lot actually!

Good luck you December Mummy's lot's of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Poloma

Oh My God Nesting is Killing Me! :rofl:
Had a busy day today

Spent 45 mins on hands and knee's replacing the heating element on our cooker! then cleaning it, at least it means we can cook Xmas Dinner now!

Put up Xmas Tree and decorations, only to have Abbi pull the tree over three times and pull off loads of baubles! :rofl: Kids eh????

Fitted the replacment basket onto my P&T pushchair (not easy with two toddlers "helping!")

Done the usual cooking, cleaning, hoovering and washing... oh and entertaining two toddlers in between!

Im just about done in and my back is killing me right now :hissy:

Not sure I like this nesting malarky!

How is everyone else today??
Any update yet on M&P???


----------



## Tiff

Hello ladies!

I am officially beat! OH and I just got back from doing last min running around and whatnot. Trying to get everything in place before Thursday and maaaaan, my feet are KILLING me!

Got all the stuff now that we need for Baby Girl, plus picked up last min gifts for my grandparents (I forgot about them! :dohh: ) and then grabbed some registry items for a friend of ours who's due in February. Did groceries and a tour of the mall as well... did I mention my feet hurt? lol

Awesome for M&P! Hope she goes quick!


----------



## marah_rn

congratulations donna. she is so pretty. 

PP - how are we doing at the list? Are you keeping tract of mommies who had their babies? 

Went to the hospital last Friday as my LO wasn't moving at all since i woke up early morning till around 1130. Rang the hosp. and they asked me to go in to be checked. I was hooked on CTG for 30 mins. Everything was fine but i still didn't feel any kick. They gave me lunch with ice cream and guess what? LO moved (joyfully :rofl:) I was so relieved and delighted. They discharge me thereafter.

Going to my 39th (ish) week appointment tomorrow ...will have the section on thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## polo_princess

Blimey Tyff and Poloma i dont know how you can have all the energy to do all that stuff, well done!!

Think i've got the list up to date Marah, unless anyone else has popped and i've missed it. We seem to have a lot of overdue ladies looking from the list though? We havent heard from quite a few of them either.


----------



## Pyrrhic

:shock: Tyff and Poloma. You two are crazy :rofl: I am totally drained of all energy right now.


----------



## Pyrrhic

From the first page, nickyb, winterbaby08 and pebbles have had their babies. Not sure of the others.


----------



## Sarahkka

Still pregnant.
And not feeling very zen about it at all.
Was up most of the night with horrendous indigestion after deciding to have very spicey food to get baby moving.
It got something moving all right!
Still feeling thoroughly nasty.
And nesty.
It's so freakin' cold out here, so I'm just going to stay in and work on house projects. I will definitely be needing a nap or two today.
I plan to tackle our office. A few hours of sorting things will hopefully soothe the savage beast that I have once again become.
Thanks to all the Dec mums who are popping back in to encourage us! I t really does help to hear how worth it all of this is.
Michy and rafwife, I too feel internally bruised and battered. these babies are STRONG at this stage and they can do some damage! My whole groin has been aching and generally miserable for awhile now.
But I could handle all of this if just knew how much longer I had to wait. Argh!


----------



## PeanutBean

No news on Kelly yet. Hope it's all going well! Also hope I'll be able to post some happy news tomorrow morning! Night all.


----------



## bambikate

hello ladies hope you are all ok just sending some :hugs: and :dust: to my fellow December Mummies x x


----------



## marah_rn

Thanks Kate. How is the little one doing?

PP - thanks for keeping track


----------



## bambikate

good thanks marah - had a couple of tough nights getting used to being parents and lack of sleep etc but really enjoying it :D x x


----------



## Sophie1205

PeanutBean said:


> You miss your bump Sophie? You're crazy! QUOTE]
> 
> 
> haha! i know! I moaned about it so much when I was pregnant but I miss it soo much now.
> 
> Just wanted to say good luck again ladies :dust:
> 
> I miss being pregnant and chatting to you lot!
> 
> 
> xxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I love seeing all your new avatars :cloud9: Can't believe as little as a couple of weeks ago those LOs were all snug inside their Mummies!

How are the yet-to-pop Mummies doing tonight? I've just had another clary sage bath but still no signs for me. I'm back to feeling fine though after my hormonal blips this week. I'm just concentrating on looking forward to my MW appointment on Wednesday and if she comes before then, then so much the better! :)


----------



## Tiff

I'm beat. I totally pushed it too much today, lol... but unfortunately it needed to be done! We're at 4 days or so until Friday and OH is working right up until Thursday so he can take Friday off. 

I keep thinking that it's not real and it's not going to happen... like someone's going to call and say "Oh, there was a mistake" or something like that, lol. The only annoying thing now is friends/family asking the same questions over and over. I truly thought I was going to bypass all that!

:hissy:


----------



## claralouise

Morning everyone!!!!

as you can prob see by the time am up early, been having very strong bh all night and cudnt stand laying there awake so ive got 
up done some washing and am sat here drinking hot choc hoping it will send me back to the land of nod.

rafwife i had a clary sage bath last night also omg i couldnt get out of the bath i was so relaxed.
How are you holding up? your baby is defo very snug but just look at kate and how fast she went i hope your the same.

Any news on m&p??

poloma ive already said you can use some of your energy here if you want lol

well today im going to wash all the baby clothes and bedding, and try and chill. OH is off work so he can take kids to school i so cannot wait till friday when they break up for 2 weeks altho that means the last few pressies i have to buy i need to get this week, so it means a trip to town:cry:

:dust::dust::dust: to all 

xxxxLouisexxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Morning everyone, another one up early :(

Got an early mw appt this morning so thought i hadnt better go back to bed otherwise i wont get up lol.

Still nothing from Angelmouse or M&P? Hopefully we'll hear today that their LO's are here safe and sound!!


----------



## ClaireLou

Hi. i am still waiting too. was due 12th. am 3 days over. i have it in my head LO will come wed as my last one was due fri and came wed. Had lots of bloody show over last few days and period pain low down, lots regular BH's quite uncomfortable so hopefully things are getting ready to start anytime soon...one hopes anyway...


----------



## momandpeanut

Hey ladies , im still here !!!

Im still at home and the contractions have gone all over the place although they do feel alot more painful !! Not sure how much longer before i have to give in and go get some pain relief from the hospital !!

Hope everyone is doing ok !! xxx


----------



## Tiff

Angelmouse had her little guy! Liam I think his name is. Michy didn't know how to change the title in the thread to say it was updated. :)

Oh my word. I am dying! Getting really uncomfortable pains 'down there', but I don't think its contractions or anything. Just really hurts to move, once I'm sitting somewhere then it's not so bad. It huuuuuuuuurts... lol. I'm such a wimp when it comes to pain!

This sucks. :hissy:


----------



## Michy

Yes Angelmouse has had her little liam!:cloud9:

Can anyone tell me how to change the title to say updated? I'm so crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiff

When you hit the edit button, at the bottom you'll see "Go Advanced", it'll take you to how the screen normally looks when you're posting a new thread.

Once in that, you'll be able to edit the title. Hope that helps! :D


----------



## Michy

Oh thanks hunni, will try now!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hello!
Joining the insomniacs' club!
I went to bed way too early as I was so tired from not getting enough sleep the night before last, and now I seem to be establishing a pattern.
Not much to report!
Odd twinges and cramps occasionally, but hardly worth mentioning.
Still have horrible indigestion.
I got away with an almost symptom-free pregnancy until these last few weeks - now I'm getting every miserable symptom at once!
Okay, warm milk and back to bed.

M&P, hoping things start to progress!
You are a trooper!
Hang in there!


----------



## Michy

Thanks Tyff, so easy when you know how, have done it!! xx


----------



## polo_princess

Afternoon ladies, im back from my 40wk appt, all is well although mini pp has gone slightly back to back. Saw a different mw today as i was just a drop in clinic rather than at my GP's surgery.

Think im going to spend the afternoon wrapping some more pressies, have only got today and tomorrow on my own and then OH is off work so need to make sure his pressies are all done and wrapped so he cant peek :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Michy, an easier was is to double click next to the thread title. :)

ClaireLou, hope things are starting for you! All sounds like you're having good signs that things are starting. :dust:

M&P- hope things progress for you!



claralouise said:


> rafwife i had a clary sage bath last night also omg i couldnt get out of the bath i was so relaxed.
> How are you holding up? your baby is defo very snug but just look at kate and how fast she went i hope your the same.

It's mental, isn't it? I cannot believe how relaxed I was after! I never put that much faith in oils. At Holland and Barrett you can get energising oils too. Might look at getting one for labour just in case it drags on.

No news from me today. Nothing is happening today either! I've decided I'm going to clean the house though, as she'll be here sometime in the next week I imagine and the last thing I'll want to do is clean. Actually, the last thing I want to do now is clean! ah well.


----------



## Tiff

No probs Michy! :hugs:

Awww, Rafwife... I know what you mean. I don't have much ambition to do anything, especially since I totally overdid it yesterday. Ugh! 

Thread sure is getting quiet.... :cry: I miss everyone posting daily. :(


----------



## polo_princess

I know Tyff i cant believe how many mummies have gone already!! This time next week you'll be gone though too, along with Rafwife. Saying that we are halfway through the month now, where has that gone?

I on the other hand have a feeling im going to be here for a long while yet :(


----------



## Michy

I don't think you will PP, I think she will be here before Chrimbo :cloud9:

I'll have to join the January mums thread seeing as I am due the 31st and I bet he is late!!!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Tyff, we might go at the same time :) I reckon I'll go after my sweep as I'm not even getting any niggles atm.

PP I think you'll have her before xmas too. I reckon just before...like the 23rd.


----------



## Tiff

That's true, PP. I still think we need to have a December Mums thread somewhere in the post-natal forums, so we can keep up with each other's little ones. I know the November Mums made a Facebook Group to keep in touch with... anyone down with that?

However, it's only on Facebook. At least we're all on here (for the most part) daily. :)


----------



## Tiff

It's possible Nic! Although I'm still unsure if it's even real. I keep thinking I'm going to get a call or something and them say that there's been a mistake, or the hospital is too busy and I won't be induced on Friday, lol.

Not sure why I keep thinking that!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I made a December Mummies thread in baby and toddler for us already. :)


----------



## Tiff

Oooh really? *goes to gatecrash*


:rofl:


----------



## Poloma

Hello Ladies 

Were losing bump's daily now!!

Had my Mw appointment today and all is well :happydance: though she keeps measuring my bump about 2 - 3 weeks behind, Im happy as baby is active with a good strong heartbeat.
Go to see her again on the 29th IF nothings happened before then and she said she would give me a sweep :happydance:

Dp is going to pick his mum up on Tues and taking the kids with him, should be home Thurs evening. Bliss two whole days to myself :happydance: looking forward to doing absolutly nothing, whats the betting lil one decides to turn up when Im home alone :rofl:

Hope for those getting niggles they turn into somthing for you xXx


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Hope everyones well and happy.

God knows what the hell lurgy I've managed to pick up but I feel ruddy awful.:cry:
Just wish I could relax in a nice oil infused bath but I dont dare do anything that might start labour till I'm rid of these germs and the house is finally warm.
Hope it's just a cold and not flu.


----------



## claralouise

i think that bath made me too spaced out last night i nipped to town to get sum more cheep nighties from primark for hospital (my bag is now complete), got home about 11 and ive just woken up lol i feal so lazy sleeping all day. now i dont feal with.

ekkk my bump has dropped aswel, on the possitive side i can breath woohooo no more feet under my ribs on the neg i carnt do my trousers up now lol

congrats angelmouse on the birth of your son.

PP i bet mini pp will turn up xmas eve

mrs nesbit i bet you have that cold everyone had a few weeks back its rotten hun hope you get well soon.


:dust::dust::dust: to ALL!!!!!

xxxLouisexxx


----------



## Hayley83

Hello Everyone hope your all well, i'm due in 4 days but its really dragging!
I just hope baby will be here before christmas.
Congratulations to everyone who have had there babys:happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I was thinking today what it must be like to have an induction/c-section date. In a way, it must be nice to know that you're LO will be with you on that day but at the same time the idea of being induced doesn't appeal to me because of the whole drug aspect and my stupid issues with drug relief.

Everyday I'm just waiting for something to happen. Every time I pee I'm checking my knickers and every time I get a bit of wind I think I'm in labour. :rofl: It's frustrating.


----------



## Tiff

Having a final date definitely puts it into perspective for me. However, there's still a small part of me that hopes she'll come naturally... but seeing as I'm 38 weeks its a possiblity but probably not going to happen. 

I totally can understand the "is it time yet? is it time yet? Is it time yet?" mentality. I was thinking that before I got my induction date and I was only 37 weeks! I can't even begin to think about how you and PP must be feeling right now. :( :hugs: I hope it's soon!!


----------



## nessajane

hi girls hope your all well!!

I cant beleive how fast this month is going!! we'll all have our babies soon :happydance:

Ive been feeling soo tired the last few days like all my energy is being zapped away so ive been in bed alot of the weekend trying to get some energy back!! and im just aching alot too espec the tops of my legs. last night i couldnt sleep due to it and had to have OH rub them for ages :cry:

So whats on the menu tonight?? Im making Chicken Stew with a warm bread roll :D X X


----------



## polo_princess

Good idea for starting the thread in baby & toddler Rafwife :)

My mum is praying that mini pp comes on christmas day as we are going to her for christmas and she live at the opposite end of the road to the hospital so 5 mins in the car tops. That means if i do go into labour i'll at least be able to finish my dinner first LOL

Im really really hoping she comes before christmas, dont know why but i'll be really disapppointed if she doesnt

*edit*
Oh and dinner .... i've got to go do my shop at Morrisons in a little while so who knows whats going to take my fancy, ooooo decisions decisions :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Dinner tonight is balmoral chicken (chicken stuffed with haggis in a cream and whisky sauce) with roast potatoes and peas. :)


----------



## kim'sbump

i'm due 2 days after you PP and i feel exactly the same i just know that if she isn't here for Christmas i'll be sat there wishing she was here. I just want to know when she is coming i haven't really felt anything yet either. 

Rafwife - you always have exciting unusual things for tea it makes me jealous.


----------



## polo_princess

I know what you mean Kim, if they could tell us all for definate that LO's would come on X date then i bet half of us wouldnt be moaning as much lol


----------



## claralouise

ive ordered tonight being lazy having chinesse kung po chili chicken instead of my usual safe sweet sour chick in hong kong sauce


----------



## claralouise

wow not sure if it has anything to do with baby dropping but ive just eaten my biggest meal in weeks, and had EXTRA!!!!

i had kung po chicken which was in chilli and pretty spicy, with egg fried rice, 4mini spring rolls and pinched some of OH beef chow mein then polished off half a bag of prawn crackers and im still hungry lol not going to eat anything else tho

usually id only eat 1/4 the rice and 1/2 the main meal and prob 1 spring roll

i feal so greedy now especially for still fealing hungry lol


----------



## Tiff

I'm the same Claralouise.... I feel like I could eat and eat and eat and eat!!! Even after I've polished off a big meal I'll still feel hungry. OH reminds me to sit a bit before eating more, he mentioned that it takes an additonal 10 mins or so after you've finished eating for your brain to acknowledge that you're not hungry anymore. 

:happydance:

I am SO happy! Orginally OH was only going to take off two weeks when Baby Girl gets here, because of work being so crazy busy. He just sent me a message and said he was able to take an extra week, so I'll have him home with me for 3 weeks after the baby gets here!

What a relief!!! :dance: :smug:


----------



## claralouise

wow tyff thats great news for you my OH has 3 weeks aswel as he gets 2weeks paternity and then hes got a weeks holiday due


----------



## Tiff

Thanks hun! I am SO stoked. I'm really wanting this to be an "us" thing for as long as possible, before he has to go back to work and then it'll be myself and the baby for most of the day. Well... and the dog, lol. 

I'm so booooooooooored! Everyone keeps saying to enjoy this week because life as I know it will never be the same again, but I'm just so darned bored I can't take it! I'm roaming through internet pages, watching LOST on dvd, playing with the dog... uuuugh. I've had a nap today as well for lack of anything better to do. 

I know in a week's time I'm going to be moaning about how I should have done more/slept more etc etc... but it's so hard to do right now. Anyone feel the same way? Like you know you should be making more of your time right now but just can't?


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhh thats cool Tyff!! My OH is off work as of Wednesday and has managed to get 4 weeks on as a mix of holiday and paternity leave. So if she comes on time he's have all 4 weeks to spend with us and if shes the latest she can be he'll get 2 weeks. So either way i'll have plenty of help for a while :)

We ended up stopping off at KFC for dinner, i couldnt be bothered to cook and was feeling a little headachey. Im mega full up now lol


----------



## nessajane

Im the same tyff i feel like i should be doing more seen as my LO will be here a week tomoro but ive practically done everything!! so im using this last week to relax and chill out :D

Oh thats fab girls that your OH got 4 weeks off!! mine has 3 starting Next tuesday :happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Aw that's so great you guys OHs managed to get time off :happydance: Mine doesn't, but it's fine really as his work are very flexible and he's usually home at lunch, and then home by 3pm. Plus the Christmas break starts soon!

Well girls hopefully I am in early labour atm as I've been having pains since about half four and they haven't eased up. I imagine with early labour though it could take a couple of days.


----------



## polo_princess

Fingers crossed Rafwife, from your other thread it sounds like this could well be it for you!! Lets hope it doesnt take too long eh!!


----------



## Tiff

Awww now it looks like it stopped? Sorry hun! :hugs:

Feeling very blah right now. Restless and bored, but no aspirations to do anything. Not a great combo!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well I thought everything had stopped until I got up to go to the toilet. I've lost the last of my plug, and have got back pains as well as the pains from before. It's definitely not contractions yet, but I'm hoping it's slow/early labour at least. I can't sleep though.

Bizarrely I'm *really* hungry. It's 2am and I'm so tempted to go and make food :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Hehehe, I've done the same... although it's been at 3am. So you're 4 hours ahead of me? It's 10pm here. I've been trying to figure out the time difference for awhile now. For some reason, I thought it was 6 hours difference.

Edit: Scratch that. It's 5 hours difference. Had to see the difference between the times when I posted! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

rafwife said:


> Well I thought everything had stopped until I got up to go to the toilet. I've lost the last of my plug, and have got back pains as well as the pains from before. It's definitely not contractions yet, but I'm hoping it's slow/early labour at least. I can't sleep though.
> 
> Bizarrely I'm *really* hungry. It's 2am and I'm so tempted to go and make food :rofl:

OoH fingers crossed for you. And have something to eat for me while your at it..I cant eat anything since my throat's so painful.
LO seems happy enough though, I think he's got a christmas disco going on in there.


----------



## claralouise

Morning December mummys2be!!!

well had no txt from rafwife so dont know if shes progressed any more or just in bed snuggled up.

i was really cranky last night with OH he everything he did p****d me off,
i told him not to use all hot water as i wanted a bath for my back and also needed to wash my hair, what did he do fill the bath right up and kept topping up the hot water, by the time i got there there was 2inch of hot water left GRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Then we got free coke with the take away, knowing it makes him burp like mad he drank it in bed and burped and farted all night long, the a*** he knew full well i hadnt slept for 2 nights cus of his drunken snoring sat night(hed been out on a stag doo) and then with BH on sun night.

then ive gotten up thismorning he hasnt put the heating on like i asked him to so i can wash my hair thismorning.

oh im soooo in a hate men mood, usually hes mega helpful and he just seems to be a pain the past few days except for doing the dogs for me.
is it just me or would that anoy anyone else... stupid hormones lol

anyways me rants over god all i do on this forum is moan i bet your all sick of me

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
TO ALL

XXXXXLouiseXXXXX


----------



## Poloma

Morning ladies!!!!

:hugs: Louise I've replied to you other post!

Single Figures!!!!!! Yay :happydance: not that it means much! lol 
I will count down to DD and then start counting up again! 
Dp reckons baby will be born on the 5th Jan :saywhat: I bloody hope not! dont want to wait that long :rofl:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

For Everyone xXx


----------



## claralouise

haha poloma my OH thinks ours will be born on 5th jan 2 as its his mum and neices birthday lol my reply canot be repeated on here lol lets just say if baby now waits that long all kill OH


----------



## Tiff

Hello! How is everyone this morning?

Thread's pretty quiet... anyone had any news? Sorry to hear about your OH Louise... that'd tick me off something fierce as well!!! :dohh: 

I hope you don't go over that far Poloma! :hugs:

As for me, going to meet a friend of mine for breakfast in a few hours (its still super early here) and then try to putter around the house for the day. Tonight we're going to see a friend's place that she just bought, she's so excited... LOL. Well, off to check the forums!

:dust: to all who need it!!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Afternoon girls :)

I'm still here, claralouise you were right when you said I was probably snuggled up! Been trying to rest as much as possible but it's quite difficult. I didn't have the best night, but I did manage to get some sleep which is good! 

:shock: at your OH though, he's a very brave man to mess with a pregnant lady! :rofl: My OH didn't even dare have a bath this morning and use the hot water, he had a shower instead which he hates bless him. 

I probably would have gone spare in your place though. Hopefully he'll be more thoughtful from now on! :dohh:

Well I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow, and I hope she confirms my suspicions that I'm in latent labour (posted in my other thread about it). I'm ok with the fact it can take days as long as I know what's going on so I can prepare for it.


----------



## polo_princess

Morning/Afteroon ladies how are we all doing?

Had a little lie in this morning as i had a restless night, lots of cervix pain in the evening and through the night, although nothing today :(

Popped up to see my nan and grandad too, everyone keeps asking whether to wrap mini pp's present as xmas presents or just wait and see what happens lol, i said to wrap them and i'll keep them under the tree until she arrives :hissy:

Going for afternoon tea with my friend later as it may well be the last chance before i go POP!! She's got her 12wk scan tomorrow so she'll be all excited bless her.


----------



## claralouise

aww glad your ok rafwife, going to read your other post in a sec, 
OH came home for lunch he bought me a big bar of galaxy to say sorry hehehe


----------



## Sophie1205

Hello december mummies!
How is everyone doing? Any signs?

Hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## claralouise

hiya sophie nice to see you in here hows little leo doing???


----------



## polo_princess

Mmmmm Galaxy, Clara that would of been gone already if that were me lol


----------



## Sophie1205

claralouise said:


> hiya sophie nice to see you in here hows little leo doing???

Really good thanks :)
He usually sleeps through the whole night and I have to wake him for his feeds.
Hes such a good baby :)

xx


----------



## claralouise

PP it dissapered instanly lol i dipped it in a mug of hot choc lol


----------



## claralouise

Sophie1205 said:


> claralouise said:
> 
> 
> hiya sophie nice to see you in here hows little leo doing???
> 
> Really good thanks :)
> He usually sleeps through the whole night and I have to wake him for his feeds.
> Hes such a good baby :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...


wow thats great that he sleeps through already, gad your loving motherhood:hug:


----------



## Poloma

Sophie1205 said:


> claralouise said:
> 
> 
> hiya sophie nice to see you in here hows little leo doing???
> 
> Really good thanks :)
> He usually sleeps through the whole night and I have to wake him for his feeds.
> Hes such a good baby :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

You lucky lady!!! neither of mine slept through till they were a year old! :rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks Clara. :)

Aww god Poloma!! Well last night was the first night he'd woke me up and that was at 6am til 8am then he slept till 11am cuz I woke him up.

I bet it will change though and he'll start waking up loads in the night lol
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Wow Sophie, he sounds like a little star. :)

I've just left a message for my MW to see if she has any advice for me before she sees me tomorrow. Hopefully she'll ring back soon. I'm getting antsy just sitting around. :)


----------



## polo_princess

Hopefully your not going to he hanging around for much longer Rafwife, but youve got your sweep tomorrow havent you so it might help speed things up a bit or even better you might not even need it if your dilated a bit already!!

Congrats to ClaireLou too ... another Dec baby!! :)


----------



## claralouise

must be a record for babies this week. got my 38week appointment 2mo, i called her as she couldnt get me in till 3.30 but my school pick up has let me down so shes going to do a home visit instead how goods that, will save me struggling to get parked up anyway.

hope mw has some possitive news for you rafwife


----------



## polo_princess

That was nice of your mw Clara!!

Back from my afternoon tea, now ive got to think about bloody dinner. Bleeeeergh im tired i cant be bothered to cook, OH finishes work today so im going to be stuck with him from tonight lol. At least i'll have someone to bring me tea in the morning now :)


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Not much to report!
It's still freezing cold here and I'm still pregnant.
Some interesting contractions last night, but refuse to get excited about anything. Very tired of being let down. :(
And I'm not even at my due date yet.
If I go over, I will kill someone. sob!


----------



## Tiff

Hi Sophie!!! Nice to see you around, miss having you and the other girls posting in here!

Sarahkka - I hope you don't go over! Wouldn't want to read about you in the headlines or anything :rofl:

That was very nice of your midwife Louise, little things like that make all the difference, eh?

I'm bored. Back from breakfast, have 7 hours or so to kill before OH gets home. Don't feel like doing much of anything at the moment. Bleh.


----------



## Nemo and bump

hi all. Happy due date dec 16th ladies. No sign of anything here for me. Had midwife appointment and a sweep. Am one cm dilated. 9 to in. Hopefully you need midwife appointment next monday.


----------



## claralouise

i know i couldnt belive when she offered to come out, id just said to her if she wanted me to go to any of her other clinics i would go there, as shes only at my surgery weds afternoons.

getting in the bath in a bit befor OH gets home and even atempts to pinch the hot water, i need my RADOX lol

not sure whats for tea yet, i dont even feal in the mood to eat yet

Louise


----------



## polo_princess

Happy DD Nemo&Bump!!

Do we really still have all these December babies outstanding? There seems to be an awful lot?


----------



## Poloma

Evening Ladies

Well I am officially child free till Thursday evening :happydance:
Dp took the kids off about half an hour ago, its very quiet here without my :baby::baby:

Going to try and make the most of it though, no nappies, no early morning wake up calls, I can do what I want :happydance:

Just running a nice hot bath and going to catch up with all my recorded programmes.

I bet Im one here later :cry: cause I miss my babies!


----------



## Tiff

I don't know to be honest. I only see people's due dates on the first page, not the people who have had their little ones... aside from those lucky moms who sneaked out a bit early. You know who you are ladies!!!

:rofl:

Are we going to update the page with what everyone had and on what day? Or is that a little too much? No worries if it is, was just curious. :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Enjoy your bath Poloma, and relax!

Soooo what's everyone having for tea tonight? I had a tescos delivery earlier, but haven't actually thought about tea yet. Maybe pasta of some sort.

I'm starting to get really sore now, but it's not coming and going like contractions yet. It's just the same type of pain but getting worse and I'm finding it hard to lie or sit down. It feels better to keep walking around. My MW didn't ring me back so I'm guessing I should just hang on until my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## claralouise

awww poloma im the same when my babies arnt here, grandma took them to a christmas party the other day and i was LOST, it was suposed to be for me to relax i ended up cleaning house top to bottom even tho it was already clean cus i was that bored


----------



## Pyrrhic

On the first page, momandpeanut, Leanne&Bump.. and I'm *sure* candeur need to come off the first page. I haven't seen a birth announcement for candeur, but I thought she posted in the thread. I could be wrong though?

I think that's it so far though.


----------



## claralouise

well as of today well midnight these bumps are over cooked, im sure those on the 2nd 4th and poss 5th should have had babies by now as they are over 10days late
2nd
candeur 

4th
Magenta 
Gillian 

5th
danni728 

7th
Stephanie16 

8th
Lyssa 

9th
TnKL 
momandpeanut 
katix333 

10th
mothercare 

11th
lilmissrush 
shockd&amazed 
Leanne&Bump..x 

12th
rafwife 

14th
danimarie 

16th
Nemo and bump 
malpal 
babymamma 

RAFEWIFE ~ i hope your baby comes soon sounds like you are on the way tho half of the people on this list ive not even seen in the thread but ive only been a member since beg Nov


----------



## Poloma

I think Shockedandamazed has had her lo too, sure I read her birth story earlier


----------



## Pyrrhic

I went stalking on their profiles :rofl:

Candeur had her baby in November. shockd&amazed just had her baby.

Magenta, Gillian, danni728, Stephanie16, lilmissrush and mothercare haven't been online since October so I assume they're inactive members. (a couple of them only have 1 post too)

Others are overdue.

:baby:


----------



## claralouise

im having my bump kissed to death by clara she keeps saying baby and kissing it lol


----------



## claralouise

lol thats funny rafwife can tell you have time to kill hehehe

should we just presume that babies have come then and mark them off do you think


----------



## claralouise

just noticed tyffs dd needs changing she being induced this week i think


----------



## kim'sbump

hi everyone just wondered at what point people are due to have a sweep. My midwife says she can't give me one till 40 plus 5 and not before, which makes it boxing day for me - what a way to spend boxing day, hopefully she will be here before then anyway. Rafwife sounds like your little one is slowly on the way hope your sweep tommorrow progresses things even more for you.


----------



## polo_princess

Mine wont do a sweep unti 41 + 5 so for me that will be 29th/30th of Dec which could make me end up being a Jan mummy!! Soooooooo hoping it doesnt come to that though!!

Just been watching the news and a couple of hospitals in my region have been shut due to this winter vomiting virus thing, im praying my hospital dont get it otherwise what on earth am i going to do? I dont want to go in and get sick!!


----------



## polo_princess

Are all these mummies really outstanding?

2nd
candeur 

4th
Magenta 
Gillian 

5th
danni728 

7th
Stephanie16 

8th
Lyssa 

9th
TnKL 
momandpeanut 
katix333 

10th
mothercare 

11th
lilmissrush 
shockd&amazed 
Leanne&Bump..x 

12th
rafwife 

14th
danimarie 

16th
Nemo and bump 
malpal 
babymamma 

Can anyone spot any that have gone already? Oh and i've updated Tyff's DD too!! :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

40+5 here for sweeps too. My MW said any sweeps done before term are rarely successful as your body needs to be ready for labour for a sweep to actually make things progress. I was happy to wait for mine tbh as I wanted to go naturally.


----------



## Pyrrhic

PP check a page back, I profile stalked them all lol


----------



## kim'sbump

yes i'm hoping i go naturally too i think the thought of a sweep scares me more than labour itself at the minute.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Sweeps are optional, and I refused to entertain the idea until I went overdue. Then they started speaking about inductions at 42 weeks and I figured that a sweep was my last option to go as naturally as possible.

However, if you're really against a sweep and an induction then speak to hyour MW. Mine said that I can go over 42 weeks if I wish, I would just have a MW come out to my house on a daily basis to check LO and myself over. The chances of going over 42 weeks are rare, but it might be worth asking anyway?


----------



## marah_rn

Happy DD NemoNBump. Hope something happens soon. That goes to all who are due already. I hope you will have your LO before Christmas. I'll have my csection on Thursday morning. A bit anxious but quite glad it will be over soon and I really want to meet LO soon.

Goodluck ladies.


----------



## polo_princess

Marah i'll change your date on the main page too!!

Are you all set for Thursday? At least i know ONE baby who will be born on my DD, might not be mine though lol


----------



## Poloma

I have been offered a sweep at my next Mw appointment on the 29th, If I havent had baby of course! I will be 40+4. 
I had one at 40+8 with Abbi and went into labour that night, had her at 4.30 the following morning.

Had a lovely relaxing evening, long soak in the bath (candles and all!) and indulgant tea of my fav pasta followed by some ice cream. Caught up with my tv programmes and now sat here with a large mug of hot chocolate :blush:

Heading off to bed in a bit to see if I can have a good nights :sleep: at least I get to stay in bed till I want to get up for a change :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Oooo id take it Poloma if it worked last time lol!!

Its very quiet on here tonight, i hope all mummies to be are ok :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

I told a friend I'd meet her for lunch tomorrow, but my sweep is at 12pm and now I'm wondering if it's such a good idea....


----------



## nessajane

good luck for your sweep tomoro rafwife!! x x


----------



## polo_princess

Nessa i've jot noticed your post count!! Look at you spamming up just over 4,000 posts in less than 6 months lol

(Not that i can talk hehe)


----------



## nessajane

polo_princess said:


> Nessa i've jot noticed your post count!! Look at you spamming up just over 4,000 posts in less than 6 months lol
> 
> (Not that i can talk hehe)

:blush: i know, they soon rack up dont they :)
yours is quite impressive mind in just a year!! 

think itll be quite some time till i reach your post count!! x x


----------



## polo_princess

I honestly dont know how i racked up that many, i clearly spend way too much time on here lol


----------



## nessajane

polo_princess said:


> I honestly dont know how i racked up that many, i clearly spend way too much time on here lol

Blame Maternity leave :rofl:
And to think the other week you was wondering if youd make 14k before mini pp arrived :rofl: youve defo done that!! i wonder if youll make 15k!!


----------



## polo_princess

Well between us December mummies we've racked up just over 1000 posts in 16 days ... You can tell that we're on maternity leave, look how many replies are in the Jan/Feb/March mummies threads lol.

And thats not including our old Dec mummies thread, bloody bunch of spammers :)


----------



## Tiff

I was just thinking today on how it's been 16 days or so and we're already at 100 (at the time) pages. :rofl:

I can say for me it's because I have NO life whatsoever. I'm sure my posting will drop though after the baby comes. How is everyone doing? Feeling okay?


----------



## LauraLM

I had my son at 12:32 AM on December 15th! His name is Mason Alexander. 7 lbs. 13 ozs. 19 inches.

I'll post a birth story when I can, but everything went amazingly well. :D I can honestly say the only pain I felt was during contractions before the epidural, and a tiny bit with stitches.

So overjoyed that we're home!


----------



## claralouise

PP's water have gone, she posted on board, yey another december baby on way. i wonder how she's doing.

rafwife good luck with your sweep today you never know she may not bother with all your niggles and pains, watch you be about 4-5 cm dilated.


ewww i woke up in the night and i thought id snapped babys neck all my hip cracked and all bones inside aswel i was prodding bump 4 ages to make him move thankfully he did, not sure what is was tho.

:dust::dust: for everyone today!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Poloma

Yay for PP :happydance:
And congratulations LauraLM on the birth of your lil man xXx

I slept ok last night, just the usual toilet trips :dohh: didnt have much of a lie in as I kept thinking of all the jobs I could be doing whilst the kids are away! :dohh:

Off for a walk to the shop to get me some indulgant food :happydance: 
Though Im not sure how I will get on, I dont know if I can walk without pushing a stroller :rofl: Been pushing one around for 3 years :rofl: Plus Im going to have to carry the shopping home :hissy:


----------



## marah_rn

Congrats Laura! 

PP is back at home and is resting. I have read her thread there. 

Rafwife goodluck with the appointment today.


----------



## claralouise

wow im ready for bed, woke up early so decided to do my tesco shopping instead of sitting about and i actually managed to walk round with hardly any pains unsually am stopping every 10strides with shooting pains, it was fab.

they also have a great sale on clothes bought the bump some more things altho i think he has plenty


----------



## marah_rn

clara - thats good. at least you did manage to walk in the shop. I find it soooo difficult now really


----------



## Tiff

How fantastic for Holly! :wohoo: I know how impatient she was getting, and how badly she wanted to meet Mini PP! I'm so glad for her!!!!

Good luck with your sweep today, Nic! I'll be crossing my fingers for you that it gets the ball rolling and you won't need an induction! 

Can't believe I've got 2 days to go before getting induced myself! :shock: I have my Non Stress Test this morning at the hospital, I'm going to ask them some stuff while there just to make sure everything's in order.


----------



## danimarie

good luck holly

I am feeling sorry for myself :hissy:
i feel like he is never going to come out i have had 2 sweeps and up to now the one i had yesterday has done nothing :baby:
sorry for moaning girls just needed to get it off my chest


----------



## Pyrrhic

My appointment didn't go as well as hoped unfortunately. :( Have posted a thread on it in more detail.


----------



## claralouise

awww rafwife if this one doesnt work hopefully saturdays sweep will.

mw just been to see me, baby was fully engaged but hes now 3/5:cry: dunno how thats happened, she agreed tho bump has defo dropped, im no where near as high as last week apart from that everythings fine.

surgerys closed nxt week tho so i wont see anyone now until new yrs eve when im term hopefully i wont go that long!! but if i do oh well looks like al be a january mum:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Poloma

:hugs: Rafwife I really hope the sweep starts to move things along for you
and :hugs: for you too louise, you and me can be January mums together!
I dont see Mw again till 29th Dec, but she did say she would give me a sweep! :happydance:

Had such a lazy day! feel guilty for not doing anything :dohh:
Managed to walk to the shops for a mooch around but felt totally naked without my kids and a pushchair to lean on :rofl: I couldnt walk in a straight line! I must have looked like I was pissed :rofl:
Ate a whole pepperoni pizza for my lunch and a large slice of choccy cake :blush: then had a snooze on the sofa :rofl:

Going to sort through my wardrobe now as I want to get rid of loads of maternity clothes (yes I know Im still preg!) but I tend to live in the same few outfits now anyway! 
Might even venture into the kids room and have a pre Xmas toy clearout

Hope you ladies are having a good day so far xXx


----------



## claralouise

thisafternoon ive been sooo lazy just been sat in front of comp all afternoon watching disney films lol

bump is on the move he hasnt been this active in weeks, i dont think hes stopped since mw came


----------



## Poloma

OMG! whare is everyone?
The thread was almost at the bottom of the page! :rofl:
I hope your not all off having your babies!!!!!! 
Dont want to be left talking to myself :rofl:

Have had a very productive afternoon, cleared out wardrobe, sorted baby clothes (not that I have many!) just washing the cover to the car seat (and hoping I dont shrink it)
Going to have a play around with my P&T buggy to see if I have the right adapters to make it a toddler/newborn combo
Everywhere is too tidy! 
Can you tell Im lost without my lo's around????


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Aww I'm sorry Nic! That really is too bad. :( Well, I'll still try to be positive and think that maybe your LO will come on her own soon anyways. Worth hoping for, right?

Non Stress Test went well. Got a "happy" baby, according to the on-call OB. Double checked about Friday and yes I am booked in for 7:30am Friday morning. Eeep! Possibly going out with a friend for lunch today if she ever wakes up from her nap... :rofl: So who knows, might be an early dinner! Other than that, not much else going on.

Oh! My sister in law's sister in law (follow that? LOL) gave me her bassinet! I didn't want to buy one cuz they are super expensive for how long you use it, but her son just outgrew it and voila! So woohoo for that! I was fine with using the bassinet in the playard, the only thing I didn't like was that it was too large to fit beside my side of the bed, so it would have had to be at the foot of the bed. I want her beside me! :)

So all in all an okay morning. 2 days to go!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks girls :hugs:

I just had to ring my Mum and tell her we might not be home for Christmas this year and now I'm upset again. Christmas is so important for me and I've never not been with my family for it. :cry: I don't even know what we'd do for a Christmas dinner either seeing as I'll either be in hospital and OH will be on his own, or I'll be too tired after LO is born to do anything like cook a nice dinner. :( It'll be use in a cold house on an empty military base with no family around us.

I *really* hope she comes before the weekend.


----------



## marah_rn

i hope she comes this weekend for you rafwife. 
WHere's everybody? 
PP is still in the hospital. 
Im going tomorrow.
Tyff is on FRiday ...
PAloma, any signs yet?


----------



## Tiff

Nic it's kind of the same boat for us, although we pretty much know that Baby Girl will be here by Christmas... but we'll be too tired or anything to do any visiting. It was really hard for me to think about that as well, as I love my family and hate missing out on seeing them. Is there any way that they could come to you guys, seeing as this Christmas there's extenuating circumstances? Just a thought.


Good luck tomorrow Marah, if I don't get a chance to talk to you. Do you have a text buddy to update us as to how you are? :hugs: Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## claralouise

im here, omg in such pain baby is sooo under my ribs it hurts to sit, he had droped but i think hes gone in reverse thisafternoon. im really tired aswel today god knows whats going off with my body.

rafwife :dust::dust: with extra sprinkles on top i pray she comes this weekend for you.

poloma i was going to get a phill and teds but clara loves to walk so it would be a waste of a gd pram and i hardly used my silver cross pram b4 i got my mclaren stroller for clara so im going to get it out and fix it up.
i bet your lost without your babies i would be i remeber going away when the josh was 3 i went for a 3night suprise holiday to france i cried all the way to stanstead airport cus i missed him by the time i was at the end of the street lol
im dreading going to hopital to have little man as ive never left clara for more than a few hours and thats rare im going to miss her sooooooo much.


----------



## Pyrrhic

clara, try getting on your hands and knees (attractive! lol) it should encourage her to move.


----------



## claralouise

haha last time i was on my hands n knees i was stuck there lol
will have a bath then try it as OH is home at 7 so he can help me if i get stuck :rofl:

its an awful pain tho ive even had to take my bra off aswell as it was too painful to wear

i wonder how PP is doing its been a while since an update i hope she in the final stages bless her.


----------



## Poloma

Marah - No real signs that lil man is anywhere near ready to exit his warm home yet! :hissy:
I got accosted by a couple of old ladies at the supermarket today :rofl: asking when baby was due, Bless them they were giving me tips on how to get labour going :rofl: 

Hope you lil one shifts for you Louise, sounds painfull :hugs:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi Everyone!
More baby excitement, I see!
I was a little worried about who would get the conversation going about what everyone is eating for dinner with PP in hospital, but thanks to Poloma and Rafwife for keeping food talk going strong! :)
I am also so sore. Baby's head must be fully engaged. In fact, I think it's been like that for several days because I am in a lot of pain when I walk/waddle. Even standing up after sitting on my birthing ball is excruciating. And I have hyper mobile joints. I can't imagine how much worse it would be otherwise.
So I had to drive across town to drop off my husband for work and we had another big dump of snow last night. The driving was horrible - snow all over the roads, exposed ice patches and the usual Calgary asshole drivers, going too fast for the conditions. We've had over 200 accidents in the last 24 hours. how ridiculous is that?
Anyway, I made it all the way back across town safely, then, just as I was turning into my little unplowed residential street, I got stuck in a huge snow drift. I was there for 10 minutes, desperately trying to push my car out of the snow before someone finally stopped to help me. And believe me, even my winter coat does not disguise the fact that I am very very pregnant. I am so grateful to those two women who pulled over and rescued me!
Now I am totally dreading going back out to pick my husband up. He volunteered to take a taxi home, but I doubt he'll get one. It's absolutely crazy traffic today.
Watch me go into labour and have to drive all the way out there to get him, then all the way back across town to the hospital.
Well gods, this would be the time to get me.
Otherwise, I'm spending another day at home with a jigsaw puzzle. It's very relaxing, even though both cats keep flopping down on all the pieces for a belly scratch. I wish everyone a nice relaxing day. Bring on the babies!!!!


----------



## claralouise

am bk made it off the floor lol
now ive got bh every 7mins lol hes still under me ribs tho the little tyke, ive rocked bk n forewards been in bath sat over toilet n rocked lol nowts working lol


----------



## claralouise

morning ladies gosh i saved us from being sent to page 2 :O.

its very quiet in here i hope you all havent had your babies and left me behind.

mariah good luck with youor section today im guessing your prob at hospital already.

any news from PP yet????

tyff's not been on either and she usually post's during the night, im sure she doesnt get induced till tommorow.

rafwife i hope you are in labour :dust::dust:

poloma prob enjoying her last night of freedom and having a well deserved lay in.

as for everyone else WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

well today i feal shitty but its weird to explain ive got bad constant stomach cramp as if ive got an upset tummy but i havent...weird and a sensation of going to be sick but carnt. its really strange and horrible.

well morning to you all :dust::dust: to everyone

Louise


----------



## Poloma

Morning

I sort of had a lie in, got up at 9am though I didnt go to bed till 1am :rofl: had a fit of insomnia :hissy: so read for a bit.

Rafwife I hope your ok and baby is on the way :dust:

:hugs: hope you feel better soon Louise

Going to go and finish off my list of jobs before the kids and chaos return to the house (oh and the Mil!)


----------



## claralouise

im fine hun just these weird sensations, had sum red bull!! hoping it will give baby wings to fly out hehehe so far hes gone hyper instead lol


----------



## Tiff

I'm still here! 

Yesterday was a super busy day for me... went for my NST in the morning, and then met up with a friend for coffee in the late afternoon. We ended up chatting until about 6pm or so, then came back home where another friend was on her way over to drop off some baby stuff... visted with her for a bit then my best friend came to pick me up and we went over to another friend's place to visit for a bit before coming home and then going to bed. I was beat!

SO much to do today! Which is good though, will keep my mind off of things. Can't believe that this time tomorrow I'll be getting ready to go to the hospital! :happydance:

So Holly's being cryptic, eh? LOL She's home, but no announcment at all about Mini PP!!! I'm DYING to know how she's doing!!!! :rofl:

Hugs to everyone and :dust: to those who need it. How's Nic feeling? Haven't been able to read any threads just yet. Wanted to drop in here and say hello first. :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Well I had a shocking feverish night, but it seems little man has stopped trying to use my cervix as a swimming cap now.
Just back from the MW, she's as flued up as I am!!!! Bub is fine though thats all that matters.
Still utterly fed up with no heating other than a rubbish halogen heater, I cant go curl up in bed since every room has someone working in it, theres no water yet so I'm tearing my hair out for a hot bath and warm drink. Aaaaarrrrrggghh. I really hope they finish up today. I'm desperate!.


----------



## Pyrrhic

MN- :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. I can't imagine how miserable it must be to be ill and this far pregnant. :(

Tyff- wow! Looks like you've got a good burst of energy before LO arrives! :) I'm so excited for you for tomorrow :happydance:

sarah- that must have been so scary! Thank goodness those women stopped! I don't think I would have been able to sort myself out tbh. Your winter must be well underway there, we've not got any snow here atm.

Well girls nothing from me today! No niggles or twinges or anything. I have a feeling I'll be making my sweep on Saturday as that's 24 hours from the last sweep now and it's obviously not worked as I don't even feel slightly different.


----------



## Sarahkka

Hey last few Dec mums!
Still here.
Still pregnant.
I am getting more and more miserable with generalized pain/aches and they feel more internal? Like period pains, somewhat?
I have a prenatal tomorrow and it's also my official due date according to the clinic, so maybe they'll do another sweep and baby will arrive this weekend.

MN - hope you feel better and at least get the relief of hot water soon.
Tyff - best of luck for tomorrow. I'm soooooo jealous! :)
rafwife - I am totally avoiding the roads right now. It's serious winter here, and I'm just as glad to stay inside for another day.

More baby wishes to everyone.


----------



## Tiff

Thanks ladies! :hugs:

Can't believe it's all going down tomorrow, barring some freak of nature influx of babies being born naturally over the course of today and tonight I suppose. Has anyone heard from Rubberchick lately? I know her internet was down, but I was hoping it'd be up before I went into the hospital. 

Ooooh, I bet her OH is home now too. She must be so estatic! :wohoo:

I am procrastinating getting things done. It's only 8:30am though, so I'm sure I've got plenty of time.


----------



## claralouise

Tyff just incase i dont get on later GOOD LUCK for tommorow i hope its fast for you.

well my OH came home for lunch and declared that hes starting his paternity leave tommorow as all these pains ive been having scares him, i tried to talk him out of it as if LO comes late he will only get his 1weeks normal holiday off but he says hed rather be at home knowing im ok that worrying at work. i supose my stressy day on tues and me moaning about him being an arse got to him lol

ive just wrapped all his christmas pressies now as i know he wont gimmi 5mins alone to do it when hes off.

i just hope LO comes soon so he gets to spend some time with him.

:dust::dust::dust: for everyone 

oh pp called baby Brooke will take me foreva not to say mini pp lol its a lovely name though i cannot wait to see her pics


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hayley83

Congratulations pp


----------



## Nemo and bump

hi all. I think i'm nesting today spent the day giving the house a winter clean. Tyff i.ll give rubberchick a text and see how she is doing. Please let my overcooked baby come out soon


----------



## kim'sbump

Tyff- you must be so excited for tomorrow hope it progresses quickly for you. 
Rafwife- Hope baby suddenly makes an appearance for you maybe its the calm before the storm. 

I've had a few twinges these past two days which i'm hoping will gradually progress into labour sometime soon.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Has M&P had her baby yet?!
And Katie?! 
My fellow 9th December girls.
:)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well I'm getting twinges, and getting far too excited about it. Knowing me they'll die off in an hour or two :rofl: Oh is out for dinner with friends and said he'd stay at home but I told him not to bother. More chance of something happening if I'm on my own. I'm going with the theory that it'll be sods law that I'll go into labour at the most inconvenient moment :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oo Get bouncing on that ball if you have one. Encourage baby down! :D

Good luck. I hope this is it. :) x


----------



## Poloma

Good Luck Rafwife!!!! Hope something happens :happydance:

Im gonna appologies in advance for the following Mil rant :hissy:

As soon as we found out my due date we asked Mil if she would like to come to us for Xmas this year. She usually goes to her daughters in Cornwall.

Not just because baby is due, also because out of the 8 years me and Dp have been together she has spent one Xmas with us. She said yes and we left it at that. This year we have seen her twice and one of the times was with her youngest daughter and her lo's, so she didnt get much time with ours (iygwim) She's always staying with them (she doesnt work) and is usually there for birthdays, school concerts etc (I think she has spent most of this year in Cornwall!)

We've never asked for anything, yet her two daughters are alway asking for money, babysitting and help moving house etc

I told her three times last week that Dp would be up to get her today, as its the only time he has off now till new year.

Poor sod has had a crappy day as the car broke down (again!) with him and the kids in it. Luckily he was near my mum's work so she took the kids whilst he waited for the AA. Car is in the garage now and he has had to borrow one off my dad (again very lucky my dad lives close by)

He couldnt get hold of her earlier to let her know what was going on so he called his little sis. She was telling him how his mum had said "Im gonna be all alone this Xmas Blah Blah!" WTF! she knows he is picking her up!

So he finally gets hold of her and she's feeling all sorry for herself, said she hadnt realised he was comming (not true) and didnt know if she wanted to come down! HELLO Im having a baby!!! :hissy: We asked for her help back in August!!!! Its not like she has got to do anything when she is here except enjoy spending time with her grandchildren and be the first grandparent to see the new baby ffs, The house is spottless (thanks to my nesting spree)
She's got 6 grand kids (soon to be 7) and my two hardly know her!

I just cant believe she's thinking about not comming, my mum would give her right arm to be here for me but she works full time.

Just feel let down, Im hoping Dp can talk some sense into her, I know its pissed him off big time!

*_And Breath_*


----------



## Brockie

good luck all ladies being induced or c-sec or just on their way!!!

still lots of niggles for me but no babe yet, MW is going to do a sweep this sat if nothing has happened xxx

can i juts ask does bouncing on the ball REALLY work?!! i seem to tire myself out on the bloody thing and it brings strong BH but just wondered if its worth the effort!!!

labour dust xxxxxxxx:dust:


----------



## Sarahkka

Poor Poloma - the MIL sounds maddening. If she does decide to stay by herself, maybe try seeing it as best that she's not around to drive you insane?
Brockie - I think the balls work to widen the pelvis, as well. I sat on mine for a few hours as I was doing a puzzle. When I went to stand up, I almost fell over - my hips were totally farther apart and my entire pelvis felt like it had been pulled apart in a brace.
I just read that all these aches (no pattern or discernible contractions) are considered latent phase labour, so maybe things have been happening all along. Come on baby. I want to meet you! I also need my abdominal cavity and pelvic girdle back! Get moving, kidlet!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Brockie, I went on the ball when I went into hospital 4-5cm. I got on the ball for 2 hours & was 7cm 2 hrs later. :) I didn't go on it b4 I was in labour though so I don't know if that works. But it certainly does in labour. :D x


----------



## Tiff

Poloma - :hugs: That'd really upset me too. Any updates? Is she still going to come down?

Brockie - Hope things start going for you as well.

Donna - Great to see you! How's Lexie? 

Donna also brought up a good point, how is M&P? Haven't had many updates from her and was wondering if she's had her LO yet. 

Did you see the pictures Holly posted of Brooke? She's just gorgeous! Too cute! :happydance:

Sarahkka - That gave me a funny mental picture of you falling over after getting off your ball. I'm sure it wasn't funny in the moment though, at all! Hope things start moving for you too!


----------



## Poloma

Well Dp has talked some sense into Mil and she is comming after all! 
This is the first time she has done anything like that, I get on with her really well. Not sure what prompted it either but never mind!


----------



## Sarahkka

hmmm, Poloma - maybe MIL just needed someone to make a bit of a fuss over her? We can all get a little needy around holiday time. I'm glad she's joining you, especially as you do get along with her normally.
Tyff - you should see me waddling around, let alone wobbling off the ball! It makes my husband snicker. Luckily, he usually does this discreetly because snickering at me could result in a dangerous situation for him. heh heh
I was having some contractions and a crazy burst of nesting earlier and now nothing again.
Okay, I'm just going to say it and I don't care how crass it sounds. Pregnancy is a mindfuck. It really really is.
I'm going to go out and shovel the walk. No matter how uncomfortable it is. I am just going to pretend for ten minutes that it's my body again.


----------



## Tiff

Good evening!

Starting to get nervous now that it's down to the nitty gritty. I don't know if knowing is any better than not knowing... I'm not sure I'm going to sleep tonight! Although I know all will be fine, I suppose I'm just going through the heebie-jeebies right now, lol.

So I'm on here trying to occupy myself with other stuff. I noticed on my ticker that I'm in single digits now. Not that it really matters much... but hey, it's another milestone!

Should probably try and sleep, need to be rested for tomorrow! :shock: 9 hours to go!


----------



## claralouise

good luck tyff!!!!! wont be long until your at home with your little princess. 

im going to prob take a trip to the antinatal day unit if im still getting these pains at 9-10am i had them all day yesterday 10mins apart then at about 7ish last night theve dropped to between 6-7mins apart, ive been up most of the night, i can only get comfy on one side but then when i wake up im in even more pain as my side has gone dead and is totally cramped, every time i move i seem to get a pain tho, its a nightmare. the worst think was i stupid enough to watch shaun of the dead last night i think that made things worse as i was laughing so hard, god i love that film lol

:dust::dust: to all


----------



## Poloma

Good Luck Tyff!!!! :happydance: Not long now xXx
I hope the pains are leading to something Louise :dust:

Im not sure why Im up! I made sure Dp got off to work on time. Everyone else is fast asleep still :hissy:
They didnt get home till gone 1am! Kids went straight to bed fully dressed as they were asleep in the car :rofl:
Mil is passed out on the sofa and Im sat here, wondering what to do today? I know the min I go back to bed one of the kids will get up!

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok today?


----------



## Hayley83

Good Luck Tyff, i'm so excited for you:happydance:


----------



## Michy

I'm so excited today am going to see my best friend and her 5 day old baby :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Maybe it will spur things on for me!!

I was in lots of pain in the night, not contractions, just pretty strong period pain in the front and the back. Absolutely nothing now tho!


----------



## Tiff

Thanks girls! 

Well sleep pretty much went out the window at about 2am, ha ha ha. I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep, then my neighbours came home from the bars and were super loud and obnoxious. Ended trying to go back to bed at about 3:30am or so, but pretty much tossed and turned until the alarm went off at 5:30am. Argh. Oh well! I suppose I should get used to sleepless nights!

How is everyone feeling? Anyone getting any twitches? Our December Mums thread is so quiet now. There isn't 15 pages of food disscussions anymore. :cry: 

Well, I should probably stop procrastinating and finish getting ready, we're leaving in about 45 mins or so. Just wanted to stop in and say "hi" beforehand! So unless there's a crazy amount of babies being born today and they don't have room for me, I'll be induced!

Bye!


----------



## claralouise

bye tyff good luck :dust::dust:


hows rafwife today anyone heard from her??? i hope thoses niggles were defo the start of something if it is then it looks like there will only be me an poloma in here lol

well havent gone to be checked out theve gone bk to 10mins now so ive been on a long walk with the dogs, took me forever as i could hardly walk it feals like ive got a football between my legs lol
well OH took kids to school and came home with them GRRRR school is shut as some drains have overflowed and the school stinks and what with this novovirus going round headmaster thought it be best for kids to have day off. BANG goes my day of wraping all their presents without them being nosey.

im hoping if i have the energy thisafternoon i will get them doing some baking then they can eat the munchies while i get some wrapped.


----------



## Michy

Good luck Tyff!!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Best of luck, Tyff!
I got all excited for nothing again yesterday.
I have a prenatal in about an hour. I'll see if they can do anything for me. I really had it in my head that baby would be here by now. It's completely irrational, but I am really disappointed that he's not.
I am finished all my jigsaw puzzles. 
The house is clean.
The nursery is ready to go.
I don't have enough focus to read much and TV is so stupid and boring.
This is my official due date according to the clinic (I set my ticker at Dec.21, which was my original date).
I'm so sick of waiting!!!!!!!
Well, I have 10 days from today to have baby naturally, otherwise they induce. So maybe I need to think of it that way. A new 10-day countdown.
Bleh.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Good luck Tyff! So excited for you. :happydance:

I'm still here with no niggles or anything! I've decided to have 11 people from OHs squadron round for drinks tonight so at least that will take my mind off things! lol :)


----------



## Brockie

good luck Tyff, and other ladies too!!!

i started bleeding last night after we had a little 'hows your father':rofl: and it hadn' stopped at 10am this morn!! so went in and had things checked, baby fine, im dilated about 2 cm and she could touch babys head with her fingers!!!!! gave me a sweep to try help things along, wasn't that bad but WOW am i sore now!!! 

cross yer fingers for me gals, not your legs tho xxx

and get bonking!!!!! it could get things moving!!!!:rofl:xxxxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh wow, good luck! Hope something starts for you soon Brockie :)


----------



## nessajane

good luck tyff and brockie and rafwife i hope things get moving for you soon!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I have decided that this sweep is going to work tomorrow. Otherwise I'm going to dance naked under the moon or something. I've tried everything else! :rofl:


----------



## Sarahkka

I am so discouraged.
Just got back from my prenatal appointment.
I'm exactly the same as last week: 1 cm dilated. I may have effaced another 10%, but it was hard to tell. They gave me another sweep and then booked me for an induction on the 29th.
sob.
This baby will never come out.
And the doctor looked at me and said, "Wow. That's a good-sized baby."
Great.
Thanks.
rafwife - I'd join you in the naked dancing, but it's -37 with wind chill.


----------



## polo_princess

Hello my lovelies just popping in quickly to see how you all are? How are Tyff and Marah? Are their babies here yet? And any suprise ones like mine lol?

Hope your all ok, i will pop in as soon as i get 5 minutes and Brooke isnt screaming the house down lol. Right off to quickly write my birth story :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

congrats holly! cant wait to read ur story. gorgeous name you chose too xx


----------



## Hayley83

good luck rafwife with the sweep today,:dust:


----------



## nessajane

good luck rafwife for your sweep today!! hope it works for you hun xx


----------



## Michy

Hope the sweep works today Rafwife.

I feel like I have a bowling ball of steel between my legs!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks girls! Going up to the hospital in an hour and feeling positive! :)


----------



## Sarahkka

Good luck with your sweep, rafwife!
Not much to report from Calgary other than continued freezing-ass weather.
I am now looking at the induction date as at least a light at the end of the tunnel. Weird that I now consider that to be something to look forward to. I used to be so adamantly against inductions. Now it sounds great!
Shall spend day crooning to baby to entice him to come out.


----------



## Brockie

Yeah good luck Rafwife hope it moves things for you hon!!!

mine certainly stirred things up i lost a big lump of bloody plug last night and a bit more this morning, have walked miles today through the pain, really hope its worth it!!! COME OUT BABY PLEEEAASEEEEEEEEEE:rofl:

To top it all off i have 2 milk teeth still at the back and one of them has been loose for ages but doesnt hurt so have avaoided eating on that side, now today the other side is killing me, so cant eat on that side either!!!! pissing hell fire!!:rofl: at least its taking my mind off timing rando:rofl:m contractions

STRICTLY FINAL TONIGHT LADIES!!!!:happydance:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Good luck with the sweep rafwife! :D

Brockie, I hope this is itttttt :) x


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm actually tempted to ask for an induction even though it's something I really didn't want originally. I'm just getting really tired and sore now and I don't know what I want anymore.


----------



## claralouise

good luck with the sweep hunny xx

brockie sounds like your on your way hun woohooo

michy are you still on bedrest? 

as for me well can hardly walk but powered on and cleaned the house again bloody nesting hehe

still getting pains every 10min they havent eased up in 3days grrr
well just chilling now i got all pressies wrapped last night, so thats one less thing to do.
going to stick pasta bake in oven in a while so it can slow cook for tea..yumyum

OH going out tonight so boring night in for me no x factor booohooo

:dust::dust::dust: for everyone

Louise xxxxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Oo Clara, they might start getting every 5 minutes soon. Then every 3. :D 

I hope it speeds up for you. I know how you feel. I was having them for 2 days, lol. 

Just think you're baby will be here very soon. :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Evening ladies! How are we all tonight?

I'm fine, no niggles or anything yet!

What's everyone having for dinner? Chicken and sweetcorn risotto here.


----------



## polo_princess

Rafwife still nothing? OMG i feel for you hun, im really suprised you havent gone pop yet. Did you have your sweep today?

Claralouise i hope things get going for you, well done on getting the pressies wrapped, get as much done as you can lol. I wish i had done a bit more lol got lots to do now :)

Oh and talk of dinner, make the most of this ladies, for 3 days now ive survived on tea, toast and biscuits lol. I sooooooooo want to eat like im pregnant again but theres no time LOL

**edit**
Oh and i've updated what i can from the list on the main page, but chances arw with so much to catch up on ive missed a couple. So if anyone spots one let me know :)


----------



## claralouise

ive had tomato pasta bake and salad for tea!

Oh has just gone out am sooo bored already, but its his last chance to go out now for a while so i dont mind.

still having BH every 10 mins they are soooo doing my head in as its not developing into anything and they hurt so much, i laid in the bath earlier begging for my waters to break or something lol

Rafwife i dont know how you have gone this long and manged to hold it together, im so bloody fed up of being in constant pain and hospital not giving a dam.


this thread had gone sooo quiet this past week

xxlouisexxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## claralouise

hiya PP hows mummy hood treating you?? good i hope hows little brooke?


ive had a look soooo bored lol the ones in green i think will have had babies by now as they are 10 days over and the ones in red i think have had them as theve posted about being in labour days ago.

also not sure about brockie as earlier sounded like she was on her way..woohoo

here we go
4th
Magenta 
Gillian 

5th
danni728 

7th
Stephanie16 

8th
Lyssa 

9th
TnKL 

10th
mothercare 

11th
lilmissrush 
shockd&amazed 

12th
rafwife 

14th
danimarie 

16th
Nemo and bump 
malpal 
babymamma 

17th
LauraLM 

19th
Brockie 
Hayley83 
nickihun [Twins]
mrs_nesbit

20th
x-Angel-x [Twins]

21st
kim'sbump 
Sarahkka 
smashlea

22nd
akamummy [section]

23rd
Bernie 
Nessajane [section]

24th
ccombes77 

25th
Poloma 
maria26pc 
vanessa 

27th
Tyff 

28th
rubberchickuk 

29th
Sarah81

30th
thesockqueen 

31st
naiyasg 
Michy 
Bella 
pinkfairy 
zahviere01 
claralouise

think thats it for now


----------



## claralouise

gosh theres still about 30 dec mums to be..where are they all???


----------



## Pyrrhic

claralouise said:


> ive had tomato pasta bake and salad for tea!
> 
> Oh has just gone out am sooo bored already, but its his last chance to go out now for a while so i dont mind.
> 
> still having BH every 10 mins they are soooo doing my head in as its not developing into anything and they hurt so much, i laid in the bath earlier begging for my waters to break or something lol
> 
> Rafwife i dont know how you have gone this long and manged to hold it together, im so bloody fed up of being in constant pain and hospital not giving a dam.
> 
> 
> this thread had gone sooo quiet this past week
> 
> xxlouisexxx:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Mmm pasta bake! I tried to make that the other day and burned it :blush:

Have you tried bouncing on your ball hun? Try rocking back and forth too to open your pelvis up. Have you got any clary sage to add to a bath?

I don't know how I've managed either tbh. I am getting really tired now. I'm struggling to manage but I keep going out with friends and things to keep my mind off things. I'm still umming and ahhing over this induction on Monday. It's not my ideal scenario but I don't know how much longer I can do this.


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> Rafwife still nothing? OMG i feel for you hun, im really suprised you havent gone pop yet. Did you have your sweep today?

Nope, nothing at all! I'm getting cramps but they've been the same for ages now. Nothing is changing at all. I did have my sweep today at 2pm so maybe it will make something happen. I'm not so sure though, I think she is FAR too comfy in there! I can't believe I am the most overdue Mum on the forum :dohh: Trust me!


----------



## claralouise

awww hse will be here soon, how long did they say you could hold off with the induction hun? or have you defo decided on monday.

did you find out if your family could get to you xmas day if nothing went to plan??


----------



## maria26pc

I had my 39th week appointment today and the doc said not much action down there. He said I am just 1cm dilated and asked me to come in on 24th for a scan-to make sure baby is fine, fluid levels are good and placenta working alright. If its fine and the baby still stays in, then I'll have an induction within a week after my due date-25th......Wish me luck ladies. I dont feel much contractions or pain.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Still haven't decided about xmas. I think we'll decide when she comes My family are offering to travel up for boxing day just for the day though.

I haven't definitely decided on Monday, but I'm feeling better about an induction after talking to some people on here. :) I can go in though and talk to them on Monday though at the hospital and see how I feel.


----------



## claralouise

just seen your other post rafwife, been having clary sage baths every other night and radox muscle salts between days.
been rocking on me ball well claras huge space hopper my dog decided to play with mine and burst it lol

i made oh have a little feal inside and he said that it just feals really swollen so i dont know what that mean but also he could feal something very hard at the top like babys head. i refuse to go to hospital to be checked tho as they make you feal an inch tall for going in, id do anything to be induced at this point and i hate the thought of one but, im not living a life in this state i carnt walk unaided, i have to hold onto something where ever i go, i carnt sit without my bum killing me i carnt sleep cus i carnt breath on my back and if i lay on my sides i get cramp. i just cannot belive i cou
ld be like this for another 4weeks

im sorry if all i do is moan alot im just sooo sick of it now, i wouldnt be as bad if i could just walk and actually do things, im NEVER getting pregnant again.

xxxlouisexxx


----------



## PixieKitty

Not due in December, just popping in to wish all you ladies luck and happy due dates to you all!
x


----------



## claralouise

thanks pixikitty


----------



## Poloma

Wow it really is quiet now isnt it? *_looks for tumble weed smiley_!*

I actually had some pains last night!!! :happydance: maybe my body is gearing up to evict this lil one after all! :rofl:

For those of us still here fingers crossed its not for much longer!! :dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

lol Poloma, it's so busy with the newborn! How do you find time to post with your other kiddies to manage?

Come on you last Dec ladies. Let's make the thread in baby and toddler come alive!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oooo good luck poloma! :)

Is everyone having a nice weekend?


----------



## PeanutBean

My day has been funny so far. Been going through my digital photos for the past few months and sorting out my cluttered computer a bit. The day started badly with DH having spoiled my turnips in animal crossing by messing up our timeline. Grr....


----------



## Sarahkka

Thanks PB!
Any suggestive energy to give Babykins a little nudge down the birth canal is much appreciated.
I have been hitting the treadmill at the gym for one hour walks on the uphill setting. I get some great contractions going, but as soon as I stop walking, the contractions disappear. It's so frustrating.
Last night I tried spicey food again.
And I have been doing lots of relaxing and meditating. Maybe I have just been too wound up?
Anyway, it's my Ticker D-Day! Woohoo!
Come on baby!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Happy Due Date Sarahkka :D x 

Hope it's not long off. :) x


----------



## claralouise

happy dd sharahkka.

not much happening here still having bh every 10mins and my bum kills, but thats it :(

just had spicy chicken fajitas for tea YUMMY!!!!!!

Poloma hope those niggles turn into something, has anyone heard from rafwife today??


----------



## Poloma

Happy Due Date Sarahkka :happydance:

No change here, a few intermitant pains and lots of back ache :hissy:
Went for a walk aroung the supermarket earlier and it felt so heavy "down there" really uncomfy :blush: I was glad to get home a sit down! :rofl:
Mil is here and helping distract the two others giving me a chance to relax a bit.
Cant believe its Xmas in a few days :happydance: really looking forward to seeing the kids faces when they open their prezzies :happydance:
(just hope Im here to anyway!)

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are having a good day xXx


----------



## Hayley83

i m having spicy chicken fajitas aswell for dinner hopefully that might get things moving


----------



## claralouise

Hayley83 said:


> i m having spicy chicken fajitas aswell for dinner hopefully that might get things moving

they are sooo yummy arnt they, we usually get the ole del passo ones but tried tescos own today and my word they are spicy lol

glad mil is helping out poloma, i know how you feal being very heavy down there i feal like ive got a bowling ball between me legs lol
i was praying baby would make an appearence b4 xmas but i doubt it.

Louise xxx


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Happy DD's ladies!
No sign of my boy yet. Had masses of pressure yesterday driving to pick up the other half of the pram, OH helping by going over as many rumble strips as he could..lol He's even suggested going off roading though the kids seem more excited about that suggestion than I do.

Finally shaking this cold though, probably due to permanently supping from a stock pot of honey, lemon and ginger I knocked up friday night. OH is still REALLY poorly with it though, 5 weeks!! Still, now he's got a bit of time off from working on damp, cold building sites he should finally be able to kill it.

Just a bit fed up of this odd limbo, think its probably better bub holds off till after christmas now. Everything is ready for him of course, just blummin disorganised over the food and christmas in general...lol


----------



## Brockie

erm, what the hell is going on ladies?!!! WHERE ARE OUR BABIES!!!!!!! :rofl:

Alright i am pissed off now, in the last week i have walked about 5,000 miles, had that fricking ball permanantly stuck to my ass and :sex: more times than we have done in our whole 10 year relationship, im in constant pain and my baby still won't come out!!!!!:hissy:

seems like there is knowone left on this thread:cry:

but congrats to all the new mummys, will be joining you soon xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Brockie

plus i was horrified to see our thread on the second page?!!!:rofl:


----------



## claralouise

:O we made second page, i saved us from going onto it the other day.
have you seen the flurish of babies nemo and bump, sammie everyone is dropping.

come on december babies, i bet we all drop while eating christmas dinner lol or when the clocks chime on new year lol

i managed to sleep pain free last night apart from the 60,000 trips to the loo i hadnt even drank that much yesterday so i dont figure where it all came from.

Good luck nic on your induction today sweety by sound it shouldnt take long as she can feal babies head and water bag :O they may even be able to just burst waters and she an go more naturally without the gel


----------



## danimarie

good luck everyone 
just looked at the list and with rafwife having her induction i will be on the top (due 14th) but to be honest i feel like its never gonna happen natrually and i will have to have my induction on boxing day which i really dont want. hopefully he will make an appearance before then PLEASE. :baby:


----------



## Hayley83

good luck rafwife with the induction x


----------



## claralouise

well theres not many of us december mummy to bes left now.

whats for tea everyone?? i havent decided yet


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks girls :) I'm having the drugs at 7pm I think and will be sneaking my mobile in so hopefully I can update my text buddies before everything gets into full swing. I hope labour won't be too long either if she's so low down already!


----------



## Hayley83

just come back from midwifes shes booked my induction for 1st january. i really hope baby is here before christmas though .


----------



## Poloma

Heres hoping you have a speedy and easy delivery Rafwife xXx
:hugs: to the othe overdue mummies, I know what its like to be kept waiting.

Had to make a Mw appointment for today as I think I have thrush :hissy:
So sore, swollen and itchy "down there" (sorry tmi!)
I read somewhere that it can pass to the baby during delivery so really want it sorted asap.
Im going to ask her if she could do a quick internall (whilst she's down there :rofl:) 
Really need to hear that something is happening before I start to go insane :dohh: 

Only 3 more sleeps till Xmas :happydance: Yay!!!!

Hope we have some more babies born before Xmas, fingers crossed for us all xXx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hey ladies

Just thought i'd pop in and see how you are all doing.

Good luck with your induction rafwife :dance:. Can't wait to see pics :D

So how are all you ladies feeling that are left??. I hoep yo0u all have your babies soon. Sending lots of labour dut :dust: :dust:
xx


----------



## claralouise

i was going to txt you soon nic to see if anything had happened i didnt realise they were leaving it till tonight.

lemi know how you have got on poloma at MW, i havent got an appointment till my due date as they are shut xmas eve but ive been thinking of seeing if i can get on the day unit to have a quick check on monitor as his movements have really slowed i know its the norm but when i have a bath he usually has a giddy fit but last night and thismorning nothing hes prob only moved 3x today. and my bum KILLS!!! ive never had such a pain in the bum before lol

hey aidens mummy hows mummyhood treating you, have you seatled down now into a little routine its barmy the first few days.
Hayley i bet you have your baby before me lol :dust: for you

omg cannot belive xmas is soo close now and decembers nearly over


----------



## Tiff

Hello Ladies! Thought I'd pop in too and say good luck to Rafwife on your induction! Hopefully it goes quick!!! 

:dust: to all of you, being a Mom is amazing!


----------



## Rayven

_*I'm off to the hospital at stupid 'o' clock tomorrow morning for my section. So this LO is getting evicted!!! *_


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Claralouise- Mummyhood is great thanks hunni:D. As for the rountine we have kinda got one but aidan seems to suprise us every now and then and completley through us off course he he. 

Movements slowing are normal hun as long as you get 10 in a 12 hour period then your fine. I know how you feel though Aidans movements really slwoed a few days before i went into labour and it panicked me i think i ended up at the hospital more times than i can count lol.

As for the pain in your bum i had this the day a few days before i went into labour too. It just baby's head going really low down. Do you feel like you need a poo but when you try you can't?? I did and i thought i was constipated and the mw said no thats the baby's head :rofl:. So all good signs for you :D

Tyff- Congrats on the birth of your little one :D
xx


----------



## Poloma

Well I saw Mw and she couldnt help me as they cant prescribe, so I managed to get in with a Gp this evening after explaining to the receptionist.
Was a bit dissapointed that the Gp didnt even examine me! just took my word for it :saywhat: So I now have a pescription of canestan (sp) God knows how they expect me to administer it though! :rofl: will have to test how much Dp loves me! :rofl: (its in a tube you have to insert "you know where!" :blush:)

The Mw wasnt my usual one so I didnt ask her for an internal, she was a bit mad tbh! whilst she was checking lil ones HB he gave her a massive kick as if to say "get off me!!" :rofl: made her jump too!

All checks are fine, she did seem a bit suprised as he isnt my first that I havent had him yet! did explain that my lo's seem to like it in there and are never in a hurry to get out :hissy:

Oh well never mind eh?

Glad to hear all you new mummys are doing well with your babies :happydance:

:dust: for the rest of us xXx


----------



## claralouise

been awake since 2ish baby is having a giddy fit, dunno whats up with me i just cannot sleep feal tired but just carnt sleep :(


----------



## Rayven

*I'm wide awake too. Nowt to do with bubs though and more to do with evicting him later today. *


----------



## Poloma

Me too!
I dont know why Im awake either, I was up at 4am yesterday thanks to my eldest! should be fast asleep now!!!!!


----------



## claralouise

well i went bk to bed at 4ish but still couldnt get to sleep just laid their till oh woke up.

ive got a really sickly fealing with stomach ache but am not ill if you get me its awful

good luck with your section today nessa and rayven xx


----------



## claralouise

oh no we were relegated to 2nd page, back to the top lol


----------



## polo_princess

Hey ladies was just popping in to see if theres any news from Nessa but i take it no one has heard, unless i havent spotted an update. I hope all goes well with her section today!!

Hope yours goes well too Rayven!!

Seems they like leaving it until right near xmas to do sections eh lol. Wouldnt be suprised if they booked people in for xmas eve :)


----------



## Tiff

Hey girls! How is everyone feeling? Holly, Brooke is absoutely gorgeous!!!! Such a little cutie patootie!

:dust: to everyone, I can't wait for all of us to be over in the Baby and Toddler section. How is everyone feeling?


----------



## polo_princess

Tyff said:


> Hey girls! How is everyone feeling? Holly, Brooke is absoutely gorgeous!!!! Such a little cutie patootie!
> 
> :dust: to everyone, I can't wait for all of us to be over in the Baby and Toddler section. How is everyone feeling?

Thanks hun, i was just reading your birth story you look sooooo happy in your pictures lol i dont know how you managed to crack a smile, i was so stunned i sat there in shock just staring for a while :rofl:

Hope your enjoying being a mummy!!

And girls come on December is almost done now, we want some more babies :happydance:


----------



## claralouise

PP and Tyff i carnt wait to get to baby section either lol

didnt sleep last night i think most of us dec mummys2be had a sleepless night last night...strange.

felt crappy thismorning but now im pain free and fealing great apart from being tired just keep getting cramp when i walk thats it which is nothing to the pain i have been in.

No update from nessa rayven and i havent had a txt from rafwife since thismorning hoping shes ok they had just broken her waters and she was in pain so i told her to make sure she got pain relif if she needed it, she seems the sort to be brave and battle on without, id be screaming for drugs lol


----------



## Poloma

Hiya PP and Tyff!!!! :hi:

Like Louise I had a crappy nights sleep (again!) get the feeling my body was having a clearout! (sorry tmi!)

No niggles at all today :hissy: got to the point now where I'd prefer him to stay put till after Xmas, I'm looking forward to my Xmas Dinner :rofl:
(bet I've just jinxed myself now havent I??)

I've also realised I have been a real crappy text buddy :cry: it occured to me earlier that Malpal hasnt posted for a while, just sent her a text to see if she is ok, I think she was due on the 16th? 

Hope we have some good news from Nessa and Rayven soon xXx


----------



## claralouise

Poloma said:


> No niggles at all today :hissy: got to the point now where I'd prefer him to stay put till after Xmas, I'm looking forward to my Xmas Dinner :rofl:
> (bet I've just jinxed myself now havent I??)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we have some good news from Nessa and Rayven soon xXx


ive said the same to OH knowing my luck i bet i go either late tomorrow night or on xmas day lol 

nessa has just posted hun


----------



## claralouise

poloma ive just realised on our siggys theres only a month between our little girls how weirds that


----------



## Poloma

claralouise said:


> poloma ive just realised on our siggys theres only a month between our little girls how weirds that

Spooky!!!

Is your little girl a little madam like Abbi?? She answers back now! lol
But the best is hearing her say "mummy" in the sweetest voice!

I'm starting to think its just you and me left on this thread now! 

Im just relaxing with a large mug of hot choccy whilst Dp and Mil trapes around the supermarket :rofl:


----------



## claralouise

oh yes i have a madem, wouldnt have it any other way tho shes my little princess. ive just started getting a bit of attitude think the terrible twos are aproaching but apart from that shes very very well behaved shockingly infact lol 
i had my mates twins the other week and sent one of them to the naughty step, i told clara off the other day and she said naughty and sat on the step hehehe all i could do was laugh

her only anoying things are PEPPA PIG aghhh shes obsessed lol and flipping upsy daisy fro in the night garden lol

i love hearing her talk tho but shes got a propa yorkshire accent lol its well cute


----------



## sparkswillfly

claralouise - have you heard anything from Nic? I havent since 9am this morning. Hope shes ok.


----------



## claralouise

i txt her around 4pm asking if she was ok as we were all concerned but had no reply. i hope she is ok, the last txt i had was the same as yours thismorning, i told her to accept the pain relief if she needed it.


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
Still preggo.
Had a biophysical profile today (just an ultrasound). They are routine at my clinic once you go so many days overdue.
I'm am trying so hard to be patient, but I am truly a moodswinging she-beast right now.
Anyway, Babykins looks peachy. No problems. They estimate he's 8 lbs 9 oz, but it can go about 1.5 lbs margin of error up or down.
I feel like I am expanding. The skin on the lower half of my bump has very suddenly broken out in angry red stretch marks. They are so itchy!
No marks at all until about two weeks ago, then bam!
Baby really needs to come out before he does any more damage. I am going to need organ transplants if he doesn't stop pummelling me!
Must not go insane before Dec.29 induction.
sigh
Good luck to everyone currently in labour!


----------



## claralouise

awww sarahkka, all these dec babies seem to want to stop in


----------



## Poloma

:hugs: Sarahkka like louise said we must have made these babies far too comfy :rofl:

Fingeres crossed he arrives before your induction date xXx


----------



## claralouise

bump to the top


----------



## Poloma

claralouise said:


> bump to the top

:rofl: We will not be relegated to the 2nd page!!!!!!


----------



## claralouise

Poloma said:


> claralouise said:
> 
> 
> bump to the top
> 
> :rofl: We will not be relegated to the 2nd page!!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:i will not alow it while ever theres a december mum left hehehe


----------



## Tiff

polo_princess said:


> Thanks hun, i was just reading your birth story you look sooooo happy in your pictures lol i dont know how you managed to crack a smile, i was so stunned i sat there in shock just staring for a while :rofl:
> 
> Hope your enjoying being a mummy!!
> 
> And girls come on December is almost done now, we want some more babies :happydance:

It was the epidural! :rofl: I was definitely out of it before that sucker kicked in!

I am LOVING being a Mummy!!!!! :cloud9: 


Just wanted to stop in to wish you all a very merry christmas!


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Merry Christmas everyone. Here's to wishing you and your's health, wealth and happiness. xxxxx
Just nipping in betwixt the odd faff in the kitchen. I'm on a bit of a go slow, feeling generally odd. I seriously think me and bub are having a battle of wits, me being determined he stay put till tomorrow afternoon and him looking and feeling like he wants out NOW!. HAHA
I'm all of a crampy sweat I tells ya!! Dont think I've ever kept my pelvic floor clenched for soooo long!.


----------



## Brockie

mrs nesbit its you and me too hon!!!! wonder if either of us will have xmas babies?!!!! 

good luck hon and will see you at the finish line! x:happydance:


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Brockie said:


> mrs nesbit its you and me too hon!!!! wonder if either of us will have xmas babies?!!!!
> 
> good luck hon and will see you at the finish line! x:happydance:

You too Brockie xxx
At the moment I really feel that as soon as Christmas dinners done with and I finally relax, I'll need someone on standby with a catchers mit!! :rofl:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Merry christmas ladies

So are we going to have any christmas day babies??

:dust: labour dust to you all

For all those feeling fed up, just think this time next month you will ALL defiantly have your babies :D
xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Merry christmas ladies
> 
> So are we going to have any christmas day babies??
> 
> :dust: labour dust to you all
> 
> For all those feeling fed up, just think this time next month you will ALL defiantly have your babies :D
> xx

NEXT MONTH?!!!!!!!!
ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding, kitten! :) I know what you mean!
Had a prenatal this morning and doctor said baby's head has actually disengaged somewhat. She very much doubted that we'd be in hospital for xmas. She thinks she'll probably see me at my induction on Monday.
Oh well.
Cervix still quite high and tightly closed. Baby shows no intention of leaving. Are we going to go through this again when he's in his twenties and wanting to live in my basement?
Because I will win this battle, baby. I have prostaglandin gel, unlimited time on the treadmill, pitocin drips, and eventually, surgery all on my side. Don't make me go that far, kid. 
Why does my family seem to gestate for 42 weeks? What did we gain by evolving thus?
Remaining Dec. mums - we can do it! Just a few more days. Keep selves away from any weapon-like objects and holiday crowds. All will be well.
Peace on earth, darlings!
Have a lovely xmas!


----------



## claralouise

NO WAY i want to be a january mum, i have a week to get this baby out lol


----------



## claralouise

ohhh im getting sooo bad tempered now OH is doing me head in, save me please send him back to work lol

every 2mins all i get is are you in pain and im like yeh cus your doing my head in, ive had the best day ever for the past few weeks absolutlely pain free and hes spoiling it or is it just me being over tired and snappy lol
blahh 
i want santa to come now so i can open my kp perfume lol
i bought myself animal crossing for wii from bump lol how bads that

merry xmas everyone


----------



## Poloma

claralouise said:


> NO WAY i want to be a january mum, i have a week to get this baby out lol

Im with you hun! I already have one born in January! 
And Sarahkka my family are the same! seem to cook our babies way too long for my liking!
Want baby out :hissy: 
Well maybe once Ive had my Xmas dinner anyway! :rofl:


----------



## Sarahkka

I am in a ridiculous and childish temper because my husband cleaned out the fridge and threw away some very nice buttercream icing that I had made from scratch and was planning to use to make a cake tomorrow. Am furious!
How DARE he?!!!!
sigh.
I guess I still love him.
He just brought me a chocolate to say sorry.


----------



## LauraLM

I posted pages ago but I was wondering if I could be removed from the list? :) I had my
baby boy on the 15th. (Due the 17th)


----------



## Hayley83

Happy Christmas Everyone Hope your all doing ok


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Merry Christmas Everyone.

Sending You All Lots Of Labour Dust For December Babies To Arrive In December.

:dust:


----------



## claralouise

merry christmas everyone NO BABY FROM SANTA HERE boohoooo and ive been such a good girl


----------



## nessajane

merry xmas girls hope everyone having a nice xmas, i came home from hospital this morning with baby tyler, i will post pic and do my birth story when not so tired x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Merry Christmas girls. Lots of :dust: for you all. xx


----------



## claralouise

hiya nessa glad ur ok hun.
take it your up with niamh nic at that time.. bless, claras bloody baby annabelle woke me up at 3 she knocked its dummy out and it was screaming i soon found the off switch lol she slept through it tho typical grrrr

well no news on baby front here, and as of last night none from poloma aswel, i think all these december babies are running late booohooo, have we had many early ones apart from them born in november. 

well im going to revise the list and pm it pp as im soo bored lol

:dust::dust: to us that are left


----------



## Poloma

Morning Ladies!
Hope everyone had a great day yesterday?
Like Louise said no movment here! :hissy:
Maybe my Dp was right and Im looking at having another Jan baby!
Roll on Monday when I get my sweep! :rofl: maybe that will kick start the lil mokey into comming out xXx


----------



## Pyrrhic

claralouise said:


> take it your up with niamh nic at that time.. bless

I'm at my Mums so my Mum had her last night so I could rest. :) Well...ish. I was so worried about her I didn't sleep much and my milk has come through now so had lots of pain last night. I got up at 5am to express, and it took me two hours but I got 70mls for her. :) She then conveniently woke at 7am for a feed! She's good as gold really. Once I manage to BF properly we'll be sorted.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Good luck for your sweep Poloma! 

I hope you guys all had a great Christmas. :)


----------



## Sarahkka

Good morning remaining Dec mums!
Hope everyone had a nice day yesterday.
Mine was quiet, but nice.
I feel very squirrelly and nesty today. Lots of house cleaning and sorting plans. Oh the excitement!
I was given a sweep at my prenatal on Wed and I am starting to wonder if this one didn't actually do something?
The other two I've had were mildly uncomfortable but had absolutely no effect. The Wed one hurt and I'm still bleeding somewhat. But no accompanying cramping or anything exciting.
Baby is giving obstinate little wiggles, like he's trying to settle down into a comfier position and hibernate until spring! Not with my uterus, you don't, Baby! Eviction procedures commence 7:15 am Monday morning!!


----------



## Tiff

Hello Ladies!

Congrats Nic on Naimh!!! :wohoo: Isn't it amazing? I know what you mean about not being able to sleep... I do the same thing! Although we had an incident with Claire chocking and had to call 911, I was a freaking WRECK, but she was okay. The paramedics said that it's better to call and error on the side of caution. Claire was still really mucousy (sp?) so when I went to feed her my milk had come in and the flow was more than she was used to, and that combined with the mucous made the milk go down the wrong tube. 

So after a series of minor heart attacks on my part we're all no worse for wear. Still though, I'm always checking on her and making sure she's okay. 

How are you ladies feeling? Any twinges? Have I missed anyone having their LOs? Not too long to the end of the month now!!!


----------



## Poloma

Glad Claire is ok Tyff, must have been so scary!
Well Im having a few pains right now but its only on one side so I dont think its gonna lead to anything exciting :(
Prob lil man sitting on a nerve!
So Im just playing the waiting game now, not a game I like! but should be used too lol


----------



## claralouise

hiya im still here no baby boohooo, altho i was having what felt like proper contractions last night but they lead to nothing. im gunna cry if he doesnt come soon.
god tyff i would have freak aswel glad shes ok tho..hugs.

Nic it bloody kills when all the milks there dont it, mine went like melons with clarai sent OH out in middle of night to asda to get a pump so i could get them down again lol

glad you got to your mums for xmas


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Dust to all the remaining December mummy's. I hope you all get your 'December' baby. 

:dust:


----------



## Poloma

xXDonnaXx said:


> Dust to all the remaining December mummy's. I hope you all get your 'December' baby.
> 
> :dust:

Time is fast running out now! :hissy:

Im starting to get very impatient! lol

hope everyone has had a good Xmas

Louise - I bet we will be texting each other from the labour ward on New Years Eve :rofl:


----------



## Michy

Ok Chrimbo over, I want him out!!!!!!

Starting getting funny pains Christmas morning, but things have quietened down today BH are still very strong, but only getting one every hour or so.


----------



## polo_princess

Hellloooooo all the remaining Dec mummies, Dec is nearly over now so you've all got a few days left to get these babies out. Hope your all managing to hang in there, it wont be long now :hugs:

Cant believe how many babies have appeared in the last week though!!Congratulations to all you new mummies :cloud9: I hate not being able to get on everyday to catch up with you all but the hospital gave me a broken baby that cries all the time and is very hard work :rofl: Im joking, well about the broken bit maybe but Brooke seems to be a very noisy baby lol

Claralouise your a diamond, ill go through your pm in 2 secs and update the list :happydance:


----------



## claralouise

polo_princess said:


> Hellloooooo all the remaining Dec mummies, Dec is nearly over now so you've all got a few days left to get these babies out.
> 
> Claralouise your a diamond, ill go through your pm in 2 secs and update the list :happydance:

 im getting very impatient like poloma.

haha:rofl:a diamond just very bored hehehe

well ive spent the day sleeping, and playing on animal crossing god that games addictive.

been loosing lots of gooey gack down there so hope thats a sign that things are progressing.

:dust::dust: to all


----------



## Sarahkka

Hello everyone!
I just got back from a brisk hour on the treadmill, trying to jostle Babykins out, but nothing.
I am not sure I can make it until Monday morning. I am getting more and more swollen and angry every hour.
For the love of god, child, get moving!!!!!


----------



## pinkfairy

im still here too! i have a feeling my baby will be a jan baby now! no sign of her wanting to come out yet... :(


----------



## Sophie1205

Ooh ive missed so much!!
Whos had their babbas?! 
I can never get on anymore - Im so busy with Leo.

Hope everyone had a good christmas and good luck to those who are still waiting for their LO's
xxxxx


----------



## claralouise

morning

omg a bad case of swollen ankles they are HUGE i carnt even get me socks on.

how are we all today ladies 4 full days left to get these babies out booohoooo i cannot
belive how fast december has gone, it felt so slow aswel at times but looking back its flown.

sarahkka i cannot belive you havent POPPED yet are you now our longest overdue mummy now rafewifes gone
nice to see you sophie


----------



## pinkfairy

hi all,
was up from 2 am having contractions every 30 mins then after 3 hours they just stopped! i could cry!!!!they were so painful too. i really thought that was it. oh well......


----------



## Poloma

Morning Ladies

Hello Pinklady and Sophie!!!

Absolutley nothing happening here :hissy: even with regular :sex: :rofl: Dp cant believe his luck! 

Going for another long walk in a bit, see if that does anything!

If not im pinning all my hopes on tomorrow's sweep :rofl:


----------



## danimarie

just to let everyone know i had riley J on boxing day i was induced and he was born at 9:36pm 8lb 15oz of pure georgous boy. thanks everyone and good luck all the december mummies.:hug:


----------



## Sarahkka

claralouise said:


> morning
> 
> omg a bad case of swollen ankles they are HUGE i carnt even get me socks on.
> 
> how are we all today ladies 4 full days left to get these babies out booohoooo i cannot
> belive how fast december has gone, it felt so slow aswel at times but looking back its flown.
> 
> *sarahkka i cannot belive you havent POPPED yet are you now our longest overdue mummy now rafewifes gone*
> nice to see you sophie

Ah, what an honour!
The Longest Overdue Mommy title.

I take up the mantle with pride and hormonal rage and will do my best to pass it over to someone else as soon as humanly possible!!!
And I'm actually more overdue than my ticker says as my clinic figured Dec.19 was my due date, rather than Dec.21. So it's 9 days and counting. 
I am freaking huge. 
This baby is also freaking huge. 
I can't believe I am _looking forward_ to the induction tomorrow!
By the way, my ankles and feet are so puffy right now that I can barely get shoes on, either.
I haven't been too bad for water retention for most of the pregnancy, but the last few days have been pretty nuts - even my toes are puffy!
Well Babykins, you have 24 hours to get things going on your own, and then we're going in after you!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats Danimarie. :blue:

Sarahkka......LABOUR DUST to you!

:dust:


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations Danimarie xXx


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats Danimarie!!

Come on girls who;s going to be next? .... youve got 3 days left before the gatecrashing of the Jan mummies thread begins lol


----------



## Michy

No news here, I don't believe for one second I am going to be a December mummy!!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Michy you say that .... i was convinced id go overdue to the point of being induced and i went one bloody day early!!


----------



## Michy

I'd love it if you were right PP, but I just don't feel anything at all today!!


----------



## claralouise

oh well i think sarahkka will defo be a december mummy nut the rest of us it dont look like owts gunna happen...im sooo gunna cry
good luck with your sweep poloma tommorow, i so wish i could take your place hehehe

well im at the hospital on wednesday for my induction date if nothings happened
still loosing loads of stringy gooey stuff its gross


----------



## Tiff

Sarahkka said:


> Ah, what an honour!
> The Longest Overdue Mommy title.
> 
> I take up the mantle with pride and hormonal rage and will do my best to pass it over to someone else as soon as humanly possible!!!
> And I'm actually more overdue than my ticker says as my clinic figured Dec.19 was my due date, rather than Dec.21. So it's 9 days and counting.
> I am freaking huge.
> This baby is also freaking huge.
> I can't believe I am _looking forward_ to the induction tomorrow!
> *By the way, my ankles and feet are so puffy right now that I can barely get shoes on, either.*
> I haven't been too bad for water retention for most of the pregnancy, but the last few days have been pretty nuts - even my toes are puffy!
> Well Babykins, you have 24 hours to get things going on your own, and then we're going in after you!


I had the same thing. For the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy I ended up having to wear P's shoes. They were ugly as sin and I cringed whenever I had to put them on, but they were comfortable... and in the end that's what mattered. Ugh, I feel for you!

Lots of :dust: to you ladies as well! I'm always thinking of you guys, wondering if anyone's had any movement yet. 

Also, congrats Danimarie on the birth of your LO! :wohoo:

Hello to everyone else as well, hope you're all doing well. :cloud9:


----------



## claralouise

thanks for the dust tyff i think we all need it, ive just had curry for the 5th night oh my god i stink of it lol dont think i could eat another one for years now,


----------



## Poloma

Well still no movement as yet :hissy:
BUT Dp has gone out tonight on a mission of mercy to a friends house, she has run out of gas and electric so I told him to go and sort it out for her. Cant sit at home knowing a friend is in the dark and cold.
So whats the betting something happens now he's gone for the night? :rofl:
At least Mil is here just incase, would have to call an ambulance though as no other way of getting to hospital! :rofl:

I doubt anything will happen tbh, just wishfull thinking :rofl:

All labour dust is greatly recieved!!!! Thanks xXx


----------



## claralouise

ohhh hunny, ive gotton so bad tempered with every1 dead snappy, im only happy when im sat on animal crossing at the mo hehehe im sooo addicted it taking my mind off all the pains he starts every night and i think woohoo here we go then they stop as soon as i get in bed.
poor mate hope he gets it sorted for her


----------



## pinkfairy

Poloma said:


> Well still no movement as yet :hissy:
> BUT Dp has gone out tonight on a mission of mercy to a friends house, she has run out of gas and electric so I told him to go and sort it out for her. Cant sit at home knowing a friend is in the dark and cold.
> So whats the betting something happens now he's gone for the night? :rofl:
> At least Mil is here just incase, would have to call an ambulance though as no other way of getting to hospital! :rofl:
> 
> I doubt anything will happen tbh, just wishfull thinking :rofl:
> 
> All labour dust is greatly recieved!!!! Thanks xXx

which hospital are u giving birth in? im going to frimley. xx


----------



## Poloma

pinkfairy said:


> Poloma said:
> 
> 
> Well still no movement as yet :hissy:
> BUT Dp has gone out tonight on a mission of mercy to a friends house, she has run out of gas and electric so I told him to go and sort it out for her. Cant sit at home knowing a friend is in the dark and cold.
> So whats the betting something happens now he's gone for the night? :rofl:
> At least Mil is here just incase, would have to call an ambulance though as no other way of getting to hospital! :rofl:
> 
> I doubt anything will happen tbh, just wishfull thinking :rofl:
> 
> All labour dust is greatly recieved!!!! Thanks xXx
> 
> which hospital are u giving birth in? im going to frimley. xxClick to expand...

Epsom for me, I had my daughter there and the staff were fantastic (even if the food wasnt! :rofl:)
Where abouts is Frimley?


----------



## pinkfairy

Poloma said:


> pinkfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poloma said:
> 
> 
> Well still no movement as yet :hissy:
> BUT Dp has gone out tonight on a mission of mercy to a friends house, she has run out of gas and electric so I told him to go and sort it out for her. Cant sit at home knowing a friend is in the dark and cold.
> So whats the betting something happens now he's gone for the night? :rofl:
> At least Mil is here just incase, would have to call an ambulance though as no other way of getting to hospital! :rofl:
> 
> I doubt anything will happen tbh, just wishfull thinking :rofl:
> 
> All labour dust is greatly recieved!!!! Thanks xXx
> 
> which hospital are u giving birth in? im going to frimley. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Epsom for me, I had my daughter there and the staff were fantastic (even if the food wasnt! :rofl:)
> Where abouts is Frimley?Click to expand...

camberley i think. ive just moved to surrey so havent really got a clue about the area!! :rofl:


----------



## Hayley83

hello everyone just to let you know i had my baby yesterday his name is Michael and hes gorgeous .i started having contractions at 10am i managed to stay at home till 7pm when thay assesed me i was 9cm dilated i was so happy!!! by 8 pm i was ready to push i was pushing for 2 hours he was born at 10.16 pm and weighed 9lb 2.5oz (he was a big un!) i am so happy, and even more happy im a december mum good luck to the rest of you i hope your babys come soon xxx :dust:


----------



## rubberchickuk

hey ladies...comp working again...and i have just put a thread up to announce my early arrival...am going to catch up on all ive missed xxx


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations Hayley and Rubberchick!!!

So so jelous!!!!

Cant wait to see some piccies xXx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Her is some labour dust poloma :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congrats rubberchick and hayley :D. Enjoy your little bundles of joy 
xx


----------



## Michy

I hope things start for you really soon poloma.


----------



## claralouise

well thats 2 more babies down and only 2days left for the rest of us.

still nothing here i think hes gone into hybernation, i really dont want to wait till weds to see anyone ive not had a mw appointment for 2weeks as they were shut over xmas so i may ring day unit see if i can see someone as ive not had much movement over past few days and hes changed position he has always laid on my right side and hes now on theleft but it feals wide if you get me im a bit worried he may have come out of my hips and gone breech. 

good luck poloma with your sweep today xxxxx


----------



## Poloma

Thanks for the dust ladies

I hope you can get seen Louise, fingers crossed he isnt breech xXx

Well I have my sweep at 1pm! 
Will have done a 4 mile walk to nursery by then so hoping the combination does the trick!
I will be dissapointed if nothing happens! as I went into labour with Abbi the same day I had a sweep with her!

Hope the rest of you due ladies are ok xXx


----------



## nessajane

sending you remaining mummies some labour vibes :dust::dust: xx


----------



## Michy

Good luck today Poloma!

Still nothing going on here :cry:


----------



## claralouise

ive posted on bored im soo angry right now hospital refuse to see me dispite me being a high risk pregnancy and on peadiactric alert. i can feal my bp going throgh the roof at the stupid woman who was on the other end of phone.
good luck at your sweep hunny


----------



## Sarahkka

Congrats hayley and rubberchick!
Hoping to join you in the next couple of days.
I get the cervical gel at 7:15 am today, so let's hope that's all it takes to get this show on the road.
I have the weirdest stretch marks all over the bottom half of my bump. They are almost like a rash and are really tender and sting when I touch them. Also quite itchy.
I am probably finally developing an allergy to pregnancy.
Woke up at 3:30 am and finally just got up and started breakfast at 4:30. I can nap after the gel. Just too much to think about.
And I'm not thinking about labour, more about details like did I pack everything I need in hospital bag, etc.
I don't feel excited, sort of strangely detached.
Probably because this could be the start of a few days' worth of induction efforts. Trying not to get my hopes up, I guess.
Good luck to all for sweeps, etc.
Hopefully, I 'll have some news soon.


----------



## claralouise

awww hun good luck with your induction today hopefully it will got fast i have my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Poloma

Good Luck Sarahkka!!!!!!! Hope it all goes well xXx

All is good here! :happydance:

I had my sweep and I am 3cm dilated and cervix is soft and 80% effaced (sp) :happydance:

She did say if she had needed too she could have burst my waters! :rofl:

So I am really hoping somthing happens now xXx

Have had backache since she did it, but then I have walked over 4 miles today so it could be that too!


----------



## claralouise

ohhh thats good news hunny i would have told her to break the bloody waters. 
make sure youve got credit


----------



## Poloma

claralouise said:


> ohhh thats good news hunny i would have told her to break the bloody waters.
> make sure youve got credit

I did :rofl: but of course she wouldnt!
Phone is charged up and ready!
Had a bit of backache since sweep but nothing too exciting
Gonna try a bit of :sex: later! Im sure Dp will be happy to help :rofl:


----------



## claralouise

haha we tried:sex: the other day i gave it up as a bad job tho i couldnt get comfy at all.


----------



## Tiff

Poloma said:


> Good Luck Sarahkka!!!!!!! Hope it all goes well xXx
> 
> All is good here! :happydance:
> 
> I had my sweep and I am 3cm dilated and cervix is soft and 80% effaced (sp) :happydance:
> 
> She did say if she had needed too she could have burst my waters! :rofl:
> 
> So I am really hoping somthing happens now xXx
> 
> Have had backache since she did it, but then I have walked over 4 miles today so it could be that too!

They broke my water when I was 3cm dialated! So glad that you seem to be on your way! (soon, I hope!)


----------



## claralouise

hiya tyff hows you and claire have you adjusted to life as a mummy yet


----------



## Sarahkka

Oh boy.
This is going to take awhile.
Had the gel this morning and don't feel a thing. No mucus plug, no cramping, no contractions, nothing.
The doctor could barely reach my cervix, it's so high and closed. My husband told me I'm about as ripe as a green banana. Thanks, honey!
And those stretch marks aren't stretch marks. I have PUPPs. Not as bad as poor kazzap did, but it's spreading pretty quickly.
Not to mention giant cankles. It looks like I have put on two thick socks of fat. Charming.
So my body is ready to go. In fact, it's starting to show signs that it is really really done with pregnancy.
But my hormones aren't getting anything started.
Poor babykins couldn't get out if he wanted to with my cervix slammed shut like that. In fact, maybe all that kicking has been his wee baby frustration. I should probably start putting money aside for his future therapy sessions now. I can just hear him on the shrink's couch "Well, doc, it all started when my mother locked me in her womb..."
I really really really don't want to get a pitocin drip. I really want to have the gel work.
But I had a good talk with the doctor this morning about risk, and she said that at this point, there is more risk in waiting for labour to kick in naturally than there is in induction. That's statistical, not just opinion. I think that is pretty significant.
So I'm on the intervention path, it seems. I will be really disappointed if this all winds up in a c-section (25-30% higher chance of needing one with the drip), but it's healthy baby that's the goal.
I go back to hospital at 3 pm to see if anything has happened.
Sigh.


----------



## bumpity

Hello december ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hello to you all - and to all those of you still waiting - please come join us in the January mummies thread anytime you want :D


----------



## Tiff

Sorry to hear that Sarahkka! Hope you've progressed.

Louise, I LOVE being a Mommy! It's awesome! :cloud9: But on that note Claire is screaming so I have to jet! Sorry for the short reply!


----------



## claralouise

aww sarahkka sorry hunny. that really sucks but at least with a section you have defo dates and know hat the birth will entail. xxxx

hey poloma had a boy thismorning woohooo


----------



## Michy

Awww Sarahkka, really hope that gel works hun!

Nothing to report from me, few niggles but nothing significant, I think he is going to be in there for ages yet!


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: for Paloma!!!! 

How many Dec Mums do we have left? :)


----------



## pinkfairy

im still here! boo.

im fed up of waiting now. they have booked me in for a sweep if the baby isnt here by next weds! thats another week.....!!


----------



## claralouise

still here aswel pinkfairy, only progress is blood in my plug now, and period like cramps in my back but im not getting excited as it prob wont amount to much.


----------



## claralouise

tyff theres 14 of us but i think 4 could have gone as they havent been online in a bit, i think all these babies are running slow this month


----------



## Brockie

hi ladies just a quick one had my baby yesterday after 3 days in hospital!!!

and my bump was BLUE!!!! Freddie was born at 4.20 am monday 29th Dec weighing 8lb 7oz xxxx

he is a beauty will post birth stroy soon tho dont want to put anyone off!!! xx

good luck ladies i will catch up on who else has popped when i get 5 xxx


----------



## Michy

congrats hun :cloud9:


----------



## Tiff

Congrats Brockie!!!! 

Fingers still crossed for those of you who are left! Hopefully not too much longer now.


----------



## jms895

Hope you poor ladies dont have to wait much longer and you get your little bubbas soon! xxxx


----------



## claralouise

woohooo brockie you was one of the four i thought may have had baby.

well NEWS in my camp, yesterday started loosing blood with my plug and had dull period pains, been having contrcations all night they are 10mins at the mo but lasting over a min, got my 40week appointment at hospital at 9.30 so im going to see if they will let me go on the monitor to see whats happenening as baby is going mental at every contraction. getting on my ball in a bit see if i can get these times down.
god i forgot what they felt like.

come on michy!!!!!!!!! :dust::dust: to everyone due today xXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## pinkfairy

good luck!

think ill be joining the jan mummy's!!! i could cry :hissy:


----------



## Sarah81

I'm another December Mummy still waiting :hissy: I'm due for a sweep next Tuesday, fingers crossed LO will decide to put in an appearance before then!! Looks like we're gonna be January Mummys ladies!! :hug:


----------



## Michy

Hey girls, been to hospital thismorning for 40 week appointment.

Due to high bp I got a sweep and have been booked for an induction on Friday, am a bit shocked!

Claralouise, really hope you pop today!!! xxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good luck Michy! Hopefully it won't take anymore intervention than that for you. Whenever I've had a sweep baby has been born 3 days later, everytime, so hopefully if it does come to a bit of exyta help it will be really minimal for you, fingers crossedx


----------



## pinkfairy

they wont give me a sweep until next weds. dont think i could last another week! guess we will be having 09 babies instead of 08!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good luck Michy. Hope the sweep works and you don't have to be induced

Everyone who hasn't has their babies yet. I'm sending lots of labour dust your way :dust: :dust:
xx


----------



## baby#4due2/16

good luck to you all


----------



## Sarahkka

Am back with a baby!!! Avoided section and had my baby the old-fashioned way - yay!
Simon Albion Archambault born 12:39 pm Dec.30!!
Little porker was 8 lbs 10 oz, and it was all head!!
Epic story and will post later.
Must go worship my darling baby now!
Good luck to remaining Dec mums and Happy New Year!


----------



## Sarah81

Congratulations!!! :happydance: Another December Mummy gone - not many of us left now!! :hug:


----------



## Tiff

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats to all the new mummies!!

Fingers crossed you go on your own Michy and dont have to be induced!! Come on girls lets get the last of these Dec babies out :)


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations Sarahkka!!!! 
Our Lo's share their birthday :happydance:


----------



## claralouise

congrats sarahkka.xxx
hope the sweep works for you michy xxxx


----------



## Michy

Nothing happening here at all, looks like induction for me girls :hissy:


----------



## Sarah81

Started to lose my mucus plug today - yay!!! :happydance: At least that's a sign that "something" is happening!! Hoping labour starts before my sweep on tuesday! Us December Mummies need lots of labour :dust: sent our way please!!! :hug:


----------



## Tiff

That's awesome Sarah! 

:dust: for you! Hope things go before your sweep!


----------



## claralouise

good luck sarah, these december babies dont want ta come early do they, i was convinced i was going to go into jan even when i was pushing lol i sat at 6 sucking on gas going well if im 4cm and its a cm an hour im going to be a jan mummy and started bawling haha Oh couldnt work out what i was on about then clicked afterwards when i was txting rafwife and poloma


----------



## pinkfairy

mines certainy not wanting to come out! looks like ill be having a sweep on weds.


----------



## Sarah81

Yay!! :happydance: Contractions woke me up at 5am!! Still pretty irregular but at least something's happening!! Jolly painful though :cry: It'll be all worth it though - looks like all the labour :dust: worked!! Thanks ladies!! I'll update you all soon :hug:


----------



## claralouise

ohhh good luck sarah hav eyou got a txt buddie


----------



## Angelmouse

Good Luck Sarah. :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Good luck to all remaining Decemeber mummies, i know how it feels going over, so sympathise with you all.
Sending lots of labour dust your way
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Poloma

Good Luck Sarah and Michy xXx

Hope to see you over in the baby and toddler section soon xXx

Sending lots of labour vibes to anyone still waiting xXx

Quick question for those who have had their lo's.....
Are you finding the after pains really bad?? Im doubled up and having to take paracetamol daily to cope. I had heard that they are worse the more lo's you have but I wasnt expecting this..


----------



## claralouise

hey hun am having same probs with after pains im doubled over when they kick in luckily they only last a few mins at a time. MW said if they carry on im to see doc for some codine as they are stronger than paracetomol, im not sure if u can get them over counter.

good news here havent had to go to hospital for anti d as callum has same blood group as me woohoo no nasty injection


----------



## Pyrrhic

I haven't had any pains, but my MW seems really surprised by that so I don't think I'm normal! I am still very sore down below though and I didn't tear at all. Not sure how long that is supposed to last.

Try taking paracetamol and ibuprofen together. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

The tylenol and ibuprofin together works really well! 

I had pains, but I was told that it was because I was breastfeeding. I guess it triggers the oxytocin hormone which makes your uterus retract faster. Painful, and would happen pretty much only when I'd be feeding Claire. Gotta love it.

My problem? Totally way TMI, but I'm still having a hard time having a bowel movement. It's so painful! I'm taking stool softeners, drinking tons of water, eating fruit and bran and STILL it's hard to go :hissy: 

When will it end? I hate having perpetual pain down there. :cry:


----------



## claralouise

my pains seem to be when or just after ive been breastfeeding also, i havent been to the loo yet, i didnt tear or graze but im really sore MW said it was a fast delivery tho so i could be very bruised inside, ive been drinking lots of fresh orange juice aswel i had cravings for it in the last few weeks and it hasnt stopped, so hopefully that will help a bit.

Poloma what are you doing for abbies birthday? claras is on pancake day so im going to do her a little house party with pancakes and the rest of the theme will be cupcakes fairys and blumming peppa pig lol
i cannot wait to get making her cake, i did that much baking while i was pregneant with callum iv got the confidence to make her one.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I've had a few pains and when i did have them i took co-codemol

Nic-hope your not sure for too much longer
xx


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Congrats to all the Dec mummies and those of us with cheeky LO's who held out till Jan. xxx

WELL, so much for my bub being due 19th Dec. He ended up being evicted by induction at 1.09am 3rd Jan a whopping 14 days late, and was still dancing about in the womb well after the drip kicked in.
Will post birth story soon, no horror story I promise..LOL.
We are both bloody marvellous, although I'm still in shock after going through pregnancy measuring a little small baby Sam ended up weighing in at 9lb 8!!. How the hell I managed to get him out unscathed I'll never know...

The afterpains have been seriously harsh though. Battled through with paracetamol and hot water bottles. Never had any with my 1st baby, 2nd they were bad but as soon as I started feeding Sammy they were vile, all womb, back and down my thighs. Luckily now my milks come in they have begun to wane considerably so chin up anyone still suffering. TMI I know but i've found trying to empty my bladder before a feed and rocking while feeding seems to help flush out more goop and provides alot of relief on each contraction. xxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Mrs_Nesbit said:


> Congrats to all the Dec mummies and those of us with cheeky LO's who held out till Jan. xxx
> 
> WELL, so much for my bub being due 19th Dec. He ended up being evicted by induction at 1.09am 3rd Jan a whopping 14 days late, and was still dancing about in the womb well after the drip kicked in.
> Will post birth story soon, no horror story I promise..LOL.
> We are both bloody marvellous, although I'm still in shock after going through pregnancy measuring a little small baby Sam ended up weighing in at 9lb 8!!. How the hell I managed to get him out unscathed I'll never know...
> 
> The afterpains have been seriously harsh though. Battled through with paracetamol and hot water bottles. Never had any with my 1st baby, 2nd they were bad but as soon as I started feeding Sammy they were vile, all womb, back and down my thighs. Luckily now my milks come in they have begun to wane considerably so chin up anyone still suffering. TMI I know but i've found trying to empty my bladder before a feed and rocking while feeding seems to help flush out more goop and provides alot of relief on each contraction. xxxx

Hey hunni

That little man of yours must have been every comfy :D. Wow 9lb 8oz. I thought an 8lb baby was hard to push out lol

Congrats hunni. Well done!! And i can't wait to see pics :D
xx


----------



## Sarah81

I'm sure I was the last of the December mummies!! Jessica Anne was born Jan 3rd :happydance: I am extremely sore though! I had quite a large tear due to me crowning quite quickly whilst midwife was out the room and pushing hard!! The stitches are extremely painful - I was only in active labour for 11 mins though which is apparently good!! Haven't posted my birth story yet but will do when I get a spare minute!! :hug:


----------



## polo_princess

OMG ... i just sat and re read this thread because im a sentimental old fool!! :cloud9:


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: that's a lot of reading! I think I'd already had Byron by the time you started this thread.


----------



## Farie

Wow memory lane!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm going in for my section on 7th December! Can't wait to see my little munchkins!!


----------



## Sarahkka

Aw, PP, I read back a few pages and got all sentimental, too.
How crazy that this was two years ago already!


----------



## Zana

I'm due on the 21st and I can't wait!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol PP you've confused third tri!


----------



## Sophie1205

:rofl: all the december mummies of this year are gonna think this is for them. 

Awww Holly Ive sat and read this whole thread once before too. Makes me sooo sad :cry: miss it so much. love our december 2008 mummies :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm confused...


----------



## Mommy_To_7

I'm due on the 30th :)

*Nevermind - Just read further*

LOL :)


----------



## Sophie1205

haha look at the first post ladies... this was our december mummies thread from 2008, PP just bumped it back up to say she had read it xx


----------



## smam

Nut_Shake said:


> I'm confused...

this thread was started in 2008 hun! Not for us, think someone must have read and bumped it. Its crazy how quick time flies tho, My DD is 5 now and feels like only yesterday I was sitting here this big with her!x


----------



## honey08

omg pp thought u were aving another and i didnt know :rofl:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Haha, oh, oops!!


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow! i remember this!! cannot believe how they are all turning two now :cloud9:


----------



## Sophie1205

I know, me neither :cry: makes me really emotional even just posting in the 3rd tri section here :lol: xx


----------



## polo_princess

I should edit the thread title really shouldnt i?

Bad Holly ... i was just feeling all mushy!! Lots of Dec mummies that arent around anymore that i miss :(


----------



## Sophie1205

I really miss Vicky!!! I texted her a couple of weeks ago but she didnt reply so I dunno if she has a new number or not. Do you know she had another little girl beginning of this year??? 
Also, Donna never comes on anymore :( wish we could have a December 2008 mummies reunion! :lol: xx


----------



## Tiff

Meeeeee too!!!! 

Although you ladies killed me nearly every day with your talks of Tea when I was either just finishing breakfast or lunch over here. :haha:


----------



## Gary

Nut_Shake said:


> Haha, oh, oops!!

Hiya Nut Shake

WOW, 37 weeks with twins, you are doing so so well, can't be long now surely??

First tri seems like a lifetime ago :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

Donna is still on my FB Soph!!

Look at Malpal ... she's had twins since that are 6 months old :shock:


----------



## Sophie1205

I knowww I just looked at Malpal's sig as I looked back over the first few pages!
xx


----------



## polo_princess

I missed this thread .. can we pretend we are pregnant again? :lol:

Oooooo just over 2 weeks left to go for me now, im getting impatient :muaha:


----------



## Tiff

Crazy eh?


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: I wasn't getting impatient because I had an end date. :haha: The only good thing about having Gestational Diabetes I suppose? 

But I was grouchy... all you guys talking about sweets when I couldn't have them. :sulk:


----------



## polo_princess

Wow ... just looking back and our 2 December mummies threads are like the 14th and 16th most popular 3rd tri threads EVER!! :shock:

I think thats some achievment considering the size of the forum back then dont you :lol:


----------



## Sophie1205

Awwwww Tiff i remember feeling so bloody sorry for you and the fact you couldnt eat sweets or anything :(

Yeah Holly I wish we were all pregnant again! I wanna live Leo's pregnancy all over again, miss it soooo much xx


----------



## Sophie1205

polo_princess said:


> Wow ... just looking back and our 2 December mummies threads are like the 14th and 16th most popular 3rd tri threads EVER!! :shock:
> 
> I think thats some achievment considering the size of the forum back then dont you :lol:

:shock: wow really???? x


----------



## newmama1221

Im due on the 21st!!! But any time now would be good! Lol my belly cant take much more! And im getting a little anxious to my my baby boy/girl!


----------



## Sophie1205

newmama1221 said:


> Im due on the 21st!!! But any time now would be good! Lol my belly cant take much more! And im getting a little anxious to my my baby boy/girl!

This is a 2008 thread hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Ohh Tiff i remember that :rofl: we were a bunch of meanies to you!!


----------



## PeanutBean

I AM pregnant again! But there is no December mummies type thread for me. :cry: I have a mini version but we are lots of due dates. The April thread is massive and I don't know anyone as I'm due at the end of the month. :(

Ace that we were so popular, though not surprising. :smug:

PP Say hi to Donna for me, she was one of the Dec 9th mummies as I think was malpal (there were millions of us!), can't believe she's had new twins, exciting!

I so feel this year like I should be having a baby now. Being pregnant and quite big already and it being cold and nearly Christmas. It's weird there's still 5 months to go.


----------



## honey08

i wud be just 9wk ish :lol: in dec 08 x


----------



## malpal

polo_princess said:


> Donna is still on my FB Soph!!
> 
> Look at Malpal ... she's had twins since that are 6 months old :shock:

And i'm still standing!!!!!! Well just about!

I have been having a really sentimental day and had an urge to come on here..... seems like i'm not the only one! Time really does fly it doesn't seem like 5 mins since all that happened and now look. This is my last week of being able to say that i have 3 children under 2! I really like milking that one! We should post pics of our new 2 year olds, i'd really love to see how they've all grown! 

lovely to come back on here and feel like i've never been away xxx


----------



## malpal

PeanutBean said:


> I AM pregnant again! But there is no December mummies type thread for me. :cry: I have a mini version but we are lots of due dates. The April thread is massive and I don't know anyone as I'm due at the end of the month. :(
> 
> Ace that we were so popular, though not surprising. :smug:
> 
> PP Say hi to Donna for me, she was one of the Dec 9th mummies as I think was malpal (there were millions of us!), can't believe she's had new twins, exciting!
> 
> .

PB exciting is an understatement! I feel like i live in a creche! More Madness! Congrats on your new bump, i can still remember you having your birthing pool delivered!!!! How mad is that!
xx


----------



## malpal

Bless Bambikate she has only about a week to go before no 2 is due so she is definately re-living it all. x


----------



## PeanutBean

malpal said:


> PB exciting is an understatement! I feel like i live in a creche! More Madness! Congrats on your new bump, *i can still remember you having your birthing pool delivered*!!!! How mad is that!
> xx

For all the good it did! :rofl:

Here's my two year old on his birthday. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P1070397sm.jpg
File size: 318.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sophie1205

Omg PB he is adorable!!! x

Im feeling really emotional about Leo's birthday, 2 days to go! On this day 2 years ago I had a little tiny bit of my plug come away, and I had no idea I would go into labour tomorrow! really cannot believe that was 2 years ago :cry:

anyway, heres my lil monster now :)

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/DSC02054.jpg

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/DSC02071.jpg

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/DSC02088.jpg

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/DSC02090.jpg


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhh ill have to post some piccies of Brooke next Friday on her birthday

I really miss our little group :(


----------



## Sophie1205

Wheres our other thread? its in the groups section, it would be better to chat on that one wouldnt it? xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Aw he's lovely Sophie! Does he do a lot of mixing? ;)


----------



## Pyrrhic

<3 this thread!

I want to be pregnant again :cloud9:

Can't believe this time two years ago my DD buddy was going into labour and would leave me behind by 12 days :rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

PeanutBean said:


> Aw he's lovely Sophie! Does he do a lot of mixing? ;)


:rofl: hes obsessed with that thing! its OH's DJ hero, and he goes mad when Leo plays with it, but I always let Leo have a sneaky play with it while Daddys not here hehe!



Pyrrhic said:


> <3 this thread!
> 
> I want to be pregnant again :cloud9:
> 
> Can't believe this time two years ago my DD buddy was going into labour and would leave me behind by 12 days :rofl:

:winkwink:
I thought you were gonna go before me!! I still cant believe Leo was born on his due date you know. You were a fab DD buddy :hugs:


----------

